# Tress' Journal



## Tress

I decided to start a journal finally to track my journey into what will likely be a downward spiral into MTS. And to dump pictures of my babies. :lol:
*
Warning: Ranting and rambling WILL occur. I apologize in advance.*

Hello! I am Tress. I've adored bettas for a long time and had my first one nearly a decade ago, and this year I had started making plans to get back into bettas. It was a rough start to the year, my 8 and 14 year old dogs passed away in the first 3 months and the winter was endless. We scraped by on meager pay and what little firewood that was generously donated to us by friends. It was rock bottom for a while and I badly needed something to take my mind off it.

So I decided I needed to find a new outlet, something to focus on. My animals have always been my anchor, they don't judge and they look to you to provide for them. They've always gotten me through the hard times bought on by living in poverty, and they keep my depression, anxiety, and paranoia in check. So once again I looked to them for support.

I don't remember what got me thinking of bettas again, but when I did I went hunting for proper care info to prevent a repeat of my first betta. I learned my mistakes a felt bad, but realized it wasn't really my fault after stumbling upon this site. Other people, almost everyone here really, went through it too. So I worked on a battle plan - and a shopping list.

As winter finally released its hold and we finally hit summer, I decided to start gathering all I needed and start looking for a local breeder. I found one but she was selling of her stock and getting out of business - and she was an hour away. Our old car was barely road worthy at the time so I had to pass up her gorgeous pure black bettas. (;-

So as my birthday crept up I figured I'd just ask for money so I could save up for the stuff I wanted. All was going well and I was spending time reading up about cycling and DYI stuff on here. Then mom came home with a cup of betta and a bag of stuff to go with. Aris had arrived in my life.

He was honestly one of the most pathetic looking bettas I'd ever seen. I had never cared much about crowntails, and his didn't even fork off like they should. I am ashamed to admit that I hated him and wanted him to die so that I could exchange him/get the money back. But I wanted to do what I could for him so I dug out my old 5g and set to work scrubbing it and some rocks. 

Our friend gave me two bottles of betta water conditioner, two bottles of crappy betta pellets (so big that I have to crush them), a plastic plant, and a crappy rock decor. The ornaments were too rough and sharp for bettas, but I stuck the plant in anyways since the tank was so darn empty looking. Aris was added later that night, and spent 90% of his time trying to hide and was clamped up. Over the next few days I kept an eye on him, knowing he wasn't very healthy and the water was to cold since I didn't have a heater on hand. I pitied the poor guy, but I was still miffed.

One morning he spent all day in the top corner of his tank, the one closest to me. Upon checking him out I was able to finally see that he had velvet. So I clean out the old 1g tank that my sister gave to me that she used to have for a betta years ago. I had finally gotten to the pet store and picked up all the supplies I could find that I would need for him. Oddly enough, his stay in the QT caused him to blossom. This fish finally had character!

My resentment finally faded as he improved. I kept him in the 1g till I could get some proper decor for the 5g. I bought some cloth plants and rocks from the dollar store and set to work making the 5g more homey for Aris. Soon enough he was put back into the 5g that was moved to the corner of my dresser instead of the top of my TV stand. But this made him lonely, so he spent (and still spends) most of his time in the corner where he can watch me.

Then he got pop eye just before I went away for the weekend to house/pet-sit. I left mom with instructions for how to do it and worried about him the whole weekend. To this day that eye is still kinda weird, but I figure that's permanent damage. Oh well. By now Aris had grown quite big, at least half an inch since I'd got him the previous month. After that I noticed his dorsal fin was growing so long, annnd then he accidentally ripped a chunk off while feeding x.x it grew back quick enough though.

Then in august two 2 week old kittens crawled into my life. Puma and Theo. The latter I found after peeling the metal siding off my garage. I fished him out of there just as he went into heat stroke. The first 2 days consisted of no sleep and holding him while he seized. It was heartbreaking, as my dog Sassy had suffered many horrible seizures before she passed. I was sure he would die, or be permanently damaged. But... 

He lived. More amazingly he seems to have come away unscathed. Sometimes his eyes cross or he wobbles a bit, but he seems to have grown around his damage. But these two brought my cat total up to 6. Which made for a full house and more trips to the pet store to buy good kitten food. Which also meant constantly checking out the bettas - during which they got in the Elive set up, which was a pleasant surprise!

Annnd it also meant falling in love with a little white betta with big floofy pectorals - which I later learned he was a dumbo/EE. But all I had to house a betta was the 1g - and I didn't want to do that. I couldn't find the stuff for making dividers in my area either. So with now where to put him and two kittens needing around the clock feeding and care, I left him. Every week I'd have look and he was still there. I watched as the others degraded, suffering from finmelt and popeye. 

I knew before long he would suffer the same fate - I decided a 1g would be better than dying in a tiny container. Lux was added to the madness in my room. I only had one heater, the one in Aris' tank, but it was warm enough here so I just kept him under the lamp I used for Aris. In the meantime I ordered some heaters (Hydor's. a 50w Theo and a 7.5w mini).

Now with a heater and light, Lux's tank was moved to my desk next to my computer. I learned quickly that he is *very* adventurous, and not very white after all. He gets himself stuck in the stupidest places and rips his tail constantly on the little bits of plastic on his silk plants. But he makes wonderful bubblenests almost daily. Actually I came home the other day and didn't see one, so I looked at him and was like "Hey, what's the big deal Lux! I worked all day and I come home to no bubblenests?!" He flared at me and swam around showing off.

Checked on him later and he'd made a huge bubblenest.

I've had Aris for 3.5 months, Lux for 1 month, and the kittens for almost 2 months.

Now that that's done, I'll post some pics next.
----
Also, I have another journal following my journey into my NPT community tank plan over here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=5123234
I'd love if you checked it out


----------



## Tress

*Aris*

First Day








During his stay in the QT after he had velvet








Poking at the light on the heater  








Back in his 5g, being a show off (obnoxious glare -_-) you can also see the red wash starting in his fins








Tail growth and red wash advances








About 2 weeks after finmelt incident. More forking in regrowth








More pics to come when I upload them later :3


----------



## Tress

*Lux*

Now for my pretty boy Lux. I still haven't pinned down what colour he is/would be considered. I know he is a EE Combtail. He has some ray defects in his Dorsal, Anal, and one pectoral fin. The Dorsal is most noticeable in the way it curves, the anal also has a curved part near the end, and the pectoral has a thick ray and webbing "missing" a bit.

First Day. Still in the square cup thing. 
























You can see more of his Blue Irid in this one, and the chunk out of the pectoral








Then he was moved to the 1g. He quickly decided that he does NOT like cameras.








First bubblenest  He always guards them








Then I changed over to silk plants after I had time to make them, but he cut his tail on the plastic one before.
















And now a more recent photo during a water change (only time I can get him to hold still). More cuts in his tail from him shoving himself into the plastic of his silk plants -_- Can't wait for live plants...









More pics to come, especially of all his bubblenests xD


----------



## hrutan

Pretty boys.


----------



## logisticsguy

Yay! Tress has a journal! I will be stopping in for a visit once in a while. Good luck with your fish.


----------



## Tress

AHHHH thank you both! :-D It's an honor to have you look at my journal 

CJ, I actually have two journals going at the moment, the other is just working on my tank projects and figuring out what I'll be stocking.

On a side note, I was reading up on betta genetics/colours and I really think Lux is an Opaque!


----------



## Tress

*More Lux Pics*

























Light coming from the side shows different colours in him such as yellow in the tail.
















... he likes to get into the tiniest spaces. This is why he will be moved to the 15g NPT with a sand bottom -_- I've only had to actually rescue him twice. Once he was upside down behind his flower pot, and one when he got his head stuck under it. He's not the brightest at times...








I was taking pics of his bubble nest when I noticed I was being watched.








Has anyone else had their fish glare at them?








Top view! He's like a hummingbird with those fins.
















I've noticed he has a clear patch in his pectoral fin and you see the defect in the other.








Some of the pictures came out a bit orange cause of my camera's settings. But at least you see just how blue his tail looks in general
















You can tell he's my grumpy boy. Loooots of attitude with this one.








Probably the best picture of him in his tank so far. I rarely holds still/doesn't flare at the camera.








He's rather shiny.

That's it for now. Had a long day. Picked up my cat who just got fixed, she's doing ok but I have to keep putting the cone back on her cause she's trying to lick the incision. I must say, that is one tiny incision  nice work vets. It's pretty bad that we have to pay someone to transport our animal hours away to a low cost spay/neuter clinic that has a 3 month waiting list. The vets around here have blocked all efforts of allowing low cost spay/neuter. Instead they prefer charging people $400+ and looking down on people who can't afford it. Majority of us end up with these animals that other people dropped off here because they see barns and think "oh they can go be barn cats for these people" and then they reproduce and babies get abandoned now and then and good people take them in but then there is more and more and more....

Still have my two new male kittens to get fixed, will have to go to the local farmers to get them done the old fashion way. My other female will have to wait till April when the lady starts doing the runs again. Only cost us $65 this time (+$15 for the cone -_-) cause the lady waved her usual $85 fee. But hey, $150 is better than $500 (which is the nearest vet's price, and he's a real piece of work himself. Once wanted to amputate a dog's leg, owner refused and brought it to a different vet who was like.. wtf, it's just a sprain).

.. rant over.. time for bed.


----------



## Tress

*More Aris Pics*

Urgh, It's not my week.. yesterday I got a cut on my foot, then stepped on a bee with said foot and it stung my toe. Today what I thought was just a cold-sore is actually a cut or something and now I have an infection in half my face. So much for getting any work done... so here's some pics of Aris. I apologize for the glare, I'm using a lamp for his light. And sorry for the grumbling.

























His dorsal fin was really long at one point.








That's about all I get in the way of a bubblenest from Aris.
















and my favourite picture of him.


----------



## Tress

I badly need a new filter for the 5g, this one is just a piece of junk. Also getting algae issues.. *sigh*

Also had to go to the hospital and get some meds. Feeling rather cruddy atm but still plowing ahead with my tank project. I just wanna get it done so I can order my plants before the weather turns again. Last thing I need is frozen plants and wasted money.


----------



## Tress

*Bubblenests, curtsey of Lux*

Lux is my little bubble nest building machine. These are just some of the bigger, thicker, or neater ones he's done so far. Can't wait to get all my tanks planted, I think he'll love all the choice building locations!
































He guards his nests from me and the evil camera xD
















This was the hardest picture to get of him. He kept noticing the camera and coming out to flare at me. It was cute though, he was guarding his nest while resting under it. Annoying cord is from the heater.


----------



## logisticsguy

Lux looks very proud of his bubblenest. Cute fish!


----------



## Tress

he is ^^ 
I bet he would be a good daddy if I ever decided to breed him.


----------



## Tress

I went out and collected fallen Maple leaves as I heard they were just like IAL. I rinsed and dried them in the sun, then added a small one to both tanks to test it out. They love it. After some flaring from Aris, and nibbling from Lux, they both used it like a hammock. Of course, both decided not to give me the chance to take good pictures of it.


----------



## Tress

A little bit of an off topic post today. We spent all of today reorganizing my room, it's so small it had to have a closet built onto it. We removed my tv stand, old bed, computer desk and some other stands. Then we brought in the other computer stand, the "new" bed, and moved my dresser to the other side of my room. I had planned on bringing another small dresser up from the basement, but upon measuring it it was too long to fit between the wall and my other dresser. Instead we will _eventually_ bring up a tall handmade wood shelf for my tanks. Till then they on are my dresser, and the 15g is still getting fixed but I have a stand for it anyways. When the 15g is running it will be at the end of my bed, in the corner. Right now that corner will have the kittens' food and litterbox and my fish supplies.

I must say, it feels great to have my room clean and looking like there is actually space in here.

Pictures: 1, 2, 3 - Before. 4 - New tank location. 5, 6, 7 - After.


----------



## Tress

And have a leafy bubblenest from Aris. Goodnight x.x


----------



## LadyNightraven

The rearrange looks nice. More space is always nice, and it's easier to enjoy your lovely fish, I bet. Aris's bubble nest is so cute! I love when bettas build their bubble nests on the undersides of leaves.


----------



## Tress

LadyNightraven said:


> The rearrange looks nice. More space is always nice, and it's easier to enjoy your lovely fish, I bet. Aris's bubble nest is so cute! I love when bettas build their bubble nests on the undersides of leaves.


Yea, my room is pathetically tiny. It looks much bigger now and feels more mature (lol). As for the fish, Aris now notices when I'm looking at him while he's in his hammock, and then he swims out and wiggles along the glass closest to me. Lux on the other hand is enjoying the space away from me, on my desk he got a lot of shakes and bumps too. My kitten, Puma, has taken the opportunity to easily hop to the dresser to harass my poor fish xD

Aris usually builds his nests in/against his crafting mesh hammock, so usually they don't look that big. Much happiness when I saw this nest!


----------



## Tress

*Farewell, Chewy*

So today we took my cat, Chewy, up to the S.A.D no-kill shelter. I found him in my garage as a kitten, offspring of the many feral cats people keep dropping off in our area. We never intended to have a 4th cat, especially a male because we have unfixed females. Though I love him very much we had decided months ago that, because of him being unfixed and spraying, it would be best to bring him to the shelter. That way he would have all his shots, get fixed, and get a good home.

He's a sweet, loving cat - almost to the point of being obnoxious. As a kitten he would snuggle up on us and suckle on any part of you he could. Noses, chins, necks, and especially ear lobes. He also seemed sensitive to foods with a lot of fillers, he would scratch his back, chin and sides of his mouth till he bled. That was another reason for our decision. I'll miss my little chew-poo, but I am sure it was the right decision.


----------



## hrutan

Sweet, handsome boy. Someone will enjoy giving him a forever home.


----------



## Tress

I hope so, even the shelter worker said that when she put him in the kennel, he rubbed against her. I felt so bad that for the last like 2 months he's be basically locked in a room. Alone basically all day. He half mauled me for attention when I came in. :/ I felt so mean, but with suddenly having two young kittens in my room, I couldn't rotate him and my females like I used to. I was just too hard to manage with the 5 of them (excluding Annie, she's fixed and stays out of the way 90% of the time anyways). We just tried to make the best out of a bad situation.

None of this would have happened if people would STOP dropping their unwanted pets off on the backroads. They see the farms and think, "they can go be barn cats for that person", just so they can justify abandoning them. My neighbors are completely overwhelmed. They used to trap the males and bring them to the old-style farmers to get "fixed". But that was money out of their pocket :/ and they can't afford to keep doing that for every cat! They are so overpopulated here that they are spreading out more, we never used to have them in our yard till these last 2-3 years! 

Right now I am working to tame a feral kitten outside that is about 3 months old. He's basically the same size as my 2 month olds. He wont survive the winter. Thing is even if I do manage to catch him, I then have to scrape up $50 plus gas money to drive him 1 hour to the no-kill shelter so he has a fighting chance!

Here's the kicker. The local vets? They *refuse* to allow/do a cheap spay/neuter clinic. No, they'd rather charge $300+ and have less patients. I had to call a clinic 3+hours away and get a stranger to drive my cat there with money for the surgery. We were lucky, normally she charges $85 but she waved the fee this time so we just had to pay the $65 for the operation and $15 for a cone (but at least we have it for future use). Thing is that was her last trip till next spring. So for my other female (since we could only afford to send one and they only have room for one more) we will have to wait till April, call the place in March, and have $150 ready. The set up down there is so restrictive for people like us who would have to drive there early, drop the cat off, spend all of the day in a strange city, get there exactly on time for pick up cause even 15 minutes late you will get charged a fee.

It's ridiculous, it's stupid, and it's completely unnecessary. I didn't choose these animals, they needed help and no one else would save them. Better alive, loved, and given what we can manage, than left to fend for themselves and face a short life.

Sorry for the rant, again. It's been a rough day.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Aw, Chewy reminds me of one of my future mother-in-law's cat, Leo. He loves attention and demands it so much that we used to call him the fluffy orange obnoxious kitty, lol. I have no doubt Chewy will find a wonderful new family.

We're lucky enough to have a low cost spay/neuter clinic nearby, and the local vets aren't too expensive. I wish all places could have low cost spay/neuter clinics and reasonable vets. It'd help so much with the pet overpopulation problem.

I just wanted to say thank you for caring enough to help the cats however you can. They have a better life because of you.


----------



## Tress

the clinic isn't at all nearby, it's like 4+ hours away and they expect you to hang around for 12+ hours before you can pick up your cat. $300 isn't cheap when you barely make $1000 a month, and the vets are sneaky. They lure you in with a somewhat low price, and they they suddenly make you get ten tons of shots and if you don't comply they threaten to call the humane society or seize your animal. Or like they did with my dog.. you get told one price and they suddenly charge you nearly $100 more - claiming they are in a higher weight class... Funny how my 35lbs dog suddenly gained 10+lbs on the drive there.... You can't fight them because they have your dog hidden in the back and would release them till you pay. 

But thank you, we try. We are constantly being called hoarders by family (yea cause 6 cats is apparently hoarding...) and asked why we don't just leave them. Umm I'm sure those 2 week old kittens, whose mother hasn't been seen for months, _totally_ would have survived. So thank you for understanding where many other people just... don't. Sorry if any of this sounds angry, I'm just fired up atm.


----------



## LadyNightraven

My fiance and I currently have three cats, all feral kittens that we tamed, and we've tamed and found homes for other kittens. We used to have five cats before two unexpectedly made their journeys to the Rainbow Bridge earlier this year. We'd adopt another if we could, but we don't feel like it'd be fair to our current cats at this point (ages 14, 10, and 9). My mom took in a little rescue dog a few years ago, and my future mother-in-law has several cats of her own, and she feeds feral cats who live in her backyard and neighborhood. Thankfully, the people closest to me don't have anything negative to say about us being animal lovers. They may think we're a little crazy, and we probably are, but it's a good kind of crazy.

Some people just don't get it. They think, "It's just a cat/dog/fish/animal." My response is usually, "In that case, rude person, you're just a human and not worth my time." I may not say it, but I sure think it. I'm always glad to talk to another person who sees that every life matters.

Sorry for rambling on your journal, haha. I just wanted you to know you're not alone in being a little crazy for animals.


----------



## Tress

Haha! "you're just a human" is the response I've been_ waiting_ to use on the next person who does the "it's just a ___" thing. Glad I'm not alone!

Not enough people see every life as a life. It's so sad and definitely not a good mindset. Mind you, I still eat meat, but I understand that some animals are raised for that, but I still hate to heard if they are treated wrongly while they are raised.

And it's ok, I ramble and rant, so feel free to do so in response  We all gotta get it out sometime. I've always been someone people vent to.


----------



## logisticsguy

I feel for you Tress. This must have been very difficult. Chewy is a cutie! 

I like humans but prefer the company of dogs, cats and fish. You did a great thing not letting them starve.


----------



## Tress

Thank you CJ. I made my peace with it because I knew it was for the best. Yes he was super cute and obnoxiously lovable, he got spoiled with love as a baby. 

Growing up I was always on my own, so I learned to enjoy the company of all animals. We had Chickens and other small farm animals, dogs, fish, birds and just about everything. Cats came after my dad left. Still can't figure out if I'm more a Cat or Dog person  Maybe I'll just be a fish person and bump the other two to 2nd.


----------



## Tress

*Another Rant, Skip this*

Sorry I haven't posted here in a while, I've been working on my 15g and stressing about my life situation. I got rejected for welfare because I chose to stay home instead of taking on debt to live in a tiny apartment. Just got a letter about that today and they had the balls to say I had no motivation to get a job. 

I *told *them up front that my anxiety is at a point where I cannot handle dealing with customers. I *told* them I would like to get help so I could work or find a solution where I could work from home. Instead I get rejected, told I'm not trying to be independent, and have a pamphlet for school programs (since I had to drop out of school from my anxiety) handed to me and was shown the door.

Tonight mom got a letter from welfare claim *WE* owe them over $20,000. It claims all this ridiculous crap that we supposedly did and didn't tell them about and that we basically took advantage of them. If that's true, why are we still scraping by on the skin of our teeth? You'd think with all that money we "apparently" screwed them out of that we'd be living better or at least have fancy things to show for it.

Honestly.. we've never done anything to deserve this bs, we actually avoid most people around here as we know they like to cause a stir. I swear the harder we try to be left alone the more people like to cause problems for us. We just can't win for losing.


----------



## Tress

Now that I got that out of my system I can finally talk about fish again. lol.

Aris' tail has been very weird lately. I see regrowth on it from the bad finmelt last month, but at the same time it looks like it's rotting in spots. Next day it doesn't look so bad. I think I need to start doing more water changes till I get a new filter for his tank, his current one is crappy. 

Lux is just looking bored, depressed and lethargic. I've checked everything else (water parms aside) so I don't think he's ill. Plus when I set the plants in front of his tank he got excited and wiggled around - but went back to bored when moved them. I figure this is also a good sign that he will definitely like live plants. Too bad I couldn't have gotten floaters, I wanted to throw some in his and Aris' tanks till I got the 15g set up.










My plan for the 15g is to get a few more plants (Anubias, Java fern, some floaters, a few more stems) and get my hands on a test kit. I know that my soil will be giving off ammonia for a while, and till I get into a routine of testing and changing the water accordingly I will keep Lux in the 1g. Plus I'll need the plants to fill in.

I'm currently watching Kijiji ads for cheap used tanks in my area, almost all are over 10g, which is the most I have room for. Hoping to get another 5g if I can.


----------



## Schmoo

I'm so sorry that you're going through this bs. :c *hugs*


----------



## Tress

*hugs back* thanks, I needed to hear that. I feel bad when I vent on here, I know it puts anyone reading this off of my threads >.<

Gave my boys some brine shrimp last night, and by last night I mean like 5am x.x lol my sleep cycle is all messed up at the moment. Need to get moving today, got litterboxes and tanks to clean... ah the joys of having pets.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I'm sorry you're having to deal with this nonsense. I'm glad you have your pets to occupy you, even if scooping litter boxes isn't so fun.


----------



## andakin

This was an interesting thread to read. Everyone has a unique backstory. Thanks for sharing. I hope you get your financial situation worked out. It stressed me just reading it.


----------



## Tress

Thanks guys.

Good news and bad news today.

Good news, we got some firewood and our friends helped us finally get the damn chimney cleared out. Some birds had built their nest in is few years ago and they stuffed it like all the way to the middle and about a foot thick. This will make winter quite a bit easier! We had a smaller pipe for it but it wasn't drawing the smoke up. 

Bad news. Aris has decided to "trim" his dorsal. Yup, I've got a fin ripper on my hands. And his tail was still healing from the fin melt while I was on a trip, now I got more to worry about. Gonna be cleaning his tank up good and start adding some salt to the water.

More good news. My 15g is planted and I'm seeing growth! The wisteria was losing its immersed leaves and growing the submersed form, and the moneywort is rooting nicely. I moved them to their more final places before they grew any more. Talk to the lps again, she'll try again to order me in a java fern and crypt (it's assorted, no clue what I'll get).

and possible good news. Found someone selling some tanks, probably getting a 10g for $20 but he said he has more that are smaller. Going to see tonight, lets hope I can get a few and haggle the price for the bunch. :3


----------



## Tress

Before








After








Bonus: Sleeping on his moss ball









There are a few things I think may have set this off. 
1. I moved stuff around, though normally he could care less
2. I think because I moved stuff the flow from the filter became stronger
3. I moved his precious mesh tube to the other side of his tank, away from the light, cause it kept building algae. Plus one of the plastic hooks on the suction cups, I use to hang the tunnel on the side, broke. So I stuck the other one in the middle to hold it all up.

So I'll undo what's been done. Gosh I need a new filter for his tank x.x


----------



## Tress

*New Tanks!*

So I met with that guy the other night, really nice guy! He had 4 tanks, two 10g, a 15g and a 20g with a handmade stand. They were his daughter's but I guess she didn't want them and left them with him. All of them had gravel, decor, lids, lights, and filters (the two big ones had Aquaclears ;-; ). He was willing to take $75 for ALL of them! But I only had $60 on hand and really only was prepared for the 10g. So I asked if I could get both 10g's for $35 and he went for it! He said if I want the other two just ask, he'll take $40 for them. For right now, I don't want to dive any deeper into tanks.

What I got:
2x 10g tanks
1x lid, broken
1x light hood
1x Combo lid w/ light hood, attached to tank
1x Tetra Whisper PF10, No lid
1x Mystery Filter, cord says marineland, lid says Aqua-tech.
1x Marineland Penguin mini filter cartridge
1x Silk plant
1x Plastic Plant
1x Castle Decor
1x Double sided backdrop (planted tanks)
1" of blue/black gravel
3/4" of rainbow vomit gravel

Tank 1: Attached lid/light combo, Mystery Filter, Silk and plastic plants, and rainbow vomit gravel.
















Tank 2: Broken Lid, Tetra Filter, Castle, Backdrop, Blue/Black Gravel and bonus mystery plastic piece that belongs nowhere.
















Both Tanks are in good shape, or at least the 2nd one is. 

I took tank 2, scrubbed it, filled it up with water and vinegar for the leak test/cleaning, seemed fine so I rinsed it out and set it up in my room only to discover a leak. Took it down again and inspected much closer and found a hole in the silicone at the top corner. Big sigh of relief. Refilled with reduced water line and no leaks. I'll work on the other one later









The broken hood will have the glass ripped out, be repaired, and used with the light hood. I also clean the snot out of the blue/black gravel and castle decor. Castle had every sharp/rough part filed down while my ears bled to the horrid noise it made. Omg there was so much gunk caked most stuff. I think she let it all go and the algae built up, and then packed it away dirty. 

That was nothing compared to the mystery filter. 








DID SHE EVER CLEAN THEN DAMN THING?!?!?! I really doubted that I would ever get it clean, but I soaked it (and everything else) in vinegar overnight and used a pipe cleaner to get into the tube. Seemed to be mineral deposits, so thick they were like caked on mud. Then the moment of truth, does it work or was it all in vain? With the filter hung on the flattest edge of a bucket I primed it and plugged it in. It whirred to life and tried to get flowing but suddenly stopped. Oh no! But I quickly unplugged and plugged back in and this time it was successful !









The Tetra Whisper wasn't bad, it also was newer looking. Cleaned up good and runs fine despite the missing lid for it. Both filters were baffled using the technique shown here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php? t=30139

Went to my lps, bought a box of filters for the tetra and another sponge for my aquaclear. While I was there it was apparently new fish day. They had some gorgeous guppies that really caught my mom's attention. Later she joked about having a guppy tank in the dining room, not sure if she was hinting at seriously getting guppies.

And then I just had to turn around and look at the bettas. My god. The poor things. Almost two weeks ago I pointed out to one of the employees that their was algae building up in the one cup. She just shrugged me off with an "I know" and walked away. I went in a few more times since then and it still had not been cleaned. 2 weeks without changing the water in a probably less than a liter cup. That betta was obviously in distress, it's head at the surface and tail dragging on the bottom. It's neighbor was the same.

There was a gorgeous royal blue VT that had been making bubblenests and being lively when I first saw him. He was floating dead in his cup. And they had more there to add yet. They had better get it cleaned up the next time I go in, else I might be calling head office.

What makes it hard is that this it the only pet store for an hour. We rarely leave town to start with, so I have no choice but to shop there and continue to support it (luckily only fish supplies needed there). I have tried to talk to them about it in round about ways but they don't care. One of the managers keeps her bettas with goldfish for christ sakes. They get grumpy with me enough pestering them about ordering plants in.

Honestly, they just don't sell bettas often enough to justify stocking so many. They usually have 2 dozen, and I bet they sell 5 or less a month. Only two bettas have managed to lived more than a month there, a Cambodian plakat (who is gone, assumed dead) and a silver DT who I am amazed is still alive. They have the Elive system, which is better than the shelf of cups, but apparently they see it as an excuse to reduce water changes.

Take a deep breath Tress.. phew...

Ahem. Anyways. 








Here is the 10g, all set up with the mystery filter and the 100w heater from the 15g. Going to be putting the extra heater in the 15g since it's only got plants in there, just to keep it from getting too cold. The 10g will be Lux's till I get a water test kit and properly cycle the 15g, and get more plants! Hopefully this is decorated enough for Lux's comfort, aside from the two in his temp 1g, these are all the silk plants I could give him. I need to make a temp lid for him, as he has tried to jump before.


----------



## Schmoo

Wow, what a deal! :] And the 10g looks great! I'm sure Lux will love it.


----------



## Tress

yea, and the 20g and 15g for $40 is an even better deal. So tempting. But I'm out of money xD

I'm chomping at the bit to put him in, but I can't find something for a lid :<


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> yea, and the 20g and 15g for $40 is an even better deal. So tempting. But I'm out of money xD
> 
> I'm chomping at the bit to put him in, but I can't find something for a lid :<


You can just cover it with cling-wrap and poke some air holes in it for now. :3


----------



## Tress

Lux is in the 10g, I have a big plastic tray sitting on top atm. I put a towel over him for about an hour to let him adjust. Poor guy got sucked onto the filter intake within a few seconds of being added, he got off but was holding his pectoral against his side for a while. Seems fine now but keeping an eye on him. Intake has since been baffled.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I bet Lux is loving having all that space to himself! The tank looks great!


----------



## Tress

He is, but he might have velvet :/ it's hard to tell because of his colour and the colours he shines when you shine light on him. He's not flared or made bubblenests for weeks now, usually it was daily. Though I could just be being paranoid. I'm thinking of putting him in the 1g for QT and doing salt treatments just to be sure.


----------



## Tress

Little update. All is well. Lux is loving the 10g and makes use of every inch of it. He even flared today and had a little spazz at the mirror. It's nice to see him fired up finally as he was so depressy in the little 1g. He's definitely a betta that wants a lot of room to zoom.

Aris' dorsal is growing back nicely, his tail is sooooo wonky from all the damage it's been dealt - Fin nips and fin melt. The rays have grown back weridly. Oh well. Where he fails in looks he has made up for with his momma's boy personality. So fun to do flaring exercise with him, he gets really fired up and struts his stuff like a madman. Even after the mirror is gone he swims around his tank making a big fuss.

Despite their tanks only being a foot apart, the boys are well behaved and I get no flaring at each other (other than the first day or two). 

I'm going to be making some more plants for Lux, since the tank is so tall most of his barely reach the surface and he really enjoys lounging at the top while laying on a leaf. All I have on hand are some rather bright colourful ones, which I think might help to liven up the tank anyways. Depending how many are useable I'll probably add some for Aris too.

Also, big news. A really generous forum member has offered to send me some plant clippings and even possibly pick up some cheap plants for me and ship them for free  I'm so excited! I plan on making and sending them something back as a thank you, but shhh don't tell them 

Anyways they offered me some clippings of Limnophila Sessiflora, Hygrophila Angustifolia, and Rotala. They also said they might be able to get me some java moss and/or "messy" floaters. 

Not sure how any of it will fair, some of my moneywort is having a rough time, while others are looking good. Wisteria is doing great, had to do a big trim to clean it up a bit and ended up with some of the bottoms having rot (they didn't look the best to start with) but there were plenty of roots starting above the rot so I just replanted. Changed over to two foam filters along with the bio rings, since the carbon was done. I really need to get a timer for the light soon.

Gosh I am having a lot of insomnia lately. I'm tired but my mind just wont shut down. But then I crash and end up sleeping all day till like 4pm. All day I'm just kinda dragging my feet around but as soon as it hits like 11pm I'm hyper as all hell and half the time I'm up fiddling with my tanks or on here just to give my mind something to do.

Maybe it's cause I'm feeling so useless lately, I can't work and I got refused for welfare because I decided to stay at home instead of moving out (though as I can't work and have no money, idk how they would expect me to do so). I'm very lonely, yet I just can't handle relationships face to face for very long. I don't like letting people know how much I'm struggling with my life and my depression and anxiety. I don't like burdening people with my issues, as I often am a dumping ground for other people's emotions. 

Some days are harder than others. What I find really help is that my pets keep me rooted in reality. When I want to sleep all day I remember that I need to get up and turn the tank light on so the plants grow. Or one of my kittens will start kneading my face, looking for cuddles. It's been rough living below the poverty line for the past 5+ years, but you learn to treasure the little things and try not to sweat the big stuff. Yea, I probably shouldn't have so many animals or be even planning a community tank, but without them my life would be very empty.


----------



## Tress

Aris' tail is such a mess, lots of regrowth though. His dorsal has since had more growth, and it's growing back normally coloured.
















Lux is doing great, a few more chips out of his tail, but it seems fine. Not much I can do about his bad habits of finding the most minute things to catch them on till I get my tanks planted/him in the 15g. Ironically his pectorals have grown in nicely and look much better.

More pics later when I'm not so tired


----------



## LadyNightraven

*hugs* I'm sorry you're going through a rough time, Tress. But I'm glad you have your pets to help you stay centered. It can be such a comfort to have someone or multiple someones to look after.

I suffer from anxiety on some level as well. Thankfully it's usually not debilitating to the point where I can't function at all, but it's not at all unusual for me to panic about big changes or new situations or to be overwhelmed by things that most people think nothing of. About a year ago, a friend suggested trying holy basil for my anxiety. I was skeptical, but I picked up a bottle of a holy basil supplement from my local health food store and gave it a try. I was astonished at how much it helped. It's not perfect, and there are still times I can feel myself start to panic or get overwhelmed, but it's a huge improvement from where I was before. Holy basil supplements can be found at most health food stores or ordered online. I know it's not for everyone, and I'm not trying to say that it will be a magical fix for everything, but I thought I would throw it out there. I hope you don't mind my sharing my experience.

Does Lux have velvet like you thought he might in a previous post? Or is he okay?

It can be so frustrating having a tail biter. My Rakki's tail is all kinds of wonky from him biting it. But at least your tail biter and mine are both healthy and happy, right?


----------



## Tress

Thanks *hugs* They do help a lot. My anxiety wasn't this bad till I lost Sassy and Silver, both I'd had since pups. Silver was a guard dog, and at night you could hear him patrol the house. It was a great comfort to me. And Sass was my comic relief. I miss them both a lot, and though we have two of their pups... it's not the same, you know? Not that same level of love you gain for them when you grew up with them. Not sure if I could love a dog the same way again. I think that's why I'm pouring my heart into my cats and bettas. It's just... different. A change of pace.

Nah, I don't think he actually does, I was just worried cause he was taking a while to adjust to the bigger space. He's fine now, swimming around happily 

Haha yea, Aris only bites when something in his tank is wrong (current too strong, etc). 

So.
I did a bad thing today.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Aww, "bad thing" is so cute! Tell us more about the little cutie!


----------



## hrutan

Definitely a "terrible" thing. Simply terrible. Hehe.


----------



## Tress

Hehe yes, such an adorable naughty creature. Being all cute and tiny. And I mean tiny. She's barely an inch long, and looks kinda young.

My store hasn't had females in a long long time. They had obviously just got a new shipment of bettas, as there were a lot of new fish. Saw a lot of nice looking, but short bodied, DTs. I was actually considering one of them because he looked in great shape and wasn't as short bodied. He was possibly a HMDT. Gorgeous white/blue marble. Lol looked liked he had dark eye liner. But then I looked up and saw two itty bitty bettas and realized they were females.

It's hard to tell, but I think she's a Lavender CT. Though, I have no experience with females and have rarely seen them in person. Something just drew me to her that said I had to bring her home and give her a chance at a proper life.

Do you guys think she's still quite young, or just very tiny?


----------



## andakin

Definitely not a CT. My guess is a VT.


----------



## Tress

Honestly she is spikier in person, she's just so tiny and fast that it's really hard for my camera to pick up on. Tomorrow when she's settled in more I'll try to get a close up of her tail. Maybe I'm just seeing things or I'm worse at telling what fins females have than I thought. I've not seen any females, in person, in years.

Honestly she makes the 1g look big haha, I'll probably loose track of her in the 5g. I can't get over how tiny she is! I'm hoping my store doesn't start selling baby bettas :/ If they do I'll talk to their manager.


----------



## Schmoo

I'd say VT, too. In my experience, you can always tell a CT, regardless of sex, age, illness, etc. They're just very easy to spot. c: 

I'd say she's still young, not so much tiny.


----------



## andakin

I was a CT fanatic, once upon a time.


----------



## Tress

You sure she's not a CT?


----------



## Schmoo

I could be wrong. I'm not the best at identifying tail types, buuut I'd safely put money on her being a VT. xD

CT female: 
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1351/1491341060_5557900f16_o.jpg

VT female: 
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_le94dgNGqw1qe2rwfo1_400.jpg


----------



## Tress

The latter does look similar, but at the same time not. I don't really care either way, not like I'll toss her if she's not a CT or something  Just trying to give a little fish a better shot at life

It's hard to get a picture with her fins spread and her coloured up, the camera makes her nervous. Would be so much easier if you could see in person. 

In the next few days, as she settles in, I'll try to get some better pics. Also going to get some frozen bloodworms while I'm in town tomorrow, as I only have crappy pellets and Omega One frozen brine shrimp. 

Before you start throwing pellet suggestions at me, I have already tried to get either Omega One or NLS from amazon. The Omega One overpriced/shipping was insane. The NLS was better but was being offered by the same people I tried to buy a water test kit from... month and a half later and it STILL hadn't been sent! I'd rather NLS because now I have two bettas with small mouths (Lux and the baby) but it's not available where I am. If I drive an hour away, which I'm hoping to do this month, and go to petsmart they supposedly have omega one products.

I can't overly lay blame to the stores for their very limited stock. They only get what companies are willing to ship to them. And up here stores are smaller, they don't get a lot of traffic, and are always understaffed. They do what they can with what they can. But it leaves me very frustrated as I am unable to get what I need.

But I will also give another look through the pellets my lps has and see if any are better than the junk I have. I know they have brands like Hikari, Elive, and.. one other I can't think of the name of.


----------



## Schmoo

My fish are a pain to photograph, too; not because they're shy, though. They're just pains in my rear end. x3 

If you do get to Petsmart this month (an hour away, though? yikes), I'd recommend Omega One Color micro pellets, since you have bettas with small mouths. c: I've honestly never looked to see if Petsmart carries NLS (I can't imagine that they don't), but if they do, then those would be excellent pellets as well. In the mean time, it sounds like you're doing your best to give your fish a variety of food. That should help make up for the fact that your pellets aren't the best.


----------



## Tress

Haha, Aris flares and struts for the camera, Lux runs, comes back to flare, runs again. 

Yea, its an hour away, and it takes a lot to convince my mom to make the trip cause it's hard on our tight budget (I don't blame her). I've checked the website, they don't seem to, at least not in Canada. I'd heard that there were mirco pellets, I'll be sure to look for them. I'd LOVE to get my hands on some NLS. I heard they are really nice and small and great quality. I'd rather not have to keep cutting up pellets so my fish can swallow them (neither like eating it when it's mushy, plus they sink half the time).

I try, it's hard on a tight budget in a tiny town of nitwits. I need to find an eyedropper to make feeding frozen foods easier. Really hard with such tiny things.


----------



## Tress

And a few more pics I took before covering her with a blanket, since the temp is REALLY dropping atm. There is a low moving in going to bring more snow, and Aris has started a bubblenest! Added some oak leaves for the boys to use for nest building, had to tape them in place so they'd stay kinda up.

OH! Forgot to mention this. When I let the lady know I wanted to get this one (since they have to disconnect it from the Elive stand's air system), she asked me if I was 18. ...Last time I checked, unless you're obviously a kid, you never got asked your age when buying fish/small pets. It's really awkward since I'm 20 and getting asked that while trying to buy a betta. Like... Hello? I've been coming to this store since I was a kid. Heck my sister WORKED there before. That lady has been working there for a long time, though I always thought she was a little ... ditzy. 

It could be because I'm usually not far from my mom, and the only time I run in there without her I'm just buying supplies. 

I know being mistaken for younger than you are is usually a thing people enjoy, but not me! I once got asked if I was nervous about moving up to high school, and I had to explain to them I was going into my last year of it.


----------



## Tress

Good news and bad news again folks.

Good news: Cleaned up the other 10g, no leaks in the silicone.

Bad news: Instead of leaking, it'll burst open from all the hairline cracks in the glass. Guess I'll use it for plants or something...


----------



## LadyNightraven

Love the pictures of your new little cutie! Have you considered any names for her yet?

I hope you don't mind my asking, but have checked out Big Al's Pets for fish-related items? They appear to be a Canadian company. I've ordered from them a couple of times because they have great prices, and it generally takes a week to ten days for my items to arrive. I got my container of NLS pellets from them, and when I ordered two different meds (Kanaplex and API General Cure), both meds plus shipping only cost me about $20.

Here's the link for the NLS pellets if you want to take a look: http://www.bigalspets.com/betta-formula-1-mm-semi-floating-pellets-50-g.html

Anyway, just a suggestion. It's no fun living in a small town with limited options for obtaining the items you need.


----------



## andakin

Big Al's Canada is overpriced when compared to the US. The exact same NLS costs twice as much between .ca and .com.


----------



## Tress

LadyNightraven said:


> Love the pictures of your new little cutie! Have you considered any names for her yet?
> 
> I hope you don't mind my asking, but have checked out Big Al's Pets for fish-related items? They appear to be a Canadian company. I've ordered from them a couple of times because they have great prices, and it generally takes a week to ten days for my items to arrive. I got my container of NLS pellets from them, and when I ordered two different meds (Kanaplex and API General Cure), both meds plus shipping only cost me about $20.
> 
> Here's the link for the NLS pellets if you want to take a look: http://www.bigalspets.com/betta-formula-1-mm-semi-floating-pellets-50-g.html
> 
> Anyway, just a suggestion. It's no fun living in a small town with limited options for obtaining the items you need.


So far the only thing I've thought of is Zip/Zippo. She's very feisty, but Spitfire seems too obvious. Just going to wait and see.

I have checked out Big Al's, and as Andakin points out, it's way over priced compared to the US. This seems to be a very common thing in Canada. You'll find an item you want, but it's very over priced and the cheaper options all seem to be in the US. Drive me nuts!


----------



## LadyNightraven

Aw, that sucks. Sorry it's so tough to find things for a reasonable price there.


----------



## Tress

Waiting for money to come in is driving me nuts :/ I really want to get the 20 and 15g off this guy for $40 (maybe talk to him about the 10g with the cracks, but I feel rude asking for a lower price on the other two... but I paid $35 for the two 10g and all the stuff with them...). I NEED to take the 100w out of the 10g, its too strong for it and I'm having a lot of fluctuations now that I have the light hood set up on it. 

What I would like to do if I can get those two tanks, and pray they dont leak or are unusable, is to divide it for the boys and move the 100w into it. Then I'd clean Aris' 5g and move the baby into it after her ich treatment is done. but only time will tell. I should know by later today if I have at least enough money to get the other tanks.

Anyways, I've decided to name the baby Zip. Fairly unisex name, seeing as I'm still not 100% on gender. I tried to see the ovaries but I think I'm just not looking in the right place/for the right shape/size... and my mini flashlight rolled off the shelf and broke  Other than that pretty much everything points to female. It's a VT, just like you both said. I thought the CT rays would still be growing out. 

It's really funny to cup Zip and put her next to Lux's tank. The two of them flare like crazy at each other. I only do it for a minute or so, neither seem to get too stressed out. Plus its so adorable to see Zip trying her hardest to intimidate Lux. Aris on the other hand looks huge and scares her xD He is actually pretty big, which is funny because he was tiny when I was given him.

Lately I've noticed Aris trying to jump :/ which worries me because I still don't have a proper lid for his tank. I have an old kritter keeper lid resting on top on an angle. With the HOB filter it the only thing I can get to fit. Hoping to find something strong and clean enough for me to put a light on. His tank is the only one without a light :/

Speaking of lids, I need to find something to strengthen the flip lid of the 15g because thanks to the cats it's nearly broken in half :/ I tried epoxy but it didn't bond to it. I might try fishing line and just "sew" it together really right and close. At this point I don't care how ugly it looks  so long as it works.

I'm also working on a kind of "curtain" above the 15g so the cats stay off of it in the first place and it will help keep warm air above the water. This way I can just roll it up out of place when I need to deal with it.

I need to switch around a lot of cords tomorrow, starting with my computer. I'm hoping I can switch out the power bar on the computer and use it for the filters and heater since it has a longer cord. Then I can move my timer and light cords to the current bar where the shorter cord wont really matter. Right now my timer is plugged in beside my bed and keeps getting bumped ... ah crap that wont work :I 

My timer go directly into an outlet and then I plug the power bar into it, but behind my desk I can't reach it. Might be time to switch my dresser with the other one upstairs.... that way I can get into my power bars and cords easier.. I think. Urgh, too tired x.x Spent all day repiling, piling, and repiling wood again. Really need our friends to THINK a little instead of just shoving wood everywhere :/


----------



## Kdowg2121

Hey Tress, I love your journal. I just found it while browsing tonight, and I can somewhat relate. I live in a city, which is different, but I have the bad money situation. I work a part time job, no more than three 4-hour shifts a week, and I have to simultaneously save money for a car while caring for my two boys. I plan to split a 10 gallon for them, since I have a pretty small room. They're currently in their own 1 gallon Critter Keepers, with no heater or filter. Anyway, hope you don't mind me sharing a little on your journal, and I'll be subscribing and keeping watch.


----------



## Tress

Kdowg2121 said:


> Hey Tress, I love your journal. I just found it while browsing tonight, and I can somewhat relate. I live in a city, which is different, but I have the bad money situation. I work a part time job, no more than three 4-hour shifts a week, and I have to simultaneously save money for a car while caring for my two boys. I plan to split a 10 gallon for them, since I have a pretty small room. They're currently in their own 1 gallon Critter Keepers, with no heater or filter. Anyway, hope you don't mind me sharing a little on your journal, and I'll be subscribing and keeping watch.


Hey there, thanks for reading  I don't mind sharing on journals. 

I don't know how you do it, three 4 hours shifts is crazy :/ though my mom was stuck working basically all 3-4 hour shifts at one job, it didn't even pay the gas to go there for that little of time! As for me, my anxiety keeps me from working. I tried, honestly I did try! I was used and abused at my work and once the subsidized pay, from the program I used to get the job, ran out, they kicked me to the curb. They never taught me anything, and then would get angry at me for not knowing how to make things. Yet I was constantly told they were too busy to teach me. Why did you hire me then?

But yea, I know how you feel with trying to find room for tanks in small space. I have two on my dresser (5 & 10g), and two on a shelf/stand I picked up free (1g QT & 15g Planted tank). Right now I want to work on getting Zip, the baby, a tank of her own, but a lack of money and shortage of heaters is kinda messing with that.

That's why I'm thinking... get at least the 15g and divide it, heat it with the 100w in the 10g (that is from my other 15g). Then the boys can have that and Zip will get the 5g since it has it's own heater.

Recently I've been thinking about talking to my doctor about going on disability for my anxiety, at least I'll get a little money to live on :/


----------



## logisticsguy

Zip is cute and I like her name. It bugs me sometimes how we are so over charged for products in Canada. You should definitely talk to your doctor about anxiety. One of my family members suffered terribly from it but found a medication that works really well for him. There is a relatively new Canadian fish food company that makes a pretty good betta pellet. I enjoy your journal Tress!

Fish Food | NorthFin Premium Fish Food


----------



## Tress

logisticsguy said:


> Zip is cute and I like her name. It bugs me sometimes how we are so over charged for products in Canada. You should definitely talk to your doctor about anxiety. One of my family members suffered terribly from it but found a medication that works really well for him. There is a relatively new Canadian fish food company that makes a pretty good betta pellet. I enjoy your journal Tress!
> 
> Fish Food | NorthFin Premium Fish Food


Wow thanks for the link, it does look pretty good. Would be nice to buy Canadian, and buy stuff in general, without your wallet bleeding.

Zip is very cute, still not 100% on gender though, any thoughts?

Personally I want to avoid meds at all costs. I want to get to the root cause and learn how to cope and handle it rather than throw meds at it. I would only take them if they could prove that it is the only way for me. I'm glad that it worked out for your family member though, I have a friend who was doing better on meds as well.


----------



## andakin

I speculate that the Northfin Betta Bits is simply their Community Formula, just repackaged and marked up at a premium.


----------



## Tress

I wouldn't put it past them, but other companies have done worse so... *shrug*


----------



## Tress

*Lux's Tank*

I picked up so new silk plants from my local dollar store, really lovely looking too. They're really well put together, not chance of him snagging his fins on these (finally)! I found that even with silk plants I have to look for safe plastic stems on them. After soaking in hot water with salt to help set the dyes for a day, and then rinsing and soaking twice for two more days, I added them to his tank. I also removed the problem plants and the extra one I had thrown in to fill in the empty space. Some of the problem ones were added to Aris' tank, since he doesn't manage to snag his fin on them.


----------



## Tress

It's snowing heavily right now, but it's calling for freezing rain overnight. Hello to you to, Winter.


----------



## Schmoo

The third from the bottom picture is adorable.


----------



## Tress

Haha yea, he's hard to get good flaring pics of. He rushes in flaring, then flees, swings back around and does it all again.


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Haha yea, he's hard to get good flaring pics of. He rushes in flaring, then flees, swings back around and does it all again.


That's how Mace is. xD Makes photographing it veeeery difficult.


----------



## Tress

Silly fish.

But OMG. My mother just threw a total tantrum about their being water on my dresser... while my arm is in Lux's tank siphoning his gravel after I already finished Aris' tank. 

Me: "I'm in the middle of [censor] water changes, wtf do you EXPECT? I always clean it up after I'm done."

Mom: "I bought this dresser! Blah blah!" *gives me a really angry look*

Me: "Wtf do you expect me to do? Stop and clean up every goddamn drop of water?! I will clean it when I am done like I always do."

After that she kinda just huffed, turned on her heel and stomped down to the basement to get dressed to go out and do the wood furnace. 

Enjoy your tantrum mother. I'll be sitting this furnace run out and finishing my tank cleaning.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Those plants look great in Lux's tank. They make me think of fall, my favorite season.  Even if he's hard to photograph, he's still a gorgeous fish.


----------



## Tress

Lol, so what do I go and do? I decide to do a 50% water change (the gravel was really dirty when I got it and despite major cleaning is still rather dirty :/ I might just give up with it and switch to sand) so I took Lux out, moved his tank so I could finally get to the cords (which now its butted up against Aris' tank and they flare at each other if I don't put a paper there XD makes for easy flaring exercises though) rearranged the castle and plants (after cleaning both) and refilled it up. 

Not sure if I like it right now, I'm still kinda grumpy from earlier and now I'm tired sooo... I'll just wait and see.

I also cleaned the 15g and moved a bunch of the moneywort (after cleaning more rotting leaves and some kind of .. fungus? off the stems of a few near the back. I think I finally figured out the issue, there was a spot of little to no soil where I had a rock there but decided to remove it. Later today I may empty the water out of it and fix the cap. Doesn't help it's in the methane bubbling stage.. which is dragging out more soil from the cap and making a mess. Urggghh.

A user has generously sent me some clippings and stuff, but because of remembrance day no postal movement today. So it's suppose to arrive on the 13th :/ I hope they make it, it's cold and crappy up here, but is suppose to warm up to +6'C and rain a bunch. Such a mess...

Anyways, everyone seems to be doing fine, I think Lux is rather spoiled. I'm constantly fussing over him. The baby is also getting lots of attention. She's such a cutie and so smart  Seriously, very cooperative for cupping, comes to my finger and follows it, and today I had her taking food off the tip of my finger all nice and calm. ^.^ what a good little baby. One more day and she's done her meds and I can give her tank a good clean and add her plants back to it! So empty atm (just rocks and flower pot) because the meds dye the water blue-ish (lol her thermometer's suction cup is blue now xD).

Urgh, anyways I need to go to bed. Can't sleep lately unless I ware myself out :/


----------



## Tress

*flails about* Got my package today! OMG I've been spoiled!
Looks like the plants made it just fine 

And now my back hurts from being bent over my tanks for hours x.x

I'll update with pics later.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Yay! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Tress

Needle Leaf Java Fern, with moss and Limnophila Sessiflora








More Limnophila Sessiflora, Rotala, and Hygrophila Angustifolia (left to right)

What can't be seen is the bendy straw triangle protecting the like 10 bits of duckweed from getting sucked under and stuck to the driftwood.


----------



## Tress

Just a general update here. 

First pic is of all my tanks starting with Aris, Lux, Zip and the planted 15g. 

Last pic is of the boys getting some flaring in. I remove the paper between their tanks for a few minutes and let them fuss about. With Aris it gets him working on his bubblenest again. Lux hasn't done any nesting for a while, but I think it's his flow is disturbing them.


----------



## Tress

This is the most recent look of the 15g. I moved the plants around again and removed the struggling moneywort, left some of the better ones and clipped the tops that were still good.

The jar has recently been converted to a plant "rehab" tank. It sits on the bottom shelf below the 15g with a clamp light hovering over it. I might move it onto my desk so I can add a mini heater if I have to. I may or may not add the tiny bit of mini duckweed to it. Right now the duckweed is floating in a cup in the big tank, right under the lights to give it a chance to grow, but I might move it to the jar if I see good growth in the other stuff.


----------



## andakin

I'm a worrywart. Please don't take my comments the wrong way. I just don't want to see anything bad happen.

The location of that power bar makes me nervous. There is no controlling the occasional splash or drip. I know they are designed to shut off if they get wet, but it still scares me. A good idea is to drill a hole behind the top right drawer and feed all the wiring through there. That's what I did to mine.

Do you know if that shelf is sturdy enough to support a 15 gallon? I can't be sure but the last photo looks like it might have some added vertical supports along the walls.

On a less grim note, I really like how you have four tanks in the bedroom. I sit in my room and stare at my tanks all the time.


----------



## Tress

*Zip Update*

















It's been 10 days since I took home a juvenile betta from my lps. Though my original "housing" plans fell through, and she got ich from the store, things are going good and she's growing! When I brought her home she was under an inch long (body only) and now today she measured to an inch!

Her name is officially Zip! Simply because all she does is .. zip! I can't get pictures of her in the tank. I also finally got her to flare at a mirror, she prefers flaring at Lux (Aris is too scary XD). She also jumps at my finger, will eat off of my finger and is learning to swim into her water change cup. Smart baby!

Anyways, pictures! Most of them in a cup because she's stubborn. She still stripes up easy, but is getting better.


----------



## Tress

Actually I have a spot I hang it on behind my dresser, its just been moved up there cause I was messing around with the plants in the 15g so I had to unplug stuff. Thanks for the reminder though, I'll go stick it back there  (it's actually further from the tank than it looks anyways).

There was a support bar already built into that shelf anyways, but we cut up some wood and shoved them under there. Its got metal brackets on that shelf too. I think it was an entertainment center or something. Idk, I picked it up free at the curb xD 

And yes, I love the tanks in my room. I figure what's the point of having them if you don't get to look at them all the time? But mom was talking about getting those tanks this week, the 15g and 20g. The 20g has what looks like a handmade wood stand, super sturdy looking. The 15g didn't have a stand but I have the stand from my 15g that I will clean up and use. Not sure where we are going to put them. I'd rather not have them down the basement, though it is warmer there cause of the rads, but not so nice when going to look at it.

We'll see. All I know is I can't wait to get stocking my 15g, even though I told myself I'd wait till spring it just looks so much nicer with more plants  I need some foreground plants though, not sure what I will do there. Maybe dwarf baby tears or .. idk. I should go to bed, mom has plans to do stuff tomorrow x.x

Gonna be fun doing work outside in the half foot of snow...


----------



## andakin

I'm glad to hear you have everything under control. I never used to worry until a friend shared a story about someone on her Facebook group burning his house to the ground from electrical fire. It was then that I purchased a new power bar and properly managed my wiring.

The reinforced brackets and additional vertical support should hold up that tank just fine. Those bookshelf-style will likely fail if unmodified.

You're thinking of adding two more tanks?! Hope you won't be overwhelmed. Maybe you can venture into the wonderful world of community fish keeping.


----------



## Tress

Well thanks for your concern ^^

That's what I thought, better safe than sorry. 

Haha yea, Zip's tank is actually the QT tank and if I get the 15g I will divide it between the boys and give her the 10g. Then I'll take down the 5g for a while, if it had a light I'd set it up for plants but it doesn't even had a lid. 

My 15g planted will be a community tank once it's cycled, and once I have the money to stock it. The 20g can't fit in my room (sadly) so it wont be set up for a while. The 15g can fit on my dresser with the 10g (already measured). It's a strong dresser so no worries.


----------



## andakin

I didn't know you had plans for a community tank. I'm so excited for you. It opens a door to so many possibilities.

I'd like to share my opinions on those potential 15 and 20 gallons. They are rather small. You'll run out of room and will want to upgrade before you know it. I say put that money and put it towards something larger. A lot of time, larger tanks only cost marginally more. Keep an eye out for used deals locally. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Tress

Trust me, around here people want at least $100 for anything over 20g, and just the bare tank. I've only seen a few good deals. People seem to want to get all the money they put into the tank back, which I can understand but lets be realistic here... 

The deal I have for both the 15 and 20 is $40. Both have equipment in them, there were aquaclear filters and light hoods among the stuff. Right now I'd rather play with these sized tanks, I just find them more comfortable to handle. 20g is the agreed upon max in my house, plus I don't want too many tanks yet as I may move sometime in the next year or so.


----------



## Tress

*Cats*

I've decided I want to share with you guys about my cats. All of my cats are local rescues, not from shelters. I adore them and love them like children even though they drive me bonkers. So keep your eye out for posts about my kitties in the next bit. I'll make a separate post for each and tell their stories.


----------



## Tress

*Annie*

Dear old, sweet Annie. Over three years ago we heard from a friend that someone was desperate to find a home for their cat, she was moving in with her daughter and her daughter's boyfriend was allergic, else they'd have to put her down (I know it sounds rather extreme...). At the time we had just our four dogs, so we had room to take her in. So we got in contact and soon enough mom walked in struggling to carry the carrier that was overflowing with cat.

Yep. Annie is a fat cat. Her old owner overfed her, but had her fixed and declawed. She loved her very much, cared about her, sent her with all her stuff and even her vet records. From that I learned she was just turning 10 when we got her. 

As you'll see from her pictures to follow she is a Tortoise shell/tabby (tortie tabby) with green eyes (even a few brown spots in them). She's a real sweet heart, purrs a ton but has a very "naggy" voice. It's really funny when she is laying on mats trying to roll herself over, stubby drumstick legs flailing about. Sometimes she'll let me rub her big belly, it's super soft and she seems to enjoy it. Despite not having claws she will use them like boxing mitts when the other cats pester her - which my two other female cats do frequently, sometimes as a team. 

I have in the past tried to diet her, but if you've ever had a fat cat you'll know what a challenge it is. She would harass me endlessly, meowing crankily at me and following me everywhere. Eventually I gave up, she has four other cats to compete for food with now anyways.

She's fat, but she's happy.


----------



## Tress

*Monster*

A month after we got Annie a friend of ours, who owns a farm, told us about some starving barn kittens. The mother cat had been hit on the road and her husband had already culled the two other kits but her grandkids were down and they stopped him and took the kitten inside. Well after they left neither one wanted the kitten and she was quite feral. So we took her in.

Poor Monster, she was tiny for her age, and that was after they had been feeding her! It wasn't long before she was at a healthy weight and absolutely TERRORIZING EVERYTHING. Omg. The living room became her hunting grounds and anyone that passed through had her latched onto their ankles. Never before had I met a cat that would bite and claw till they drew blood. Blowing in her face only made her bite harder! Spray bottles didn't faze her! The older she got the worse she became.

Till her little sister came to us a year later from the same farm (same looks so we figure same father). But more on her later. Anyways, if you've read Misty of Chincoteaque you'll understand what I mean when I say the younger one tamed the older. It was a rough time teaching Monster not to beat up Pudge and how hard was too hard. She still acts up from time to time, but she's many times better than she was.

Monster is a snuggler at night. When it's time to sleep she makes sure she gets the closest possibly spot to me, usually pressed up against my belly. She drools a little too. She's very quiet, rather meows and when she does it's so soft - it was a high pitched squeak when she was a baby! If I talk loud or yell she meows at me and looks at me all frantic like "Are you ok? what's going on?". Her box art is also quite amusing...

Mom always calls her an egyptian goddess, cause she is so long bodied and lean. She runs around the house like a cheetah but she has bad balance because of an injury to her tail. We figure someone grabbed her by the tail and it somewhat dislocated when she was little. Somehow she's still graceful and good at jumping, but standing on narrow spots makes her wobble.

She recently got fixed and is putting on weight, even in her face now, it's a good healthy weight. She was too lean for our liking - we even made jokes about taking some of Annie's fat and giving it to her. Now it is hard to differentiate between her and her sister. You'll see why in coming pictures!


----------



## Tress

*Pudge*

Pudge, Pudgie, Pudgeness, Pudda, Pudgiebahgie, Pudgster, and many MANY more names. Her occupations include theif, pest, bratty child, mooch, personal trainer (for Annie), racer, kittensitter, groomer, gardener, traipse artist, keyboard warmer, vacuum cleaner, and ... many more things. The cat with the most outrageous personality.

Almost a year after we got Monster, a few days before my birthday, our farm friend's daughter stopped by with something up her sleeve. ... Literally. A tiny kitten all scared and absolutely precious was huddled up her coat sleeve. Another barn kitten found, though to have lost it's mom but as it turned out later she had just wandered out of the nest - and into my life.

Pudge was the tiniest most adorable little kitten I have ever seen, yet her eyes were not blue so I knew she was older than 4 weeks. Sweetest little kitten too, always played nice, no teeth no claws. As I mentioned in Monster's post, it was Pudge who taught Monster to play nice. Pudge learned some bad habits from her sister and the two of them tag team Annie. 

Pudge thinks she is human. I am not joking. She looks at you with this sly look in her eye... and then grabs something and runs away to try and hide with it. She is a prankster. Many days mom walks into her bedroom to find her drawers have been raided and sock bundles strewn around the room. You can hold a conversation with her, sort of. "Vvvrrruuu?" "what do you want?" "mmuurrrrruuu?" "No, I don't have anything for you" "Vrrrr vrrr vrrrrrrr" "Go bug mom or something" and she'll walk off and later I'll hear "THEIF, GET BACK HERE". 

MOOCH should be her name. She will try almost anything. Potato chips, pasta, potatoes, pumpkin, bread, and basically anything offered to her. We found this out because she would fight for her share of the table scraps we put down for the dogs. Ended up having to give her her own helping of it. She's also not afraid to steal food from the table, sink or counters. I chase her away from the butter constantly. I'm amazed she's not as fat as Annie at this rate!

I wasn't kidding when I said she was a traipse artist. For her, ever object must be climbed, every high spot reached. She scales ladders for fun, walks the upstairs railing to tap you on the shoulder, walks 2" wide beams over a 12' drop and hangs off them by her back legs. Life is a game to her and there is never a dull moment with her around.

I don't have a whole lot of photos on her own because she and Monster are nearly inseparable!


----------



## Schmoo

The bottom left picture of Monster made me laugh. She looks as though that box greatly offended her. xD


----------



## hrutan

Tress said:


> A month after we got Annie a friend of ours, who owns a farm, told us about some starving barn kittens. The mother cat had been hit on the road and her husband had already culled the two other kits but her grandkids were down and they stopped him and took the kitten inside. Well after they left neither one wanted the kitten and she was quite feral. So we took her in.
> 
> Poor Monster, she was tiny for her age, and that was after they had been feeding her! It wasn't long before she was at a healthy weight and absolutely TERRORIZING EVERYTHING. Omg. The living room became her hunting grounds and anyone that passed through had her latched onto their ankles. Never before had I met a cat that would bite and claw till they drew blood. Blowing in her face only made her bite harder! Spray bottles didn't faze her! The older she got the worse she became.
> 
> Till her little sister came to us a year later from the same farm (same looks so we figure same father). But more on her later. Anyways, if you've read Misty of Chincoteaque you'll understand what I mean when I say the younger one tamed the older. It was a rough time teaching Monster not to beat up Pudge and how hard was too hard. She still acts up from time to time, but she's many times better than she was.


I have one like that. He was so awful, we even considered taking him to the shelter, because he was a biter. He ignored getting squirted, and getting blown in the face or getting scruffed would make him attack. He was violent! Like you, we found our cure was a second kitten - although my husband was _none _too pleased, haha.

We learned later that this type of behavior - the biting, the refusal to be disciplined - is a very common characteristic of orphaned kittens. Poor little guy lost his momma too young.


----------



## Tress

Generally I find it's the lack of littermates to teach them how to play nicely. I have two kittens we found at 2 weeks old. One was too weak to play and the other started to get rough, but soon enough I was able to let them play together and they settled down. But it does make a big difference when they lose their mothers young. Four cats prove that.

I'll be posting about them later


----------



## Tress

*Puma*

This year in mid august we found two 2 week old kittens in our garage. Actually I was away pet sitting for my sister for the weekend when I came back and found a kitten in a box in the bathroom. Of course I asked mom about it and she told me she had found him just wandering around the garage floor. 

We keep track of the ferals living in our yard and one of the two females hadn't been seen in a while, so we knew they were abandoned. Kittens tend to come out of their nests when they are hungry and their mother hasn't come back. We later found another kitten, more on Theo later.

Due to their age, the kittens had to be bottle fed Kitten Milk Replacement. We learned early that Puma is a pig and he was very panicky when being fed. He'd flail and squawk as though we were going to take the bottle away. He even gave himself a scar across his nose and under his eye. He will still growl and grumble when trying to get the lion share of treats.

Puma is a bit of a bully to his brother, being bigger than him. Yet Puma is a scaredy cat and jumps at everything. He's more acrobatic than his brother, and more of a pest. Constantly getting up on the table and into stuff. But he's super snuggly and loves to cuddle, purring all the time.

As you may notice, Puma seems to constantly have short whiskers. I don't know whether he does it himself (have caught him with them in his mouth) or it's just from play fighting all the time. It's also hard to get photos of him by himself as he is usually with his brother.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

I love the second-to-last photo of Puma, where Lux is photobombing right between his ears! lol


----------



## Tress

*Theo*

Theo is the little brother of Puma and our miracle child. 

The day I came home and found out that mom had found Puma, she mentioned hearing another kitten. While she was at work the next day I went out to go try and find the kitten. I was going to try and move some bales of straw when I finally found him... in the front wall of our garage. I could instantly tell something was wrong, he was barely able to move and despite banging and making noises he was going to "sleep". 

It was hot and sunny and the tin side of the garage was over heating him. I was in absolute panic, the tin was nailed on and buried in at the bottom. I don't know how long it took me but with much digging and hammering and pulling I got the tin open enough to grab him. He was so hot and started to have a seizure. I rushed inside and with a cloth started to carefully bring down his temperature. 

The first day was touch and go, he had a dozen seizures. I managed to get some liquids into him, first water then some milk. It was rough and I barely slept. He only had a couple of seizures the next day and was more awake

He was so weak for the next few weeks. It took a long time to stop blaming myself for not going out in the morning to look before it got so hot out. We were terrified that he would have bad disabilities and we'd have to give him up. But...

Theo seems to have over come most issues. At first his eyes would cross a bit, he stumbled a lot and he was very slow to react, but as he's grown out of it. I still notice some reaction and balance issues, but it's minor and only adds to how special he is. 

Sweet, adorable, snuggly and silly. Theo is constantly wanting attention and if you don't give it he will climb up to get some (which really hurts x.x). He's more talkative than his brother, making a funny "meehooww, meeeeeeeoo" when he wants some love. He also gets under foot a lot and likes to rub against our legs.

He also enjoys getting shoved in my housecoat and will sleep in it for hours purring and kneading. Oh, and he loves bellyrubs, just like his brother.


----------



## Tress

Hehe thanks guys, I have a ton more silly kitty pictures I can post :3 I have at least 100 pictures of each cat, plus even more of the cats together. I'm kind of a compulsive organizer...


----------



## LadyNightraven

Your kitties are so cute! I especially love the picture of Monster in the shredded box and the one of Pudge sitting on the laptop and staring at the screen. Annie is such a gorgeous torbie. And I might have squealed aloud at how adorably precious Theo and Puma are.

I've been fighting with Socks, my fourteen-year-old orange tabby girl, her whole life to keep her weight at a reasonable level. She loves food too much to start with, and she's been on steroids off and on because of her allergies since she was a year old, so that doesn't help matters. I have to deal with her "food crazies" every day, whether it's her pestering for food before mealtime, demanding my food, or countersurfing for anything edible that might have been left out. The best I can do is to feed her separately at mealtimes so that at least she isn't stealing the other cats' food. I sympathize with your struggle with Annie's weight. Sometimes you just have to throw in the towel and let them be happy.


----------



## Tress

I know, I love my babies. I might post more adorable pictures later  I had to exclude a lot 

Yea, I tried for a while but she can walk and run and jump, she doesn't have breathing problems, so might as well let her be fat since it's not seriously impacting her health. Not much we can do about it anyways.

Besides, the girls make sure she gets some exercise daily


----------



## Tress

*Winter is here e.o*

For the last 4 days it's been snowing non stop. Soon we'll have 2ft on the ground. Had to go out and get stuff tonight, it's messy driving with a betta on your lap. Oh and I got a hold of the tank guy and we're going to pick them up at noon. Which is good because I'm now running short of tanks >.>

First pic is peeking out our front windows at the deck this afternoon. Second is driving home, couldn't get it not to be blurry but just know it is snowing ans blowing.


----------



## andakin

You guys are crazy for driving in those conditions. The reason for that trip must've been very urgent. In the city, people freak out over a few flurries.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Wow... It looks beautiful (at least in the first picture), but I would not want to be out in it!


----------



## Tress

Pfft you call those roads bad? You need to come up here and see a real winter 

It's fluffy snow, not icy, and it's been sanded. The road needed to be plowed again on the right side, the plow went this morning but it's snowing so much you can hardly tell. 

I do love how you both missed the hint I dropped


----------



## Tress

I honestly need to just stop going in to the pet store. 

I just went to pick up more stress coat, which they were out of, and I just had to peek at the bettas. They had yet another new shipment of them mixed in with the ill ones. Looks like some of them had got water changes finally after almost 2 weeks. They had a humongous blue VT. My god he had to be almost an inch wide at one point. 

As I talked a little with a girl who was looking at filters for her ADFs, she obviously knowledgeable and we even talked about bettas a bit, I spotted my downfall. Big Red Butterfly VT. I was helpless against it. Butterflies are my weakness and I have NEVER seen one there.

Since we're getting the 15 and 20g tomorrow, I couldn't really talk myself out of it. Mom is also a horrible enabler. 

Tomorrow will be hectic to say the least. Two new tanks to clean and test for leaks, decor to clean and sort, filters to scrub and attempt to salvage, make a divider for the new 15g. Cup the bettas, take down Aris' tank. Set up the 15g and test the divider with one of the boys loose and the other floating. Set up the 10g for Zip. Put the new guy in the QT tank. Fix up the plant jar and put a heater in it... x.x so much to do..

So without further blabbering, here is the new guy! Tried to get a bit of a measurement on him but he wasn't cooperating. He is close to 2 inches in body and when he lets his tail out it's almost as long as him. There is a little bit of fin curling in his dorsal and vents, so I'll be keeping a close eye on him and QTing him in the 1g once Zip is moved into the 10g. For tonight he's floating in the planted 15g.


----------



## andakin

I picked up on the hint after but didn't get a chance to reply until you had made your post.

I hope the new tanks will be in good shape. You've done a good job refurbishing your other ones so I'm confident you can make a tank in any condition work.


----------



## Tress

Haha I figured you would, that's why I was surprised you didn't say something 

They looked in good shape when I bought the 10gs. I think the 10 with the hairline cracks was a factory fault, the person who had it was using it for I think hermit crabs so maybe they knew about it.

Thanks  I've learned to make the best of what is available. Still wish I had done a cleaner silicone job on the 15g, but it was such a tiny space to try and get into with a big silicone gun.


----------



## andakin

Sorry i didn't comment on your new fish. He's nice but I'm just not a fan of the classic vt. Every now and then a really nice one appears but it doesn't capture me enough to wanna own one. I guess it all comes down to personal preference. You still need to get a plakat for your collection.

I didn't get a chance to read your project in great detail. Alot of people use tape before applying the silicon and then peeling it away for a smooth edge. Not sure if you did that our not.


----------



## Schmoo

Wow, what a looker! c:


----------



## LadyNightraven

I was in a hurry and forgot to ask about the new fish! :lol:

He is so pretty! Congrats on such a nice find! I wish I had enablers when it came to my fish habit, haha.

As for a real winter, yeah, we rarely get snow here. I was ridiculously excited about a dusting we got Sunday night since snow this early in the season is practically unheard of (it melted Monday morning). It seems like we're more likely to get sleet or ice than snow. Mostly it just gets cold and windy here in the winter.

I'm pretty sure you'd hate our summers though. High humidity and temperatures in the high 90s or 100s is pretty miserable.


----------



## Tress

That's fine. My first betta was a big red VT (who looks like the betta at the top of the forum's main page) so I've always been a sucker for them. I'm not really big on halfmoons.. too... perfect? Nor am I a fan of doubletails. I like that bettas have a "single" tail, compared to most other pet fish. As for plakats.. I've not seen many in person, but I did see one on AB recently that tickled my fancy. Haha not that I could or would get him. Pretty though. 









As for the tank project, no need to read through it  rather boring in my opinion. Sadly I only seen the tape thing AFTER I had done it. Urgh. Would have made my life easier.


----------



## Tress

Schmoo said:


> Wow, what a looker! c:


Thank you  



LadyNightraven said:


> I was in a hurry and forgot to ask about the new fish! :lol:
> 
> He is so pretty! Congrats on such a nice find! I wish I had enablers when it came to my fish habit, haha.
> 
> As for a real winter, yeah, we rarely get snow here. I was ridiculously excited about a dusting we got Sunday night since snow this early in the season is practically unheard of (it melted Monday morning). It seems like we're more likely to get sleet or ice than snow. Mostly it just gets cold and windy here in the winter.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'd hate our summers though. High humidity and temperatures in the high 90s or 100s is pretty miserable.


Hehe sure sure  

But thank you! I think she was only ok with it because I'm getting the other tanks tomorrow. 

I bet, I'd take snow over sleet/ice. I could never imagine a winter without at least a foot of snow. 

I hate OUR summers, I wouldn't survive yours xD I'm a cold habitat creature


----------



## Tress

Shoveling the deck at 1am. This was after I dug out the furnace, woodshed, path to them, backdoor, and mailbox. My body is quite stiff, but I can't stop quite yet. May have to shovel our long driveway if the van can't make it out (she drags bottom when it's a foot, and it's more than that now). Hopefully not, I don't think I have enough strength left in my arms x.x

New guy made it through the night great and darkened up again. He's got tons of energy and I can't wait to get him into a bigger tank. Since the sun showed its face today, I opened the curtains and discovered a lovely turquoise one the new guy. Camera didn't pick it up well, he literally glimmers. 

Apparently he is not a morning fish. (]ono[)


----------



## Tress

*What a haul!*

So I picked up the 15 and 20g from that guy for $40. Totally got my money's worth. Still need to leak test the tanks, but from a quick measure, the 15g is actually a 20g long. And the 20g is a 30g. This complicates EVERYTHING.

1x 20g Long Tank
1x 30g Tank
1x Custom solid wood stand and lid for 30g
2x AquaClear 150 (one is missing propeller), need to clean and test. 
1x AquaClear 50, need to clean and test. 
3x Still in bag bio rings
4x Still in bag carbon
1.5x Unused sponges (lol one is cut in half, tis fine I will use it)
2x Old used sponges (throwing out)
2x Not betta safe decoractions
2x Not betta safe plastic (ugly) plants
2x Not betta safe bubbler decorations
1x Glazed hand made tunnel, large. Glaze is cracking and chipped, might be able to salvage it with krylon fusion?
1x 100w "Tronic" heater, condition unknown, will test later.
1x ?w Hagen "radiant" heater, condition unknown, will test later. Weird dial on it, possibly missing a part.
1x almost empty carton of AQ salt (throwing out)
5x Assorted Chiclid foods. All getting thrown out as it's old.
2x Large tubes... Maybe from under gravel filter in the 20g? Not going to use.
2x Florescent light hoods 
1x 15g Lid in good shape (for once xD), glass intact.

And there might be more but I'm overwhelmed as is. For the stuff I am not going to use, I'll likely sell it off at a yard sale next year or something. One of the non betta safe things looks nice, but it's got too many small places inside, sharp edges on inside and rough outside. Too much work to make betta safe.

(forgot to flip the one pic, sorry)


----------



## Tress

A great as it is to have these tanks turn out to be bigger than expected, my plans just drove themselves off a cliff. I had planned to put the 15g and 10g on my dresser, divide the "15g" twice. QT the new guy in the 5g _somewhere_.

*headdesk*

I could fit the 5g on my desk....
then divide the 20g long (3 or 4 ways) and put it on my dresser... 
And that hinges on the chance it isn't leaky or damaged. If not then I just need to make dividers and lids... 

x.x 100000% more work needed now.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Wow, look at all that snow! I'm kinda jealous.

Your new guy's colors are so vivid and pretty! And that beard is really impressive.

That's pretty great the tanks are bigger than expected, but not so great that they don't fit neatly into your plans anymore. I hope you can make them work somehow.


----------



## Tress

*dumps snow on you*

He really is, his beard is same colour as Aris but much bigger.

20g is in the basement having a leak test. After I get something to eat I'll go about scrubbing it down. I'll likely stay up all night working on it, knowing me. I'll have to get inventive when it comes to the dividers since I was unable to get any of the edging I had wanted to get.


----------



## andakin

You got a great deal. I always appreciate larger tanks. Now you can use that 30 as a community. Just think of all the possibilities!

Cleaning used tanks suck! I am a bit OCD and have to remove every last speck of grime. I personally run a empty filter on a tank with water mixed with vinegar overnight and then scrape everything off the next day. I bathe any equipment that needs cleaning in there as well. Everyone has their own methods.


----------



## Tress

New guy is in the 5g which is now set up on my desk. Still in the process of taking down the 10g. And still washing sand for the 20g. Not going to plant the 20g since I don't have ferts/root tabs, I just like dealing with the sand bottoms. Looks more natural too.

Nothing will be happening with the 30g. There isn't any where for it to go right now, nor for a while. 

New guy has decided to glass surf and flare and attack the corner and the filter intake. Lucky for him it's a very mild intake. Covering him up for the night.


----------



## Tress

.______.
Had to cup the new guy before he started blowing fins. I think he was actually flaring at the red dial of the Hydor Theo, I had it horizontal and in that corner.

From the day I picked him up I had thought about naming him "Rowdy". Seems that he is willing to live up to that name.

Moved the hydor, will try to release again. Also, how can a fish this big be was freaking hard to catch?!?!


----------



## Tress

The red dial was the issue, but he's still glass surfing like a shark trying to find it's next target. I don't think I need to worry about the current being too much for him, he doesn't even react to it .-. What a fish.


----------



## Schmoo

Even though it threw your plans for a loop, that's quite an awesome deal! And I really like that stand. :3


----------



## Tress

Yea the stand is really nice, it's real wood too. It needs some sanding and restaining, but it's in decent shape.


----------



## Tress

20g is divided for 3, everyone is in and getting along well enough. Lux is finding Aris' flares and attempts to get to him unamusing. He just swims away or stares at him. Lux and Zip have not really paid much attention to each other. Zip is just enjoying the space.

Rowdy has settled down finally, leaving him covered till ... well whenever I wake up.

After a restless night (up till 6am) and getting up at 9am, getting the tanks, cleaning and preparing everything, taking down two tanks, ... urgh I'm too tired to even finish this. Goodnight x.x


----------



## Tress

*Yay and Urgh.*

So no one jumped the divider and the new guy even made me a big bubblenest. I also decided not to call him Rowdy, to plain. I am considering Mr.Sexy Fins...

But. There was an odd smell in my room, took me a while to find the source but apparently SOMEONE has a liquid poop under my bed. X_X Then they walked in it and had poopy paw prints on the floor and my blanket. Much Yuck.

Among the stuff I got was that 15g lid, so I decided to use it for the 20 so I could have some form of cover and could add a light (which was build for a 10g, so it's kinda short). So I managed to get it to sit there, tank looks half decent now. But...

Thanks the new light, it looks like Aris' popeye has come back. Too little too late to take him out of the tank now, and to be honest I was slacking on cleaning equipment between tanks anyways. So I added some epsom salt. Aris' filter was left on the 5g, which the new guy is in, so he's been exposed but shows no signs. I changed the cartridge and added AQ salt, especially since he keeps knocking scales off his face.

Anyways, here is the divided tank. The boys flared there till I pushed that leaf against the wall. Aris likes to sit there. I just remembered where I had put my extra silk plants so I'll be adding more tomorrow.


----------



## Tress

*The New Guy*

After his overaggressive episode yesterday night, I had completely covered his tank in paper towels. Woke up to a big bubblenest  He even let me watch him guard and repair it (and build a new one when the filter finally killed the first one). I'll have to find something to float for him so he can nest (and I'll use it for the other two). I also added the duckweed I had in my plant jar (which isn't going very well, need to redo and add a heater).

He is still rather aggressive, mainly taking his anger out on the filter intake (at first it wasn't sucking him to it, now it is. I'll have to find another sponge to baffle it). I find he attacks the black silicone in the corners of the tank and glass surfs. He's also a little... neurotic? If something touches him when he's not expecting it he darts away. It's not velvet, already checked him out for it.

There was a hilarious incident with the duckweed. I had just put them in and he finally gathered up the nerve to come check them out. He looked at them for a moment and then went to swim away, but one of the roots got stuck to him. As soon as he noticed it he started swimming in panicked circles and I had to stick my finger in to get it off him. What a fish.. big tough guy attacking the heater and filter, but a tiny plant he could easily eat touches him? NOOOOOOPE. It was just sad when a pellet stuck to his dorsal and he panicked again....

Also, as soon as I turned his light off he suddenly thought the duckweed was food and ate one. He spit it back out but was going to eat another so I tapped on the glass to distract him. He hasn't done it again, so I think I'm safe to keep them with him.

I tried measuring him, but he wouldn't hold still for the camera and any still shots he was angled so it didn't give full length. He is about 3 inches when he lets his tail stretch out. I have to move his decor around later, he needs more room between objects and the glass than my other guys. Lol so many adjustments for bigger fish... and he isn't even a giant!

Once I clear him health wise, I may move him to the 10g which would go out into the dining room. First though I'd have to get a thick amount of plants and lots of hides as my cats pester my fish enough in my room. I'd be sad to lose my desk buddy, but he makes the 5g look so small D:

Anyways, on to the pictures!
1 - The first bubblenest, to put the size into perspective he is 3 inches.
2 - Guarding his nest.
3 - A lovely full shot of him. You can see the slight fin curling (?) on his dorsal, tip of his anal, and he has a little on his ventrals.
4 - Close body shot
5 - My favourite pic of him, he just strikes such a silly pose.
6 - .n.


----------



## Schmoo

I love #2 and #5. Mr. Sexy Fins (XD) is indeed a very pretty boy.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Keep an eye on the duckweed thing.. Magnus decided duckweed was food and ate the 20 come I put in his qt tank.. and now eats the ne leaves of salvia minimia in his main tank.. he is for-ever fat.. but no sbd issues thankfully.


----------



## Tress

No worries, all 15 duckweed accounted for. Also I am having trouble knowing how much to feed him .-. he's like a bottomless pit and I can't even tell when his belly is full... he also takes his time eating pellets. I'll try frozen bloodworms today


----------



## Tress

I think my anxiety has been messing with my head as of late. Aris may not have pop eye, I think they might be just damaged/bulged from when he originally did have it back in July.


----------



## Tress

*More pics of the new guy*

























In the 3rd picture he is about 3". his tail is a little past the 7 and he was swimming so he wasn't perfectly straight.


----------



## Schmoo

Love that last pic! He's such a pretty betta!


----------



## Tress

Thanks  He is very pretty and flowy, but he makes the 5g look so small. I can't believe how quick I came to really enjoy bettas in bigger tanks. Haha I think Lux pounded into me that bigger is better. 

I would like to set him up in the 10g out in the dining room, but mom is going back on her word about it and being all iffy again and wondering why I don't just switch him with my female. I might do that, but I'd love to just divide the 20g between two of my males and have a middle part for the filter/heater.

Oh, and I also had to trim the rotala and limnophila in my planted tank. Upon doing so I discovered two little intruders hehe... 

I also tossed some of the clippings into the 20g, mostly Limno cause it's growing like a _weed. _I figure it will do alright without the soil base and good lighting. I stuck it up front for now so it gets the tank light + room light + sunlight (if it ever comes out...).

I also redid the plant jar, I kinda got lazy with it and a lot had died off. Removed and trimmed everything and added a heater and new water. Sat it next to the 20g. I wish I had another clamp light for it since the one I have is over the 5g. Oh well.


----------



## Tress

The new guy has trumped Lux is bubblenest building. I added a leaf so the flow wouldn't ruin his nests and he went bananas overnight. The leaf is bumped up like 1/4" as well.

Bonus picture with flash showing his nice turquoise irids.


----------



## Tress

-_____- 
New guy has been obsessed with the baffle on his filter and trying to get into it. I kept sticking stuff near it to keep him out and safe but he is persistent and just cut his tail on it...


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Your new fishy is amazing! You're right, he's so floooooowy  And those ventrals...
Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Tress

thank you  
I'm not sure yet, I'm thinking Dragon, or dragon in another language.
he loves his bubblenests, and makes them super thick.

I'm thinking about asking about his form and breeding potential. I know his butterfly is not 50/50 and he has a bit of fin curling (which seems to be uncurling slightly). Somewhat out of curiosity, but I do plan to move in with a friend and we plan to breed bettas together.


----------



## Nimble

How about Naga? It's the Indonesian word for Dragon. Or Balaur, which is the Romanian word. Those are the two that I thought sounded nice.

Long (Chinese) and Ryu (Japanese) are a little overdone, in my opinion, and most European languages tend to float around the same pronunciation, or very similar.


----------



## Tress

Got the new guy to flare and really spread his fins out. Gosh he is lovely. Too bad he cut his tail and did a little nibble on his dorsal, I think the curled mass was bothering him, he hasn't touched it since.


----------



## Tress

Oops, one picture didn't upload. I'll throw another in too.

As for the name, Naga makes me think of the Nargacuga from the Monster Hunter games (http://monsterhunter.wikia.com/wiki/Nargacuga). It's my fave monster, super graceful and awesome as all heck. So Nargacuga (Narga) for his name is a possibility. I'll think about it.


----------



## autojoy

(Hey Tress, thank you for talking to me in the "Too Active" thread, you really helped me calm down a bit about it!) Narga is so lovely. I'm glad he's relaxed about the duckweed. Sounds like he's starting to really settle in?


----------



## Tress

You're welcome  

Sadly no, he's starting to nibble his tail. Either that or he is cutting it on his tail on his baffle because he keeps trying to get into it. He'll be getting a water change today, so I'll lower the water level.


----------



## Tress

Quick little update on Zip. She's doing ok in the divided tank, Lux has been flirting with her a lot, but she's mostly curious of him. I think she's still under 3 months. I need to add more silk plants for her, since Puma still wont leave her alone and she's been stripey a lot. She still stripes easy if I bring the camera around but now she'll let me look at her without/less stripes. 

She constantly nibbles my fingers if I put my hand in, and will launch herself at them if I'm not feeding her fast enough. She's really growing, her body is already over an inch long, not counting her tail.


----------



## Tress

*More New Guy*

I can't get enough of this guy  he's just so photogenic!

As a bonus, after his flaring session, he goes and works on his bubblenest more. His leaf is so thick with bubbles that I bet if picked it up it would stay together... not that I would try. I poked his nest and he came rushing over flaring at me xD


----------



## hrutan

Tress said:


> thank you
> I'm not sure yet, I'm thinking Dragon, or dragon in another language.
> he loves his bubblenests, and makes them super thick.
> 
> I'm thinking about asking about his form and breeding potential. I know his butterfly is not 50/50 and he has a bit of fin curling (which seems to be uncurling slightly). Somewhat out of curiosity, but I do plan to move in with a friend and we plan to breed bettas together.


I'm enchanted by him. Simply enchanted. IBC doesn't have a standard for VT (although they can still be shown in the Variations class), but Bettas4All does, and I'm trying to use that as a model.

http://www.hollandbettashow.com/bettas4all-standard/chapter-3f-finnage-characteristics-veiltail/

He looks...really good, actually. Especially considering how difficult it is to get quality veils. The color pattern needs work, but form wise...


----------



## hrutan

Honestly if you bred him, depending on what you bred him with, I'd be interested in buying F1 or F2, if he can pass on that form and butterfly pattern. Red's ideal, even, crossing with either orange or black!


----------



## LadyNightraven

I just love Zip! She's so cute! And I can't get over how gorgeous your new VT guy is. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Tress

Thats why I was interested in getting one of your F2 ladies. My friend is offering me somewhere to stay in Illinois, and sponsoring me to stay, we plan to breed bettas together. I'm hoping to go by next summer, but to send my bettas ahead of me through transshipping if I can. Its a tricky situation though because I have to keep it all on the down low and hope to get out of here before anyone realizes I'm gone.

I knew his butterfly wasn't perfect, but for a pet store fish in the middle of nowhere I knew he couldn't be passed up! I'm glad the fin curling uncurled and he stopped nibbling himself (still catching him chasing himself every so often though.. honestly someone needs to make betta muzzles). I was actually planning to talk to you about him to see what your opinion on him was  so thank you greatly for your input.

I was thinking of red or black, but yellow also crossed my mind. I'll to see what is available when the time comes. Much research and prep to be done between now and then.


----------



## Schmoo

The fourth picture in your most recent photo dump of him. <3 Mein GOTT!


----------



## Tress

*Old tank & new worries*

A bit of reminiscing today, found my first betta's tank. I'm guessing it's just under a gallon. I'm gonna clean it and set it aside for a QT tank.

I also found some more aquarium junk, so I think I'm gonna gather it all up, take some pics, and post it up for sale on Kijiji. Not worth posting here, as far as I know no one from my area is on the site. Most people here from Ontario are in southern/central. ... it's lonely in the north.

In other news though, I'm worried about Lux. I caught him sinking like a rock yesterday. I removed him from the tank and put him in my 1g QT with half of his old tank water and some silk plants to rest on. He doesn't seem to be sinking anymore but I notice that he keeps holding himself in an S every time he stops swimming. I figured he might be constipated so I'm fasting him till I see some poop. 

No improvement today so far, I'm going to do a water change and add some epsom salt and see how he is doing tomorrow.

In a 24h period my cats nearly electrocuted the 20g _twice_. The were running around behind my dresser and yanked the cords, pulling the light on tank and making the lid fall into the tank. Luckily the dividers held it up. I fixed the lid and chased the cats out of my room for a while. Then I woke up to the lid bent in _half_, again saved by the dividers. I was lucky that I had removed Lux yesterday because apparently the middle/Zip divider had shifted and she was swimming around in the middle when I woke up.

Now my lid is damaged and can't safely support the weight of the light hood (nor it's own weight). I cannot keep the cats out of my room and I am just frustrated all the hell and I've been loosing my temper on everything all day. _Grumblegrumblegrumble_...

I also stopped by the pet store again to get more stress coat. Still none on the shelf but they just got their shipment in today. She said it would be hours before they'd manage to unpack it. Urgggh. So I risked a glance at the bettas.

The elive system was turned off so all the fish got a break from the way too strong air bubblers. The cups looked a little cleaner, but I think it was just because the lights were off and disguising it. Still saw algae (green hair?) in some so I figured they were still dirty. One betta flared at me right away, even though he was in rather blah shape.

As I looked them over I found two that had body fungus really bad :/ One had his whole body coated in it and was floating half dead at the surface. The other had it on his head and had rot on his anal right near his body and I think it was moving to the body. It was very heartbreaking.

One of the younger employees noticed me hovering and asked if I needed any help and I dragged her over to point out the sick fish. She removed both and said they'd treat them and left for the back. I went to see what other conditioner they had that MIGHT be worth buying (answer is none -_-). I saw her come back out and rummage in the baskets of fish supplies under the display tank, only to give up and go to find another employee. I quickly scanned the meds on the shelf to see what they had that I knew could help, and yelled out to use Tetracycline. She just kinda said "yea" and I figured I'd done what I could and left.

I really wish these multimillion dollar chain stores would actually bother to have a training program in place instead of a book to read on their days off or learning from other improperly trained employees.


----------



## Tress

Schmoo said:


> The fourth picture in your most recent photo dump of him. <3 Mein GOTT!


Thanks  I love the 1st and 3rd ones myself


----------



## Tress

*This is what my 3am looks like*

Since I had two sick fish in the span of a week, I figured it would be best to totally clean the 20g. 

I knew it would take a while, but I wasn't expecting a marathon... x.x I've been working for 8+ hours and I'm only halfway done. Here's a break down of what I did.

- Plugged filter and heater
- Cupped Zip
- Removed all live plants and cupped them
- Removed all decor, dividers and suction cups
- Vacuumed the sand, swished sand, vacuumed, so on. 
- Removed sand (this itself took probably a good half hour)
- Cleaned gravel from Lux's 10g to use for 2/3 of the tank
- Cleaned all decor and equipment
- Scrubbed tank walls
- Refilled 3/4s of the tank
- Added and spread out gravel (pushed to the wrong sides of where I wanted... )
- Added heater and filter back to tank (started filter after floating tanks)
- Floated Aris' QT tank (with much difficulty) and Zip's cup in tank and secured both with crafting mesh and suction cups (and later flower pots)
- Cut one of the dividers to fit and spent at least an hour painstakingly sewing a T top to it with fishing line. 
- Set up divider to play around with and fiddled around with gravel
- Took pictures and came on here to tiredly grumble about it.

*Tiredly grumbles*


----------



## andakin

Sounds like you tried to do the impossible; and that's disinfect via cleaning. On the other hand, a clean tank is nice to have.

What's up with the mini curtain?


----------



## Tress

Actually it was partly because I didn't have enough sand and it wasn't holding the dividers good enough. Lots of gravel laying around, just gotta be in the mood to clean it.

The reflection? LOL my curtain is only a few inches off the floor. Thats a trick of the angle. My mirror is not 90' because I had to pull my dresser out to properly mess around with cords without the ends getting butted up against the dresser and damaged.

It does look like a mini curtain though.. hehe


----------



## Tress

Zip is a little brat. She jumped out of the cup last night and was zipping around the tank this morning. Chased her back into the cup and put the lid on it. I threw most the fake plants in the divided side and set it up for her. I can barely see her in the mass of plants and she blends in with some of them. Currently floating all the limno that was in there cause it's so freaking cold here and my room is half the time under 20'C.

Going to have to find a way to float Lux in the tank too, the non adjustable heater for the QT can't keep it warm enough.

At least they're now forcasting a mild to moderate winter x.x it had better be true... *uses cats as blanket warmers*


----------



## Tress

I am NOT happy. This is what I discovered when I woke up.
























RAAAAAWWRRRRUUUGHGHHH.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Bad boy! Bad!
So sorry for your loss (of those perfect fine). That's why I try to stick to plakats... But have failed as I have only one plakat out of the 4 bettas I have >.>''


----------



## Tress

*Lux's new digs*

Since Lux is finally feeling better, I let him roam around the 15gals of the unscaped side of the 20g. But this was only temporary.

I recently noticed a slowed growth in my planted 15g, so I took it as a sign that the soil has stopped leeching ammonia and I needed to get a bioload in the tank to keep the silent cycle going. I had been holding off in hopes of getting a test kit to check the parameters and what stage the cycle was at, but as that has proven to be impossible I figured it was safe enough. The plan always was to add Lux into the planted tank, but I was hoping to have it cycled and have other inhabitants in before hand.

So in he went into the tank, I even threw in the mesh tube for somewhere near the surface to rest since I had just trimmed my plants. Took him a while to venture away from the surface at first, but he eventually dove down and wiggled into the limno. I watched him explore the plants, nibbling at basically everything and then swim into the thick forest of rotala. I waited from him to come out but he didn't and I couldn't see him, so I carefully put my hand in and parted the plants a bit and he was able to swim out. Turns out Lux ain't that bright, he tries to squish into the stupidest places for no reason. 

A few more rescues (I'd wait 5 minutes before intervening) and I was starting to worry that if I left him in while I slept he would get stuck and die. But I figured, he has to learn not to do that, and I'm sure he'll figure out how to free himself. So eventually I went to bed and happily woke up to Lux swimming around. He doesn't seem to be exploring the plants so intensely, but he seems to like resting on and under the driftwood. So glad I filed it before adding him. I also stuck a rock in a spot I felt he would try to squeeze through.

So far he is absolutely in heaven, he loves all the space and places to explore. Maybe now with little to catch his fins on they'll heal. Lol he's used to be combtail, beautiful spread on it, but since day one this fish has tested every item in his tanks for fin safety - with his fins.

Also, in the light of the tank I've finally been able to see his true colours. Lux is a pale multicolour.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

That set up is so so pretty  Someday I would love to accomplish a tank like that. I would stare at it all the time!


----------



## Schmoo

Oh no! :shock2: Hopefully it was a one-time-only thing, and he won't turn out to be a chronic fin-nipper. 

Lux looks very happy in your 15g! :] And it looks beautiful!


----------



## Tress

Thank you both, it's still a work in progress but it's getting there. Next time I'll just do a sand base, soil based are a real pain.

The new guy has nipped before, only a little, so I think I may just have to live with it. Though I think the glass stones in the tank are letting him see his reflection, he's a major glass surfer when the light is on so I plan to change him over to sand tonight.


----------



## Tress

*5g's redo*

I think I've narrowed down my VTs biting to one of two things. I removed his leaf with a large bubblenest under it since the leaf was going yucky, he tried making others under his silk plants but they were smaller and the filter still messed them up. I also had noticed he was staring at his reflection in the glass stones in his tank. So his tank needed a redo.

So I removed him (and gave him a salt bath while I was at it) and took out everything to clean it. I added about 3/4" of sand that was in the 20g until the other day. I added most the things back and it looks much nicer. I can't wait to add some more live plants to it! 

I think I'll remove one of the javas and tie it to a rock and fix the loose one. Not tonight though, I've pestered him enough.

Hehe, also a little pet shaming... usually I'm not a big fan of it but I'm mad at him right now!


----------



## logisticsguy

Hahaha! Oh my that is funny! Your good at pet shaming.


----------



## Tress

Hehe thanks, it's my first time pet shaming. I think I'm one of the few people silly enough to pet shame a betta (or any fish for that matter). Nice to see you CJ, how's the weather out there?


----------



## LadyNightraven

I can't get over how beautiful Lux is! That light really brings out his true beauty. The lovely tank certainly helps, too.

It sucks that the new guy bit his fins. Hopefully it was just a one time thing. It's so frustrating having a chronic fin biter, but you learn to live with it after a while.

I love the pet shaming picture. I'm used to seeing the dog ones and the occasional cat ones. Too funny!


----------



## Tress

Poor Lux got ousted from the 15g because the new guy was having a freak out in the 5g. I thought something might be wrong with the 5g but I think it's more likely that the new guy is a bit... neurotic? 

He's a hyper glass surfer, chronic tail biter (he's stripping the stuff that was healing now), and horribly frustrating.

I got the ok to get the DT I saw a few days ago, but I'm terrified that he'll be long gone. He was such a sweet little thing.


----------



## DaytonBetta

Pet shaming... Funny! 

Your fish are very handsome.


----------



## logisticsguy

Tress said:


> Hehe thanks, it's my first time pet shaming. I think I'm one of the few people silly enough to pet shame a betta (or any fish for that matter). Nice to see you CJ, how's the weather out there?



Things are good today, last week it was -37 with a windchill. Lots of baby betta and baby axolotl here which is perfect because I love raising them. Yeah fin biters can be tough to deal with. Hope he settles down. If he doesn't stop shoot me a pm for what I do if you want. Arrgghh winter isn't even here yet and I am sick of this already!


----------



## Tress

@Dayton
Thanks 

@CJ
Yea, it was hovering around -15 to -20 here last week, not a lot of wind luckily. This week almost all the snow melted and it was suppose to be in the positives, then it dropped back to -10. My friend is sending me some plants and I'm afraid they'll be froze! 

I vote all of us Canadians skip winter. We got enough of it last time anyways


----------



## Tress

So. Theo just took a swim in the 5g.


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> So. Theo just took a swim in the 5g.


:shock: :shock: :shock:

Is everything okay?!


----------



## Tress

Yes xD I just came back to a wet kitten and water on the stuff on my desk. Luckily none of my electronics got too wet. I wrapped him up in a towel and gave him to mom to dry off and cuddle.


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Yes xD I just came back to a wet kitten and water on the stuff on my desk. Luckily none of my electronics got too wet. I wrapped him up in a towel and gave him to mom to dry off and cuddle.


Poor Kitty... I'm sure that was quite the shocker. Maybe that will keep him from attempting it again, though.


----------



## Tress

Not likely xD He's our ... "simple" cat.


----------



## Tress

Gosh, loooooooottta moving around lately. Here's how the bettas are set up now.

1g - New CT
5g - Zip
15g - Lux
20g - Shreddy & Aris

but were not done yet....
I'll likely be setting my 10g up out in the dining room and putting either "Shreddy" or Aris in there, as they seem the most resistant to cat pestering.

So then once the new guy is cleared for health, he'll get divided in the 20g with Aris.

You might be asking yourself "New guy?" "who is Shreddy?" "Wait wait, you have 5 bettas now?"

To answer those.. 
























This is my new CT I picked up tonight instead of the DT (which wasn't there) I was hoping to go back for. Lovely boy, I like him more that the DT.

And you all remember my Butterfly VT boy who has been ripping his tail? Well I've tentatively named him Shreddy Kruger. Hehe. I think it fits.

And yes, I'm now up to 5 bettas. I'm done getting more for while. Hopefully.


----------



## Schmoo

Shreddy Kruger. xD Love it. Also love your new boy! He's gorgeous.


----------



## LadyNightraven

The new crowntail is beautiful! And it's great that Shreddy finally has a name. :-D


----------



## Tress

Thanks, I think I'll keep it hehe. He's really aggressive too.

I adore this new guy, I think it might be because as a kid I was obsessed with 101 Dalmatians haha. He's really shy and freaked out right now so photos tomorrow. I've wrapped the 1g up for the night.


----------



## Tress

*Bad News About The New Guy*

He was finally calm enough for a photo op, and slowly was letting his tail spread a bit more. I then noticed a streak of red on his fin and was worried that he had damaged that was infected (septicemia) but upon closer look it seems he has a tumor starting at the base of his tail. 

It's hard not to cry because it break my heart that such a sweet fish has a bleak future. There is no way in hell I'd return him, I want to give him the best life I can - no matter how short it might be. 

He really is such a cutie, silly boy. Attacking big bubbles, bubble nesting already, getting right up to the camera... My heart aches for him, acting so positive and unaware of the tumor.


----------



## autojoy

Oh no! Poor little guy!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Projecting a human personality onto him: he may just be a positive fellow, why worry and sulk over something he cannot do anything to fix? Live life to the fullest while he can! At least he'll have a comfortable home and not just die in a cold tank.


----------



## Tress

mhm :3

His bubblenest is ever growing, fins spreading out and he even gave me a little flare. He's settling in well. 

In other news, I'm hoping to get working on moving that bigger, stronger wood shelf up to replace the current one. So much junk on it atm though, might take a few hours to clear it off. Then it needs cleaning before we try to get it upstairs.


----------



## Schmoo

Oh no. :c At least you know that he'll be loved and well cared for from here on out.


----------



## Tress

Well... Apparently my new guy didn't have a tumor. It must have just been some localized swelling that went down over night, as did the redness that was in his tail. He's looking much better today. 

Oh well, that's what I get for jumping to conclusions. Sorry about that guys!

He has not just one but two bubblenests going! Silly boy. I also got him to flare at the mirror twice, but still shies away from the camera (my other boys do - well Lux used to). Once he gets moved into the 5g he'll likely settle down some. 

Next Step, thinking of a name.


----------



## Schmoo

Yay! Glad to hear that whatever it is is gone. :3 I've caught myself saying this a few times on here, but - for not being a huge fan of CTs - your boy is very handsome. <3


----------



## Aqua Aurora

2 nests? Man he REALLY wants some _action_. 
New boy: "Bring on the ladies!" *plays dj Gunther music*


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> 2 nests? Man he REALLY wants some _action_.
> New boy: "Bring on the ladies!" *plays dj Gunther music*


OMG, AA...your fish captions kill me. xD


----------



## Tress

Schmoo said:


> Yay! Glad to hear that whatever it is is gone. :3 I've caught myself saying this a few times on here, but - for not being a huge fan of CTs - your boy is very handsome. <3


I wasn't at first either, then I got Aris and they kinda forced their way into my heart xD But thank you, I adore him <3



Aqua Aurora said:


> 2 nests? Man he REALLY wants some _action_.
> New boy: "Bring on the ladies!" *plays dj Gunther music*


I think i saw the hints of a thrid one... 



Schmoo said:


> OMG, AA...your fish captions kill me. xD


^agreed


----------



## Tress

*New Guy's Bubblenests*

Both are gone since he got a water change, but I'm sure he'll make more


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

What a handsome, and unique guy! Can't wait to hear the name, that's always so fun


----------



## Tress

So my 3am-7am was spent taking down the 15g and current shelf so I could switch it with the REAL WOOD shelf. It still needs from adjusting to make sure its stable, but so far it's better. 

Pros: Looks better/matches dresser colour, sturdier, less worry of it giving in, more shelves/useable space, finally blocks the cats from getting behind my dresser, gives somewhat more access to the power bar, more room/ways for cords to run.

Cons: Can't open the flip lid all the way on the 15g, had to unhinge the lid on the 10g, wood isn't sealed so I'll have to be cautious of drips.

Anyways, while the 15g was all but drained, I floated Lux in the 5g with Zip. She's not afraid of him and they flare at each other. Sadly I couldn't get a pic of her flaring but got a cute pic of them anyways. I also moved the 1g, with the new guy, next to the 5g so I could plug the heater in. Neither of them noticed each other till I moved it closer and lured them near. 

Trying to get mom moving to go pick up a package of plants. They took longer than expected so I'm really worried. But I guess I'll look at it like Schrodinger's cat.

After that I have a to-do list to ... do:
- Clean up a filter for the 10g
- Find/clean some substrate for the 10g
- Set up the 10g
- Set up the other power bar w/ timer for all these lights
- Finish making the divider for the 20g
- Large WC on the 20g so I can move the dresser over to "pinch" the new shelf for steadiness
- Cup Aris and Shreddy (will be left till last minute, he freaks out) and redivide the 20g.
- Find/Clean some substrate for half the 20g
- Move decor around in the 20g and split the silk plants between it and the 10g. 
- Refill and set up the 20g
- Move Shreddy to the 10g and Zip to the 20g
- WC + Vacuum 5g
- Add new guy to 5g
- *Take a well deserved nap*


----------



## Tress

Holy plants batman.

I'mma have to rescape all my tanks x.x soooooo many and so big! All look so healthy despite 5 days in a box. 

The snails on the other hand... might be dead. The bag they were in stunk, but it also had java moss infected with algae and dirty water. They themselves don't outright stink but I don't think they made it. For now they'll sit in a cup floating in a tank till I know one way or the other.

Puma wants to go on an adventure x3

(to put the ones on the tray in perspective, the tray is 17" x 12")


----------



## andakin

I like the new stand. I had no idea you were so handy with woodworking. Maintenance looks like it might be a pain, especially with the bottom tank and the small gap between the hood to roof.

The plants don't look too bad for a week of light deprivation. Looks like you'll be busy with all that planting.

The snails definitely look dead. Too bad you can't find any Nerites where you are. They go on sale here for 1$ every so often.


----------



## Tress

Haha I didn't make that, but I did make other stuff. It's a stand we had made for us years ago (there is another like it downstairs but its built a bit different and wouldn't fit my tanks with the hoods)

Yea, but I tested it and I can take the driftwood in and out so it should be ok for dealing with other things.

I know, they look great and feel nice and crisp, no mushiness. I'm amazed they didn't get froze.

Yea I kinda figure they are, I'll check them again later when I start planting things and toss them if need be.


----------



## Tress

Last night I was working hard on getting the 10g set up but I ran into so many snags. The only substrate I had enough of was the old gravel that used to be in the 15g when it was a goldfish tank (before I knew more). Thing is that when we were down to one fish we kinda just let things go and the algae in there was nuts. 

So after all these years the gravel had tons of dried chunks of algae on it. I washed it as good as I could but spent hours siphoning the gunk out of the tank. I think I got the worst of it. I wanted to get a filter going on it but had to choose one of the ones that came with the tanks.

I got like 2 Aquaclear 150's, the shell of another, and what I guess is an older model of the Aquaclear 50 (it's longer/deeper and missing some of the newer looks on the lid). Since the 50 is longer than my sponges, ironically they fit the 150s, I had to go with the more powerful haha. 

The person who owned them before me needs to be shot for their lack of cleaning. Seriously. The filters are absolutely disgusting. So much caked on grime. So I gave up my cleaning and tossed it in a bucket of vinegar & water to soak over night. 

I still need to test the other 100w, though I might as well finish cleaning the filter first.


----------



## Tress

RAAAAGGHHH....

The O ring on the filter broke, and the others are old and brittle too. Went out and bought some new ones and they are TOO THICK. 4 Freaking motors and not one had a usable ring I could steal. BLAHHH.

I don't like not filtering big tanks, and the 10g is quite cloudy atm. idk what more I can do. All other things we know how to use to make a seal aren't fish safe. 

Any Ideas?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I notice O rings on many things now (including dishwasher and sink fixtures) are made so poorly you're lucky if they last 1-3 years at most! Nothing freaking lasts anymore >.< [rant abut Chinese made junk with excessive swears removed].
Only thing I can think to suggest is not a good long term option but you can try teflon tape, but that assumes you won't be taken the motor off again.


----------



## Tress

[joins in rant, adds many more swears] Exactly. They start out as a good product but then change to cheaper and cheaper products and parts so that they make more money under their "good quality" brand names. 

I stole the old motor off the filter that used to run on the 15g, it's O ring had shrunk but was not cracking. It leaked a little at first so I put a drip cup under it. So the 10g is running and Shreddy is in there now. While floating him he decided he didn't want to wait and jumped out. I was working on the tank below, looked up and he was wiggling at me. Naughty boy. He's still glass surfing at the back, despite papering the sides. The hood lights have burnt out so I have to wait till be get more money to get some.

Lux is floating in the 20g till I find the energy to finish cleaning the 15g. NEVER AGAIN WILL I DO DIRT. Honestly if I had enough sand I would rip everything out and redo it, but I don't, so I can't -_-

Still a ton of Hygro and Rotala floating in the 20g waiting to be planted there but I'm exhausted.

I also added more plants to the 5g, including all the wisteria and moneywort, from the 15g. Still need to move some around a bit but looking better. Ton of baby java ferns floating in a cup because I literally do not know what to do with them.

Hilariously, I kill duckweed. They are just too small and keep getting in places they shouldn't haha. Someone was going to trade me some salvinia for some hygro (locally) but I'm having trouble with my email cause of my slow internet and old computer so I told them to call me - that was days ago :/


----------



## DaytonBetta

you might try contacting the manufacturers of the filters and see if they will send you replacements or give you the exact size to find at a hardware store.


----------



## Tress

I got them second-hand so the first option is out, and everything relies on what is available in my small town.


----------



## Tress

I really need to stop going into the pet store. At least this time I was there from something other than fish! .. left without the other stuff (told to come back tomorrow when they've finished unpacking the new load)... but brought a new betta home.

This lovely guy (and 3 others) were set on top of the display unit behind a cruddy 1g set up they try to sell. One looked like it mustard gas look alike, other was a DT and VT. I really hate when you get that spark but aren't really ready for another fish. He also seemed to be struggling to get to the surface (swim bladder issues most likely).

I actually left without him at first, but came back. I knew I was his only shot, and that had I not moved that bowl he (and the others - I put it back sideways so they could be seen) likely would have died before ever getting onto the shelf (they way overstocked).


----------



## Schmoo

Lovely new addition!


----------



## LadyNightraven

He's so pretty! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Tress

Thanks! Wait till you see his tail, he's rather interesting. Like a failed CT, too much webbing. I hope he makes the night, he's so stressed and I'm more certain of his swim bladder problems. I have him floating in a .25g cup in the 20g atm. Having issues with the dividers, but once I have that sorted I'll move the still unnamed white/black CT got in there. For now I gave him the betta hammock leaf to help him rest near the surface.

Speaking of the other guy, he seems to be a slow pooper. He'll bloat up suddenly, then a few minutes later be fine. I literally watched him (in a cup during a water change) do a weird little wiggle and magically deflate to normal - but no poop. He's got me baffled, but he acts normal and active, and gives me big bubblenests after every water change.

Sorry I haven't really been updating much, struggling with my depression and fighting insomnia lately. I can barely get anything done and I keep putting things off that lead to more problems. Like they say... you're your own worst enemy.


----------



## Schmoo

No need to apologize, Tress. <3 I've been struggling with similar issues, so I know it can be rough to keep up with posts, too.


----------



## Tress

Schmoo said:


> No need to apologize, Tress. <3 I've been struggling with similar issues, so I know it can be rough to keep up with posts, too.


 <3 <3 *hugs* Thank you >.< it's nice to have some support. I'm here for you too if you ever need to talk  

Anyways I finally got my butt in gear and cleaned the 20g and planted it. Now to decide who gets to go into the divided side... I think I'll move Zip out of the 5g into the divided part, then move the white/black CT into the 5g and the new guy into the 1g QT..


----------



## Tress

Got some great new at the doctor today, big weight off my shoulders. Feeling quite positive today. Nice and sunny (chilly though) so it just feels good today.

Once my camera's battery is recharged I'll have more picture to show.

Aris' tail is looking kinda crappy again, not sure what is going on with it. Lux looks to have wrecked his fins on the intake (forgot to baffle it when I put him back in). 

Also, the heater in the 20g had condensation in it and was heating too much/not turning off :/ Frack. I don't have the money to replace it. It was a brand new Hydor Theo! I'll have to trade one of my other tanks the 50w tetra preset (my back up one since it only heats to 76'F). Likely I'll put it in the 5g, move that heater into the 10g and move that heater into the 20g.


----------



## Tress

*Newest Betta*

So Mr lucky #6 is feeling much better. He was moved into the 1g QT after floating in a cup till he could swim easier. No sinky problems today, he's a bit spooky but he's already flaring at me so I think he'll get used to me soon enough. Upon seeing him flare I noticed he can only flare half of his beard.









But it's alright, I've been told it's kinda common and he will probably be able to flare normally some day. He's such a pretty boy. 

Here's some more pics of him. Not sure what to call his tail type (other than "failed CT" lol), as for colour I'm guessing Cambodian Butterfly. Feel free to weigh in on that.


----------



## Tress

*The other new boy lol*

Lets not forget about my other new boy  
He's a sweet boy, super curious and silly. And Shiny! Lets not forget shiny xD
He's getting green irids spreading into his fins (pic 4) and overall he has a pearly look.


----------



## Schmoo

I love the last two pictures of Mr. Shiny. The second to last is so grumpy. xD And the last is just pretty. <3


----------



## LadyNightraven

Ah, your new boys are so pretty! I especially love "Mr. Lucky." My Rakki is the same way with his beard only flaring out on one side. I used to worry about it, but it doesn't seem to bother him any.


----------



## Tress

Haha thanks :3 
I need to name these two >.<

I really wish I could get my hands on another tank like 3g or so for my desk, or another 5g for my shelf for the newest guy. Lol I need to make a wish list..


----------



## Aqua Aurora

You first crowntail reminds me of wine for some reason.. and the second of clouds/storms


----------



## Tress

The first guy is having trouble adjusting. He's really flighty. 8 out of 10 times I go check on him he freaks out and tries to hide, sometimes hangs in a limp C, and hyperventilates. Yet other times he is fine or flares at me and makes a big fuss. I've had him for almost a week already, it seems so abnormal ... 

Also Aris' tail had gotten worse, but with new guy still in QT I guess I'll have to shuffle them around again and put the shiny guy in the 20g, new guy in the 5g (which I'm worried about with how he is acting) and treat Aris in the 1g.

I will admit that Aris' tail has always looked off, but every time I decided to remove him and treat I'd see new growth so I just kept up with water changes. Now I'm starting to worry about it as this time it's not showing growth. I feel bad for not doing more before.








First few weeks home








In August, just before a trip. He had an episode of fin melt during the trip. Can't remember how I treated but I think I did salt and more water changes.
(attaching picture of what his tail looked like a week after melting a bit)








A month after fin melt. It did grow but came back weirder than before.








Fin biting episode almost a month later. You can see what I mean about having the "bad" looking parts yet regrowth.








And this was a week ago. I'll attach a closer pic of his tail from that day as well.


----------



## Kieranfish

OMG! I'm in love with Aris! I want one with that colour! my brother used to have a betta like that, only it had a red streak on its side. bad ass betta 
Hope his tail heals


----------



## Tress

Kieranfish said:


> OMG! I'm in love with Aris! I want one with that colour! my brother used to have a betta like that, only it had a red streak on its side. bad ass betta
> Hope his tail heals


Thank you  welcome to the forum


----------



## Kieranfish

And you know your other 'new boy' the one that's getting a bit of green on him? What kind of betta is that? And what's the lil guys name? I'm in love with that one too


----------



## Tress

Neither of my new boys (both light coloured ones) have names yet. I'm really slow to name them. The one you mentioned is a Marble Crowntail.


----------



## Kieranfish

OOHHH got any ideas for names yet? I never name my fish because I can name 3 or 4 but run out of names eventually. I knew someone who had a crowntail with similar colours but not sure it was a marble one.


----------



## Tress

Haha well I'll get an idea, forget to write it down, and then completely forget it. I'm not too worried though, I tended to let them name themselves.


----------



## Tress

*Quincy*

Finally named this lovely boy! He also recently was moved to the divided 20g cause I needed the 5g. I need more tanks! Haha xD

The pics are a "slideshow" of Quincy vs. The snail. He later killed the snail >.>


----------



## Schmoo

He looks like he is mean-mugging that snail HARD in the first picture. xD


----------



## Tress

o.o mean-mugging?


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> o.o mean-mugging?


Drat. >_< That may just be an urban term. Uhm, I'm not sure about the rules regarding linking, so I'll just advise you to check out Urban Dictionary lol. :3

But basically, "mean mugging" is when someone is giving someone else a reeeeally dirty look. "Mug" is another term for face (that's why cops call it a mug shot, haha), so I can only assume the term is supposed to be "mean facing" aka giving a mean look to another.

...Well, if you couldn't tell, I was an English major in college. xD;


----------



## Tress

Rofl xD ok I thought it was something like that


----------



## Kieranfish

LOL. That dude means business! The more I read threads like this the more I want a betta! No space though unfortunately. Quincy, CUTE NAME


----------



## Tress

Kieranfish said:


> LOL. That dude means business! The more I read threads like this the more I want a betta! No space though unfortunately. Quincy, CUTE NAME


No space? Live in an apartment or something?

I basically transformed my tiny room and dedicated it to my fish. My room is 9' x 9'. LOL. Hard to believe I have a 5, 10, 15, and 20g long in here. I also have an empty 30g downstairs I want to do something with someday.


----------



## Kieranfish

nah im only 15 so I cant really go round re-decorating my house if you know what I mean. if my mum says I cant get a tank, I cant get a tank. Simple. 

If I could, I would, trust me. And my house is tiny anyway.


----------



## Tress

Kieranfish said:


> nah im only 15 so I cant really go round re-decorating my house if you know what I mean. if my mum says I cant get a tank, I cant get a tank. Simple.
> 
> If I could, I would, trust me. And my house is tiny anyway.


What's her main argument against a tank?


----------



## Kieranfish

that I've already got one. Theres a 40 something litre tank in my bedroom, empty, but its my brothers. She's the kind of mum that says no without giving reasons. She's very, erm, stubborn LOL.

How many bettas do you have now then tress?


----------



## Kieranfish

And I went through a spell of around 1-2 months when I just neglected my tank. didn't clean for a month etc. so that isn't helping my argument -.-


----------



## Tress

Blah, that sucks. Maybe someday

I have 6 and I hope to keep it that way haha. I try to avoid the store all together now


----------



## Kieranfish

LOL! I've got one 60l. Overstocked as hell! Anyway, do you have a favourite little guy? For personality or colour or whatever?


----------



## Tress

*Look who is feeling better *

This guy gave me quite a scare over the last 4 - 5 days, I was sure he was gonna be swimming under the rainbow bridge. But with some patience, hope, and a little salt he is feeling much better!

And he is finally coming out of his shell and showing he can be a real showboat! He finally realized I am the bringer of food and wiggles his tail like nobodys business! And my gosh what a tail! Not counting what shreddy's tail length used to be, this boy's is so big, super delta range - but he's a CT. I love his big paddly pecs too xD

On that point, I believe he is from a cross between a CT and HM/SDeT, though this is just a guess. Either way he doesn't have that web reduction normal CTs have. I've also noticed something interesting with the colouring on his body. The spread irid stops about half way up his body (coming from the tail). It's a straight line, and the front half of him is normal cambodian colour.

I am just so glad he is feeling better. No more sinking, no more clamping, no more panicked swimming. He still does this weird darting now and then, but it's not from a parasite. It's really interesting to watch. He'll be swimming, then he'll wiggle closer to an object (plant, wall, rock, bottom) and cock his head away, moving his cheek closer to it. As soon as he touches the object he "springs" away, darting away and sometimes rebounding off something else doing the same head turny thing. It's so interesting, but confusing. I was told it was common in new/stressed fish, and though he is doing it less he still does it.

Anyways, he needs a name. Any suggestions?


----------



## LadyNightraven

He's so pretty! I'm glad to hear that he's feeling better and seems to be settling in finally.

How about Dart? Or Ricochet? Those are the names that came to mind after reading your description of his behavior.


----------



## Tress

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## LadyNightraven

Happy New Year, Tress!


----------



## Tress

eh... Not so happy. Shreddy is not doing well tonight. It's my fault. A while ago I added a bag of those bio rings, and even after rinsing and rinsing they created quite a bit of dust. I just let the filter run for a while and didn't think much more of it. Gave it a rinse during a water change and it created more dust with the filter so I too shreddy out and waited till it settled down to add him back. All the while I kinda thought maybe I should just remove it, but I didn't. Now he's not doing well and it wouldn't be surprised to find him dead in the morning. 

On top of that, Lux's pecs are completely shredded. I have no clue HOW he is doing it. He looks horrible compared to how he was in my avatar there. I thought I was making improvements for him with a fully planted tank with nothing to tear his curious fins on. Apparently not.

Good job Tress, starting the year off just as much of a [censor]-up as you always are.


----------



## Kieranfish

Happy new year everybody! Glad to see his condition has improved! As for names... hmmm... 

Comet? Starlight? Really nice looking guy!


----------



## Kieranfish

Ahck don't put yourself down like that, these thing happen. Trust me, if I had a betta mine wouldn't be half as healthy looking as yours. You're a good fishkeeper just have some faith in yourself! Maybe he's tearing the fins himself or something?


----------



## Tress

SIP Shreddy.

They were right you know.. the best way to make god laugh is to tell him your plans.


----------



## Kieranfish

Tress said:


> SIP Shreddy.
> 
> They were right you know.. the best way to make god laugh is to tell him your plans.


Ah. Sorry for your loss Tress. But just try not beat yourself up over it ok? :roll::-(

Youre only gonna make yourself more sad


----------



## LadyNightraven

So sorry, Tress. SIP Shreddy. Please don't beat yourself up over this. He had a good life with you, and you did the best you knew for him. Trust me, second-guessing yourself doesn't help. I made myself crazy last year (geez, last year already...) after one of my cats passed away because I was constantly thinking what if I had done this or that differently? Would it have made a difference? It doesn't help anything, and it only makes you feel worse. Remember Shreddy fondly and know you did your best for him. *hugs*


----------



## Tress

Thanks guys. I'm feeling better now. 

I buried Shreddy in my favourite plant, a rose of sharron that used to be my grandma's. I put a rock over the spot so hopefully my cats wont try to dig him up. 

Now just to figure out what to do with the 10g. I had just done a full water change last night and Shreddy had only been in the water for less than 20mins because he was having trouble. He didn't die from an illness, but should I still drain it and clean it all right? Not sure who I will move into there, but I'll likely keep it running. I want to get some lights for it first so it's not so dark. Maybe I'll put some other kind of fish in it, but not likely though.

We'll see.


----------



## Tress

So this is what I got up to yesterday. Finally moved the dresser over to support the stand - just in case. I also cleaned and moved plants around in the 15g. I feel rather bored with it, it needs from action in it - no offense Lux.

I also divided the 20g again so Aris could come out of the jar. Zip was not so happy though. She hates him, I think it's his dark colouring. She went really pale and striped up for the first time in a long while. Honestly if she wouldn't eat my snails I would put her in the 15g :<

Gosh has Zip grown, she's a lovely little gal and I adore her. I never would have really considered getting a female betta till I took her home as a young betta needing help. What spunk she has! 

Poor Aris got whatever leftover silk plants I had. He don't care though. He's rather easy going about things. 

Quincy is settling in well to the new tank, he was eyeing up Aris for a while but neither flared or fussed. And today Quincy chased my finger around and gave me a nip <3

I'm hoping the hygro recovers with the new light, going to be switching the bulbs to the 6500k CFLs. I hate these lamps but they're all I've got to work with atm.


----------



## logisticsguy

Looks great Tress. Sorry about Shreddy. We all lose some and you gave him a good life.


----------



## Tress

Thanks CJ. Everything is still a big work in progress and there is a steep learning curve that never really ends. I just wish I had more access to things :/ I just spent a few hours trying to find a test kit for a decent price, but every place wants like $40 + shipping. 

For now I guess I'll just get some Prime so I can stop spending a small fortune on water conditioner. Local store only has those itty bitty bottles and sometimes a small bottle of stress coat. It's so unnerving to have an iffy supply of water conditioner, since half the time there is only 1 bottle there for like 2 weeks. 

-sigh-


----------



## logisticsguy

Prime is very good and goes a long way. You are right about the learning curve and yes it does not stop, at least it shouldn't. Water chemistry is so darn complex and with betta there is just so much to know. You are doing great, your tanks look really nice.


----------



## Kieranfish

Agreed. The tanks look absolutely amazing! So does that little kitty in the 1st pic 
Glad to hear you're feeling better about Shreddy. Like everyone says, you gave him a better life than most would. Compare how you looked after him to how some people look after their bettas, in the dang bowls! GRRRRRR

Anyway, What kinda test kit you looking for? Bet I can find you one for cheap.


----------



## Schmoo

S.I.P. Shreddy. <3 

Zip is becoming such a little lady.


----------



## Tress

logisticsguy said:


> Prime is very good and goes a long way. You are right about the learning curve and yes it does not stop, at least it shouldn't. Water chemistry is so darn complex and with betta there is just so much to know. You are doing great, your tanks look really nice.


Thanks, I just want to go further with my tanks and knowledge. It's so hard being so extremely restricted by lack of money and supply here. 



Kieranfish said:


> Agreed. The tanks look absolutely amazing! So does that little kitty in the 1st pic
> Glad to hear you're feeling better about Shreddy. Like everyone says, you gave him a better life than most would. Compare how you looked after him to how some people look after their bettas, in the dang bowls! GRRRRRR
> 
> Anyway, What kinda test kit you looking for? Bet I can find you one for cheap.


I'm after the API Freshwater Master Test Kit. Honestly the cheapest I can get it is like $45 with free shipping. Right now that is just so far out of my league. Sometimes I ask myself if I should really have gotten any of my bettas & tanks. Then again, life really ain't living if you can't have a little enjoyment. 



Schmoo said:


> S.I.P. Shreddy. <3
> 
> Zip is becoming such a little lady.


Yea, she's almost the same size as Lux. Its really hard to catch her true colours. Shes a real dark red with deep purple. Such a pretty little gal. She really does not like Aris though, it's funny. I'm hoping to move my guys around again, or at least divide the 20g better.


----------



## Tress

Sigh. I cannot wait to get out of this house. I'm exhausted from fighting with my sisters, tired of trying not to fight with my mother who is horrible with money, and tired of being basically handicapped by all the stress and anxiety I'm dealing with here. I have a friend in the US that is trying to set things up so I can come live with her - but who knows when she'll get things in order. She's trying her best but she's got roommates who are being stubborn about helping them find a better place. 

I feel like my life has a been a lot of missed opportunities, but they only seem to come up while my hands are tied. I'm getting tired of just sitting around basically rotting. It's so hard because I don't have control in my life, I'm at the mercy of basically everyone and my opinions and feelings don't come into account. 

To sum it up, I wonder how much deeper till I hit rock bottom. It's only by the love and support of a few amazing people that I've lived to see 20. Sadly I only have met one in person - and only 3 times in our whole 5 years of dating. I think that fact is really starting to weigh on me as of late. I've become so isolated. But there are only a handful of people I can hold a conversation with - not to be crude but most are too busy updating their status and drinking themselves into a stupor at every available chance.

Most of the people I socialized with before I dropped out of high school are gone off to college or moved to somewhere not so backwoods. I am alone.

Ah depression, my old friend, welcome back.


----------



## Kdowg2121

They're all great. I want to get a girl some day, but don't have the room.


----------



## Kdowg2121

I've been there, Tress. But you seem like an awesome person. Don't let it get to you. Keep your head up, you'll get to the states soon enough.


----------



## Tress

Thanks, Kdowg. I'm hoping this year sometime.


----------



## LadyNightraven

*hugs Tress* Sorry you're going through a rough time again. It's hard feeling isolated and at the mercy of others, and it's harder when family is a contributing factor to an already stressful situation. And I know what you mean about missed opportunities. They always seem to come at the worst of times, or in my case, I'm often too afraid to seize them when I have the chance. :/ It seems like we rarely start out where we're meant to be, but sometimes getting to where we're meant to be is a problem. Still, don't give up, Tress. Things will get better.


----------



## Schmoo

As Jake the Dog (Adventure Time) once said: "To live life, you need problems. If you get everything you want the minute you want it, then what's the point?" *hugs* I'm sorry you're having a rough time, Tress. Don't give up, though. <3 Things have a way of working out in the end. 

If it's not alright, then it's not the end. That's my mantra, and it's gotten me through many, many hard times.


----------



## Tress

It's just hard when there is not enough good to off balance the bad. It's just been getting more overwhelming each year. I don't get to go out and do things anymore because we either have no money, no time, or a vehicle that is barely road worthy. The attitude of most of my family towards us is that were just lazy, unmotivated, or not trying hard enough. Some of them are getting rather self-righteous and basically feel that they know what is best for us and try to bully us into doing what they want. There is a lot of untreated bipolar going on. 

Anyways. 

I noticed that Quincy had made a bubblenest in his side, I think I might put a leaf in there to encourage him some more.

I'm thinking about getting some platies, but I'm nervous about going to the store and getting another betta >.> When I get depressed I often am easy prey for their "take me home" eyes.


----------



## Kdowg2121

I know those eyes. That's why I own three now. Hahaha.


----------



## Tress

I'm _really_ weak to those eyes, especially because they take terrible care of the bettas at the only store I can go to. So I know they will have to suffer - unless they are one of the rare few to even get bought. My store simply does not sell many bettas. There are not a lot of people around here to start with. The store way overstocks on them and can't be bothered to do much upkeep. They get 1 water change almost every 2 weeks and they have the Elive system and the cups are less than .25g

The store can't even keep *moss balls* alive. It's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Schmoo

Wow. o.o 

Platies can be fun, though. Our first two fish were platies -- a panda and a sunburst. It's hard (trust me, I know it is), but just tell yourself no more bettas right now, and stick to your guns. I know you can do it. :3


----------



## Tress

>3< I'm gonna go look at pics of platies now


----------



## Schmoo

Mollies are kind of like platies, too. :3 Just to give you some more ideas. I really like balloon mollies. I think they're adorably derpy. x3


----------



## Tress

I heard that Mollies need higher PH than Bettas prefer, and I think I have low PH here cause I have well water and almost all the farms have to put lime on the fields. But I had thought and looked at the mollies in store. I don't like the balloon ones, I kinda think its a mean mutation that they've bred :/


----------



## Nova betta

:-?i agree. but at least it is not like one of my fish stores where they have tattooed mollies.:blueworry:


----------



## Nimble

Mollies do very much like their PH a little higher than a Betta does, closer to 8 than 7, and sometimes just above 8, as well. The water in my area is PERFECT for mollies and livebearers... but not so great for Bettas, which is why I have to acidify it with IAL, driftwood, and careful(VERY CAREFUL) application of chemicals.


----------



## Nimble

Nova betta said:


> :-?i agree. but at least it is not like one of my fish stores where they have tattooed mollies.:blueworry:


My LFS carries 'Painted' tetras, which are glass tetras injected with orange flourescent dye along their backs. It's disgusting, and only just started when the new freshwater manager took over after the old one left.


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> I heard that Mollies need higher PH than Bettas prefer, and I think I have low PH here cause I have well water and almost all the farms have to put lime on the fields. But I had thought and looked at the mollies in store. I don't like the balloon ones, I kinda think its a mean mutation that they've bred :/


Yeah, that is true. And yeah, if you have well water, you most likely have a lower PH. 

I think it's cruel that they've bred BMs to look the way they do, but unfortunately I started liking them before I found out about that. So now I like them, I just feel really bad about it... And as much as I talk about wanting some someday, I don't think I ever will because I can't let myself buy into it. 

I feel the same way about toy and teacup species of dogs. My mom has a teacup yorkie, and as much as I adore that little dog, her existennce angers me. Luckily she's perfectly healthy, but that's not usually the case. I was so mad when my stepfather bought Lily for my mom. 



Nova betta said:


> :-?i agree. but at least it is not like one of my fish stores where they have tattooed mollies.:blueworry:


I've never seen tattooed mollies... I've seen tattooed tetras and...some other kind of fish, but never mollies. I don't like this trend. :/ There's PLENTY of colorful fish already out there.

The Petland by me carries something that I forget the name of, but they're fish that have been tattooed via laser (not sure how the hell that works) with an image (heart, smiley face, etc).


----------



## Tress

D: I hate when they do that. That's just all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Tress

I feel like my life is all some big joke some days. The more I try to just look on the bright side, the more crap I get thrown at me.

The heater in the 20g just konked out. This is TWO heaters that have died in this tank. I treat my heaters like babies because I CANNOT AFFORD TO REPLACE THEM. But NOPE. They must die on me. To be fair, this one was second hand, but it was preforming _better_ than my 100w Hydro Theo. The temp I set the Aqueon Pro 100w at was the temp it stayed at. 

I'm so frustrated I want to cry and it's taking all I have not to at the moment. This is getting ridiculous. Lost one of my bettas on NEW YEARS DAY and barely a week later my heater konks out. 

I MIGHT have enough to get another heater, but this means I wont be able to order some prime like I had planned to so I'll have to spend even more for stress coat that just isn't lasting that long for me since it's a little bottle. This also means that I have to completely scrap my plans to get platies since the heater for the 10g is now going in the 20g.

And to add salt to the wound? It's going to be -30/-40'C for the next while so my heaters will be working double time.


----------



## Tress

....
Now the 50w hydro is showing condensation on it. It think there is a flaw with the top part. Going to have to pull the heater from the 15g and keep Lux cupped and floating in the 20g.

There are no more words to describe how I feel right now.


----------



## Tress

ok... since BOTH of my hydors konked out in the guarantee time frame, but I bought from amazon... how do I go about getting replacements? Both sites are about as useful as a baseball bat and make just as much sense. I have the boxes they came in and can get my invoices.. I've never had to do this and the instructions are extremely unhelpful. Help?


----------



## Kieranfish

If you can, call any number you can find related to the manufacturer, or try and find a number or contact e mail from the seller or manufacturer. I think that's what you do anyway.


----------



## Kieranfish

Contact - HYDOR components for aquariums

Call the number there. the usa one probably. ^^


----------



## Tress

Yea I saw that one, I'll try it later


----------



## Kieranfish

Any nwse?

Oh god. that spelling XD *Any news


----------



## Tress

Haven't contacted them yet. Just ordered some aquatop heaters, so I wont have any money to spend for a while anyways. If it's not worth the cost of shipping them there, I'll just toss them.


----------



## Kieranfish

Fair enough


----------



## Tress

My local pet store's care is getting depressingly bad. The birds and fish seem to have really taken most the abuse. The betta care there has always been substandard, but now the display tanks are full of clamped/dull fish. Some were even dead :/ 

If this wasn't the only pet store for 1 hour's drive I wouldn't go at all. I can't talk to any of the employees as most are arrogant jerks and they all see me as the weird fish girl. The Manager is the worst one of all. They all glare if I point out sick animals. 

But I still want to save a few animals from them. Yea, it only gives them money to continue - but they would either way. So whats the point in leaving an animal there to die in their horrid care? 

Anyways, I'm thinking about bringing another betta home. It'll be in a 1g QT tank for 2 weeks anyways so my heaters should be in by then. There are two I need to choose from, I have room for both but only money for one. One is a cellophane-ish DT with fin biting, possible rot starting, and a bit of bloating. The other is a blue/purple with spots and SBD, he can swim down for a minute or too but lays at the surface most the time.


----------



## Tress

Poor Aris. Turns out Quincy is a bully. 

Earlier today I was checking on the bettas in the 20g. Aris swam up to see me and rested against the divider (he has the filter in his section). Quincy hadn't been flaring at him like he had been at Lux so I figured he would be fine with him. Quincy was also up front to see what was up and was looking through the crafting mesh at Aris curiously. Suddenly he lunged forward, sucked one of Aris' rays through and wouldn't let go. Poor Aris turned into a thrashing blur while I flailed about yelling at Quincy and generally being unhelpful - as well as trying not to laugh. I put my finger in the water near Quincy and tried to shoo him off but instead he bit off the chunk he was holding and slurped it like a bloodworm before I could snatch it from him.

Quincy has been dubbed "Jaws" by my mom and she says he's really a piranha. 

Quincy has also been moved back to the 5g since he can't play nice. Ruben is now in the end part of the 20g. I might switch him and Aris if he glass surfs too much. Right now he's being a big show off.


----------



## Schmoo

Aw, poor Aris! D: Hopefully Jaws didn't get him too bad...?

As for the new potential addition, I like the cellophane. I'd also rather deal with fin biting/rot than SBD. Sounds like SBD boy may need you more, though...


----------



## LadyNightraven

Poor Aris! :-( Sounds like Quincy is kind of a jerk lol.

I'm pretty much of the same mind as Schmoo. The cellophane is really pretty, but the boy with SBD might have the greater need of rescue. It's pretty pathetic that the store employees give you the evil eye for pointing out critters in need of help instead of trying to improve conditions for the animals in their care. :-?


----------



## Schmoo

Agreed. I know some people view animals as "just animals," but I think of it this way:

The majority of people will pass over an animal if it doesn't look good or seems sick. Most people want to spend money on a healthy creature, so why not expend a little more money to see that the animals in your care are taken care of? Then you'll be more likely to home more of them, thus making back your investment plus some (aka profit). Even from a business POV, it makes sense to take care of the animals in your store. I understand that giving them 100% of the attention/care they need and deserve can be pushing it, but still.


----------



## Tress

I think I might go with the Cello boy, but if I can borrow the money from mom I'll get both. Or maybe I'll try and convince them that he wont sell otherwise. Maybe try to explain that meds wont help him and that it takes super clean water, high quality food and time to help and that it can reoccur... 

We'll see.

And Ruben is being an idiot and blowing his tail more -_-. Urggggh glass surfers. I already moved him to the darker, less reflective side where the back is under the filter flow.

Aris is ok, he's very easy going so he was only upset for a few minutes. Ruben is too busy flaring at himself to pester him.


----------



## Tress

That's the problem.. the workers aren't really paid enough nor do they put on enough staff. Its quiet time now, only the locals come out. The islanders stock up all fall and rarely venture out cause the highway gets really iffy in the winter. It's basically too little staff, too much work, not enough sales. But that's what I don't get... they keep overstocking to balance out with all the bettas dying from bad care. I know they basically just write it off. But you're right, it cannot be cheaper to just keep replacing animals and continuing to not care for them... I don't get the logic behind it.

I also asked when they were getting more platies in and the lady looked at me weird and was like "We just got some in the other day". I was explained that I was looking for some females and most seemed to be male, and she reminded me that they just get what they get. It's fine, still at least a week before my heaters come in. The platies there were all clamped up - 2 days ago they were swimming around excitedly...

Like.. do they even BOTHER to change the water? Or are they just relying on the filter....


----------



## Tress

Getting ready to bring someone home. Little hand warmers next to the cup and towels to hold the heat and keep him dark and secure. I think I'll do this in the future (though with an upright lunch bag, couldn't find the one I wanted to use).

It was -32'C at 4am, and it's -15'C now.


----------



## Nyri

That's a really awesome way to bring them home. I have only brought them home without planning to before, so I basically buckled their cup into the seat next to me or held it if I wasn't driving... your little guy at least won't have to worry about getting cold on the ride!


----------



## Tress

*New Boy*

Well he is home, he's really stressed out and floating in his tank. Poor baby, I wanna get him out of his poopy cup asap. It's really neat having such a clear betta, I can even see his swim bladder. He has a lot of irid on him. Can't wait till he relaxes and colours up!


----------



## Schmoo

Pretty boy! <3


----------



## LadyNightraven

He's so pretty! He's going to be even more gorgeous when he's feeling safe and settled.


----------



## Tress

He's coloured up some more but he's obviously nervy. So hard to leave him alone cause he's cute and I want pictures. He is very small, I've noticed that with pretty much all the bettas locally. Most are about an inch long in body. I think the breeders they are getting them from are jarring them early and not keeping up with the water changes, so most have some stunting. Lux and Aris are on the small side, Zip was tiny and young. Quincy, Ruben and Shreddy are about normal length (1.5-2" body). 99% of the DT are tiny, it's mainly the VT/CTs I've seen some better sizes on.

I'll fast him tonight, his belly looks kinda rounded. Tomorrow I'll offer him some pellets and maybe some bloodworms. I want to see if I can get some size on him.


----------



## Tress

*New Boy*

The new guy is settling in slowly. I took some pics before "tucking" him in for his first night. He has a bit of spoon head, but it makes him look cute.


----------



## Tress

Ahh.. so nice to have some positivity going on right now. Makes it a lot easier to deal with problems. 

So according to my tracking, my bottle of Prime has arrived  I'll go pick that up tomorrow. Stupid company sending the heaters isn't providing tracking info "at this time" so I don't know _where_ abouts it is. Estimated 20th-26th. It's ok though... must have patience... must...not ...focus... on.. it.. e.e

*ahem*

I've started a little riparium experiment with some "english ivy". My mom loves this [censor] and constantly throws chunks in water and forgets about them and suddenly has YET ANOTHER [censor] PLANT OF IT. I'm not kidding. Our basement is a jungle and there is like.. 20-30 pots of ivy. @[email protected]

_Anyways_. Using AquaAurora's DIY basket idea, I used some storage basket thingies and shower curtain clips. The slots were a bit bigger than I'd like so I used glass stones/marbles instead of gravel. The bottoms are solid, but if it becomes a problem a hammer and nail can fix that real quick. 

As for light.. these things are very hardy and though they _love_ lots of light, they aren't too picky. I'm hoping lamps + ceiling + morning sunshine will be sufficient. My biggest hurdle will be the furry beasts that inhabit my room. Theo killed the last plants I had stuck in the filters... so we'll see how it goes this time. They leave these plants alone downstairs but... cats will be cats.

Update on the new guy:
He is doing fine, he's very active and surprisingly friendly. He's not at all scared of my fingers and accepted some pellets. I'm warily eying his belly, it's hard to tell if he is a little bloated because of his colour and overall _tiny_ size. From looking at his tail, it's really hard to tell which part is the gap between his tails and what is a bite. All redness is gone, so I am _super_ happy about that.

I'm thinking about adding the moss ball, a big needle leaf java or some of the baby javas I have in the 20g. I feel bad that his "tank" is so plain, but obviously it's not permanent. In about 2 weeks he'll be moved into a bigger tank. Not sure which one, probably the 5g to start. He doesn't seem to have trouble swimming so I think the slightly taller 20g wouldn't be too hard for him.


----------



## Tress

Yay my Prime is here! Wow it was packed really well. Top was taped up, it was in a bag, and it was shoved in tons of packing paper. Really good :3

>:3 Time for water changes


----------



## Schmoo

Awww yisss. x3 Tell me what you think of the smell.


----------



## Tress

Bleh, but I'm a country girl. _I've smelled worse._


----------



## Tress

Urgh, I'm battling a bit of BBA in my tanks - namely the 15 and 5g. It's only a litle there and there and most of the time I just snip some leaves. But now it's on the new growth of my Javas e.e

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nimble

It smells faintly of sulfur, but that's normal.


----------



## Schmoo

Tress said:


> Bleh, but I'm a country girl. _I've smelled worse._


As am I. I'll take horse pies over Prime. xD Though, as odd as this sounds, I kind of like when things smell bad? It's like watching a train wreck...you just can't look away... o3o 

xDDDDD


----------



## LadyNightraven

I guess I'm weird. I kind of like how Prime smells.


----------



## Tress

Nimble said:


> It smells faintly of sulfur, but that's normal.


I had heard complaints about the smell, but I was surprised that it was quite faint.



Schmoo said:


> As am I. I'll take horse pies over Prime. xD Though, as odd as this sounds, I kind of like when things smell bad? It's like watching a train wreck...you just can't look away... o3o


LOL I might not go quite THAT far xD but I do enjoy the smell of a farm over city/chemical/fake floral smells. I'm super sensitive to cleaning products and perfumes. 



LadyNightraven said:


> I guess I'm weird. I kind of like how Prime smells.


I don't mind it, I wouldn't say I like it but I'm not fussed XD I was expecting super rotten eggy smell.


Next up, some news about the new guy


----------



## Tress

*New Guy's 3rd Day Home*

He's doing great! Super active and friendly! He chases me finger and even gave me the hint of a flare today! He got his water changed and though I don't see poop yet he might just be a bit of a slow pooper. He swims quite fast and gets all excited when I come see him so getting pictures was tricky. I can't tell how many rays he has because of all the damage to his tiny, clear fins >.<

Anyways, I'm considering naming him either Pascal or Snoop. Leaning more towards Pascal. And yes.. it may be because I like Tangled.. >3>


----------



## LadyNightraven

He looks like a Pascal to me. It's great to see he's doing so well!


----------



## Schmoo

Pascaaaaal! <3 (I love Tangled, too.)


----------



## LadyNightraven

I'm also a fan of Tangled. :-D


----------



## Tress

Pascal it is! Guess what  He flared today! I couldn't get a good picture but I'll have more chances to :3 

He also pooped, so he can have some food today. I wish I could get some frozen daphnia just to help when they are a little constipated.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Aww! A betta's first flare when he's home is always so exciting! ^_^

I'd love to get hold of some frozen daphnia myself. Yurei never looks bloated or anything, but he seems to be a slow pooper. Like, he goes once every few days. He generally seems to go right when I'm at the point of deciding to fast him, so he ends up not getting fasted.


----------



## Tress

I think Quincy is a slow pooper as well, he was when he was in QT but now he's in a sand bottomed tank and I have trouble seeing any poop hanging around. I figure it greats sucked up before I notice and was hiding behind the rock/plants. I just monitor the size of his belly. He still looks rather round today so no food for him.

I feel bad for pascal in the 1g. It's not so much the lack of space/filtered, it's the fact that he gets a lot of temperature swings. I try my best to keep it steady, especially after water changes but it's just so cold here :/ 

Once I get my heaters in and move a betta back to the 15g, I'll move Quincy back to the 20g (away from Aris of course LOL) and put Pascal in the 5g.

Not sure who I will be putting back into the planted tank. I think Lux needs some time to recover his fins still, they are growing back well. I'm thinking Zip, since then I don't have to worry about the current. We'll see.


----------



## Tress

Urgh... I've pulled/sprained a muscle in my back, right below my shoulder blade. I hurt x.x I had a hot water bottle tied to my back with a scarf and it's not really made a dent in the aching. Time for pain killers and muscle cream ...


----------



## Schmoo

Oh no! D:


----------



## Tress

Feeling better today. But then I went and loaded and unloaded two truck fulls of firewood. Yea.. I'll be feeling that tomorrow. God it was so cold out, and we were right near the river at our friend's house. Thanks to them our house will continue to be warm. We had enough for _maybe_ a week, now we should be fine for 3+ weeks. So hard to get enough firewood for this furnace, it's got a 4'x4' firebox. I don't think I can really explain it for those who don't have a real wood stove, but lets just say it eats a _lot_ of wood.

Annnnd.. Aris looks like he has fungus on the tip of a ray in his anal fin. -_- I am just so tired of dealing with his fin issues. URGH. I wanna just make the 20g a barebottom tank cause obviously I must not be getting enough crap among the gravel. But I need it to help hold the dividers.

*plops Aris in QT tank and tries to go sleep off this headache*


----------



## LadyNightraven

I hope you and Aris both feel better soon.


----------



## Tress

So, last night the kittens kept bugging me so I let them out and brought my other female into my room. She's unfixed so we kept her away from the boys till we can afford to get all of them fixed. So anyways I thought I'd be nice and have her in my room. She was plenty snuggly so I was happy and went to sleep.

Fast forward to morning and I get up and find that she had gotten up to the top shelf and got into my bag of pellets -_- There are two of them there and she goes for the good ones. I AGAIN saved as much as I could. None of my other cats can/try to get up there. I should have known better...


----------



## LadyNightraven

Aw, sorry your girl got into your pellets. Cats are wonderful, but they can be absolute brats sometimes.

Socks, my older female cat, goes crazy when I open the jar of pellets to feed the fish. I have to be careful not to leave them open and unattended around her.


----------



## Tress

haha yea. I'm gonna empty an old jar of pellets (if I didn't toss them out) and pour them in there. Less chance of them ripping into that.

Urgh, I've got an awful headache right now so I'm gonna go back to laying down. Both the 1gs and the 20g need water changes but my head is pounding. Sorry guys..


----------



## LadyNightraven

I hope you feel better in the morning. Headaches are no fun.


----------



## Tress

Thanks, it let up but the lights are still bothering me so I guess my head is just telling me "get off the computer >:I " so I'll have to do the water changes tomorrow. Blah!


----------



## Tress

So I was just up all night cleaning and redoing the 20g. Today I'll be cleaning and trimming the plants in the 5g, I'll likely steal 2 of the needle leaf java ferns from it. They just get too long for the tank so they don't stand out at all (especially with the hygro A. in there).

The rotala is getting nice and long but I, and Quincy, love it so it stays. The moneywort's bottom leaves have rotted (from lack of light?) but it is slowly growing. Maybe its just the bunch/kind I got, but I really hate it and have no luck with it.

Depending how I feel I may tackle the algae outbreak in the 15g. So much diatomes on the plants I fear I might have killed them leaving it this long. A least the tons of tiny baby ramshorns are helping hehe. They are so freaking cute, most I've spotted are babies, haven't seen the bigger ones in over a month. I actually thought they'd died and I'd totally lost my snails. Obviously not xD

I wish I could spread them to the other two tanks but the both house snail eaters. Quincy is particularly nosy. I constantly catch him doing "handstands" while looking at an object.

Also on a more rage inducing note... Ruben is now fin biting. He's taken half his tail off and is nipping at his anal fin as well. I apparently have no luck with long finned boys...
Before:








After:








So frustrating...


----------



## Tress

Tonight I think we'll have to say goodbye to Aris. He is going downhill fast and I suspect the fungus was only opportunistic as he is starting to pinecone from a sneaky bacterial infection. Though he is still fighting I know he is suffering and I know I cannot get meds for him soon enough to help him - if there is even a chance. The kindest thing I can do is put him down.


----------



## Nimble

Oh geez... it seems like everyone is losing someone lately.


----------



## Tress

Yea, this will be the second one this month for me. I know someone else just had their fish suddenly dropsy out of the blue. I don't know what is going on lately, but I don't like it. 

I also have Quincy a bit constipated (I think he's been nibbling on plant matter), Ruben turning himself into a CTPK, and two heaters still MIA. I'm hoping they came in on today's shipment, I'll give them a call in a bit to see.

EDIT: Make that a no. Still no heaters. One more day then I am contacting the sellers. I ordered them like two weeks ago, it was bad enough having to wait till "20th-27th" to get them but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Nyri

I'm so sorry about Aris.


----------



## Tress

Thanks Nyri. I kinda felt this was coming, so I'm more prepared for it than before. I can tell it will be soon as he's barely breathing, but I have an ice bath prepping... feels like it's taking forever.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I'm so sorry, Tress.


----------



## Schmoo

So sorry, Tress... *hugs tight*


----------



## Tress

I put him down a couple hours ago, went so fast I was surprised but glad that I didn't mess up and he went quite peacefully. I buried him in the rose of sharron next to Shreddy.

Not feeling good right now, but I guess that's to be expected. Thank you everyone for your support.


----------



## Tress

Heaters are here - finally! Holy crud though, could they have oversized the box enough? it's 22"x17.5"x6.5". Overflowing with packing paper and the heaters were wrapped in bubblewrap. At least its here. I'll need to continue working on cleaning the 15g and getting it set up. Lol I have like 30 snails floating in a cup. So cute!


----------



## Nyri

Haha the box is huge for them. Glad you finally got them!


----------



## Tress

Haha yea. Now I just need to somehow find the energy to clean the 15g, do a water change in the 5g and 1g, switch the current heater in the 5g to the new one, add the new heater to the 15g, and set up the new qt tank for Quincy to do an epsom salt treatment to get him pooping again. I didn't sleep well like at all last night so I'm really tired and just want to sleep all day. x.x


----------



## Tress

Well I got some of those things done.
Quincy and Lux are getting salt treatment atm. Quincy has been constipated for almost a week now, fasting hasn't helped, he was starting to bloat and be lethargic/uncomfortable. Lux, like Aris, hasn't looked well for a while but never showed any outward signs of anything, so he's getting a week of AQ salt and daily water changes to help nip whatever it is.

Pascal, and 5 small ramshorns, now share the 5g. Pascal looks so happy to be out of the 1g, he was starting to nip his tail worse and it was looking irritated despite my efforts. The 5g has been filtered and running for many months so I figure it's a much more stable environment for him. He still wont give me a full flare, just a little half arsed gill flap at me lol. So far he picked up one snail and I poked him to get him to drop the poor fellow, and since then he looks at them and I tap the glass to distract them. They are too big for him to eat, but still watching him carefully.

Pascal and Ruben will be getting salt baths this week to help with their tails. Ruben has either calmed down or nipped his tail to the point where he can't reach it anymore. Either way he seems to enjoy his shorten tail cause all he does is _ZOOM.

_Zip is... well Zipping. He's having a bit of a growth spurt lately and is really starting to gain some size. He is a bottomless pit and he almost got an all-you-can-eat pellet buffet by accident last night >.< I was able to grab some of them before he could gobble them all.


----------



## Tress

*Pascal*

Took some pics of Pascal since he's under much better lighting. Some just with the morning sunshine, some under my bright CFL. More photos to follow.


----------



## MattsBettas

He looks great! His tail looks healthy damage aside, no signs of anything nasty. 

I'll try to get that PM to you tomorrow... Don't let me forget.


----------



## Tress

*More Pascal*

More of this little cutie <3


----------



## Tress

MattsBettas said:


> He looks great! His tail looks healthy damage aside, no signs of anything nasty.
> 
> I'll try to get that PM to you tomorrow... Don't let me forget.


Glad to hear  there is a little redness on one part so I'm keeping a close eye on it. 

No rush, take your time! There isn't a pressing need for it so it no biggie if you are busy


----------



## Tress

Ran to town for some things and in a field around the corner I spotted this little fella. He wasn't at all bothered by us, mind you he was quite a ways away from the road and these pictures are zoomed in (I cropped them some so it was easier to see him). He kinda just was doing his thing, and even did a pounce into the snow - I was making squeaks and I think I may have confused him!


----------



## MattsBettas

What is that?


----------



## Schmoo

Foxy!


----------



## Tress

It's a fox xD sorry I thought I said it haha. He was super fluffy. Its nice to see them around, for a few years you never saw any. Must have been a great year for them last year with so much rain. Lots of food for all the animals to make up for such a hard and long winter last year.


----------



## MattsBettas

Our foxes are usually so much more scraggly... And red.


----------



## Tress

Haha well he was more reddish than the pictures show, and he's got his fluffy winter coat on :3


----------



## LadyNightraven

Your fishy boys sound like they're in good hands. I hope the salt treatments help everyone getting them to feel better and heal the damage where needed.

I love foxes! One of my absolute favorite animals! So pretty! ^_^


----------



## Tress

Both Quincy and Lux are all clamped up and very unhappy about it. Quincy I am getting very worried about because the tips of his anal fin are red and irritated and I don't know why :/ I think I'll be putting a post in the illness section soon.


----------



## Tress

*Update: Zip*

From this little itty bitty creature I picked up in November as a "female" 








And kept me guessing with a very prominent eggspot








Zip has grown into quite the macho little boy!








He's completely left Lux in the dust and he's still getting bigger! He's still a bit camera shy, but rarely stripes at it. It drives me nuts that he'll swim all around his tank with his fins all spread but makes himself look like a VT when I try to get a good close up.








I really like this picture despite his fins not being all spread, his ventrals are so pointy and cute. Taking pics of him is an endless battle of "vents up, fins spread" "Vents down, fins clamped" "All fins spread, stress striped" "Too dark, can't see the irid". Out of almost 100 pics I've gotten maybe 3 full finned, full colour shots. Oh and only one flare shot.


----------



## Tress

*Update: Ruben*

In December I saw a gorgeous betta in distress at the pet store. He was "sinking" and could barely get to the surface for air in his cup. My heart went out to him but I figured I'd be walking away, having just gotten a betta the week prior (Quincy). Luckily mom is a softie as well and she didn't like seeing him in distress either. 








At times he could prop himself up on his anal fins but most of the time he'd be on his belly or side. I wasn't sure what was wrong, I figured it to be SBD and thought I'd be in for quite the battle. But next morning he was swimming easier in clean warm water. He was very skiddish at first, even throwing himself in a C-shape if I looked at him for too long. It was a rocky start but he started to accept me and even bubblenested. 








He also can only flare half his beard.








He was fine for a week but he relapsed badly and thanks to some help narrowed it down to poisoning from the store's bad water quality. 
















I was sure I would lose him and kinda just tried to accept the fact. Then he started to perk up and finally he started to feel better.








A bit of hiding and clamping, but then..








He also suddenly found his personality - and became a glass surfer much to my annoyance, but unlike Shreddy wasn't biting his fins because of it. Instead Ruben likes to blow out his fins... Still better than biting. 








Ruben in all his glorious glory. He's definitely a CTxSDeT/HM. What a spread! I later moved him to the 20g because Quincy was getting nippy through the divider. Ruben and Aris became "flare buddies". They'd flare and wiggle and be big show offs, keeping themselves entertained. But Aris had to be removed for treatment, next day Ruben showed me his disapproval...








In less than 24hours he removed 2/3 of his tail, and nipped off some rays on his dorsal and anal fins. Despite frantic pleading and all attempts to distract him, he has officially become a tail biter. *rips hair out and mourns for his once beautiful tail*


----------



## Tress

*Update: Pascal*

It's official! Pascal's tail is regrowing!  All the dead tissue fell off the other day and its growing quickly, it's about 1mm in length and fairly even. I'm so excited and happy! There is also regrowth rounding out his dorsal and anal fins which were a little torn.
































He was enjoying the photo op and being a cute little brat :3








This is my favourite picture 








He's such an adorable little derp. I can see through his gill covers and when he gulps air I see the bubbles go through his gills. It's so interesting! He's not poking at the snails as much and is generally just swimming around through his plants most the day and coming over to the corner to watch me do stuff.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Zip has become such a gorgeous guy! You've done well with him.  He's one lucky fishy. It's great to see Pascal is recovering well. I'm so sorry about Ruben's tail, but it'll grow back with your good care. How are Quincy and Lux doing?


----------



## Greenapp1es

Pascal is adorable. I love the how the color comes through near his gills - it makes it look like he has rosy cheeks!


----------



## Schmoo

Zip is such an adorable young man! :-D As are all of your bettas. <3 So happy about Pascal's tail, too!


----------



## Tress

Thanks guys  

Quincy is still not pooping and I'm worrying about him. Lux... I think Lux may have caught what Aris had, or something similar. He's not doing well and has been slowly declining in health. I'm at the point where I feel it might be kinder to put him down and hopefully rid whatever affected him and Aris from my tanks. Zip and Ruben have not shown any illness or decline in health, but Lux was in recovery from a lot of fin damage at the time when Aris took ill so I think it is likely the same thing.

In retrospect, I should have acted sooner but I'm going through a mountain of stress emotionally. I'm refusing to speak to my sister who, back in september, tried to give my kittens to a shelter while I was away at a wedding and claimed I was hoarding and abusing all of my animals. Then she also slandered our mother making up all sorts of lies and basically verbally attacked both of us over the phone. I was forced to manipulate her into believing I was on her side in order to get my kittens back. She didn't talk to us for months and when the incident was mentioned she refused to acknowledge it and when I refused to speak with her until she apologized she basically told me that I just need therapy. 

She's been a bully since I was a kid, even through the times when I was getting very badly bullied in school. She's completely self-righteous and when people don't fall in line with her opinions she will start harassing and belittling you until you give into her will. She also is a major know-it-all and basically everything that comes out of her mouth is "fact" in her mind. I'm 99% sure she, as well as our other sister and brother, are bipolar like their father. Our sister's bipolar is so bad that she has become completely estranged from our family and I have not seen her since I was like 10.

Now with my sister's engagement announced, and wedding planned for July of this year, our mother has basically started kissing [censor] just to be involved. My sister has been dropping hints about wanting me in her wedding party so mom has started pushing me to talk to her. I'm feeling quite in the hot seat at the moment because none of them know I am planning to pack up and leave in (hopefully) the next few months. I'm trying to keep quiet about it till last minute, just "Bye, I'm leaving" then walking out the door. 

I know a lot of people are thinking this is running away, but honestly? I'm at the point where this toxic family environment is killing me. I have horrible insomnia, I constantly feel sick from the stress, I'm hardly eating because I often just don't feel well, and most days I just want to curl up in a ball and not get out of bed. Right now all I have is two friends who know all of what is happening and try to keep me stable while helping me find a way to escape this. But don't get me wrong... I love my family, I just can't live with them.


----------



## Schmoo

*hugs* I think that you need to do what's best for you, hon, even if it may be hard, and even if it may stir up some drama with your family.


----------



## Tress

*hugs back* Thanks Schmoo. Ha, they don't need me to stir up drama, they fight amongst themselves as is. I'm either invisible or right in the middle of the fighting anymore it seems.

Depending how Lux looks in the morning, I might make one last attempt at getting him feeling better, but I'm not holding my breath. Me and Missik have been pondering over it for a few hours now and our best guess is a bacterial infection... it's so hard because he's never behaved ill until I noticed him lethargic and moved him into QT. Even then he still acted normal, still has his appetite and poops regularly... just like Aris though :/ it scares me because they either aren't giving me any warning signs or I'm just not able to pick up on them... Either way I feel like a bad owner and I'm scared to death it's something really bad that I've now spread around to my other guys... that might be the anxiety talking though.. 

I don't think I'll be getting any sleep tonight... again.


----------



## Tress

I've decided to put down Lux. He's progressing badly and is now struggling to swim, it's sapping his energy. I'm hoping after he passes things will start to get a bit better as I'm not sure I can handle anymore losses. I'll be watching my remaining four like a hawk.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Awww - poor baby. SIP little guy.

I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Schmoo

I'm so sorry, Tress... :c


----------



## Tress

I just feel like a really crappy owner cause I didn't catch it soon enough. He never acted sick so I shrugged off all the doubts that I had from time to time. It's like how dogs and cats often hide their illness till it's too hard for them to... It would be easier if we could just speak to animals, right?


----------



## JHatchett

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tress

Thank you guys. Right now I just want to move on else I'll just keep thinking about it and wont sleep. 

Here's my cat, Pudge, being a dork earlier and walking the beam over my living room.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Oh no. I'm so sorry you're going through hard times, and I'm so sorry about Lux. SIP beautiful fishy. *hugs*

Pudge is beautiful, and she looks to be quite the little daredevil.


----------



## Tress

Thanks Lady. Yes, she is. She's the only one of my cats that can do it, and she'll even hook her back legs on it and stretch down her front half. I think she's _maybe_ fallen once in about 3 years. It's a maybe... 10ft drop? Both my kittens made the mistake of trying when they were little and fell, obviously they're fine xD

I've got some good news.

I had taken a liking to a betta at the store the other day, and mom gave the ok to get him today.
























Marble Butterfly Halfmoon Rosetail, he's really sweet and friendly. They overfed him so he's bloated but he'll be fine. Do you think he's a dragonscale?

He's already been acclimated and added to his QT next to Quincy's. I'll be getting some pictures in a minute here.


----------



## Tress

Here is my QT shelf. New boy is in a 9L and Quincy is in a 6L. New boy is making a big fuss about Quincy, his spread is almost/could be halfmoon. Going to add some more plants to his tank soon.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Ooooh - the new boy is beautiful!


----------



## LadyNightraven

New guy's black lipstick is adorable! He's beautiful, Tress!


----------



## Tress

He really is, the pictures don't do him justice! Definitely Mr.Personality. Brand new and he can't get enough attention. He seems a bit short in the body, but might just be cause he is rather porky right now lol.


----------



## Schmoo

Love the black lipstick!!! :3 Congrats on your new fella.


----------



## JHatchett

The black lipstick is awesome!


----------



## Tress

Got some pictures of the new boy during his water change, turns out he's a big show off. 
























No way I can count all those rays in his tail lol. But I think If I put him in a bigger cup when I flare him, he'd hit 180'. 
















How can you not love that face?!








"What you looking at?!"

Need a name for this pretty guy! Any suggestions?


----------



## KitDewStein

omg he is so pretty XD

I wanna say name him "Deh Stashe"


----------



## Schmoo

Oh my, he is a show off. xD Lovely, though.


----------



## Tress

He has a big lovely nest but he doesn't let me watch him build it :< My gosh he rarely stops moving XD


----------



## LadyNightraven

Ha, what a show off. He knows he's beautiful.

As for names, Gaston popped into my head since he thinks he's a big deal. ^_^


----------



## Tress

So, I now have a butt load of Java ferns, cyrpts and water sprite. And bladder snails. 

Oh and 7 guppies.

*sets up 10g in the dining room*


----------



## autojoy

Sorry to hear about Lux! 
Your new rosetail is a cutie, though!


----------



## Tress

*The Gups, Java Fern Apocalypse, and Bladder Snail Invasion*

About a week ago a lady contacted me asking if I wanted some plants, as we got to talking she said she was moving and needed them all gone else she would have to throw it out. We st a date to go pick it up and then she asked if I might want some guppies. I thought "might as well". 

So off we went to get them, took us a while trying to find the right connecting side streets to find her place (thank google). Had to run and get some ziplock bags (she'd emailed me about it but I hadn't checked my email before we left >.<) and we got to talking while I she fished out the plants. Her tank was so full of plants she couldn't even count the guppies and it was thick enough to be a sorority lol. 

I found out she had gotten into fish keeping when she had a betta. "I couldn't stand to see him in something small so I bought him a 20g and ordered plants from Malaysia to make him happy. He was a very spoiled fish and I was so sad when he died. Then my dad gave me his guppies." She showed me these awesome root/wood like decorations she called "toys" she had gotten for her betta. She was super nice and I hope to keep in contact with her.

While we were bagging the fish, after she finally caught the last female, the bag tipped a bit and though I thought I had closed it enough some water and a guppy spilled out. We frantically tried to get the little guy off the floor without squishing him and managed to. He was ok and after checking the floor we thought it had only been the one. But then her dog, Jackie (super cute and sweet, she said he is a therapy dog), pawed at something that I realized was another guppy. I grabbed her and we put her in a dish but she was swimming like her back was damaged. She didn't make the trip, but I kinda figured she wouldn't.

After carefully double bagged the gups and packed them in my insulated bag with the bagged plants, we said our goodbyes. From there me and mom went and got some food and horrible drinks (her coffee was way too strong and the water for my tea was so gritty) I got mom to stop at Sue's pet depot to check it out. Wow.  so much stuff! Lots a neat tank stuff. They had like 10 bettas and they didn't look to well cared for (despite them being RIGHT ABOVE A SINK -_-) But there was a neat dark bodied, orange dalmatian with blue in his fin. Had I had the money I probably would have grabbed him cause he was so interesting. I did grab some better flakes for the guppies, she had been feeding them goldfish flakes.

It was a long day and we finally got home. I unpacked the bag and floated the gups in the empty middle section of the 20g to keep them warm while I worked on their tank.







Finally got a count on them, 2 females and 5 males. Not a good ratio I know, but till I either get more females or rehome some of the males, it's the best I can do. Mom wants me to get more females (she likes guppies). But I don't really have anywhere to QT them. We'll see..

I moved my 10g out into the dining room and started setting it up while I sorted the plants. 3 bags of plants, the 4th was a big java (5" rhizome) on a rock that I removed from the rock. Big lush java ferns. There was later an even bigger (7-8" rhizome) that broken in half under it's own weight. 








She had a _ton_ of watersprite but so much of it got broken during the bagging and transporting. It also had ten tons of babies on it, I saved a bunch of them along with some of the less broken ones.








This was only part way through the process, one more bag to go through. I forgot to mention the HUGE amount of java moss that had gone crazy in her tank. There is also some unidentified Crypts that hitchhiked on the java ferns she ordered and grew like crazy for her. I had no choice but to trim their roots a bit when adding them because one was almost a foot long (just the root/tuber thing).








Some of the many java ferns I had to sort through. Babies were popping out of almost every single one and I saved as many as I could and have them in their own container. I probably have 100 java ferns of various sizes now, not counting the tiny baby ones.

Then... in the bottom of the last bag I found something really special. 








A tiny anubias clinging to a small piece of driftwood that broke when I touched it (the driftwood, not the plant). Just... wow.

Finally, after working for hours, around 5am I finally finished the tank and added the guppies.








I _carefully_ slightly buried the javas, just enough to hold them down and kept as much of the Rhizome above the gravel. I just threw the water sprite in there, as I think a lot of it was floating in her tank anyways. You can see the tall crypts among the masses of javas.
















Anyways, here's the gups. Today I noticed the smallest ones, which was looking to be swimming a little tail down, is missing. Not to be crude but I hope he was sucked up by the filter cause I'd rather clean that than uproot everything trying to find his little body. Everyone else seems fine. Poor girls are getting pestered a lot, hopefully they figure out to hide in the plants soon >.<
















So everyone, plants included are in QT for at least a week. After that I'm stealing a lot of those nice javas. Mainly the issue is ALL THE FREAKING BLADDER SNAILS. I can tell this is going to be more population control than eradication. Funny snails though, they'll happily crawl all over you. Good thing that doesn't bother me xD

I don't have a proper light for the tank atm, but hopefully will go get some tomorrow.


----------



## Greenapp1es

HOLY PLANTS!!!!

Great haul. Serioulsy. That is so many shades of awesome I don't even have words right now.


----------



## MattsBettas

Holy! That's a great day. Don't even want to imagine what that many plants would cost from a store... Lol. I've been looking for literally a single small java fern... They're so hard to find.


----------



## Tress

I know right? That's what I kept telling my mom till I convinced her to take me to get them. But thought _maybe_ 10 plants... I didn't expect _100. _I am over the moon, but I'm also really tired. I spent about 7 hours working on that. 

No wonder she had asked me how big my tank was... I told her I had a ton of big tanks to fill with plants and even then I had to convince her that I was willing to take _all_ of it. 

I have a 3/4G container with _easily_ another 100 baby javas. I literally just.. oh god.. heeelllppp. Thats not counting the container of java moss with more baby javas tangled in it...


----------



## MattsBettas

Well... If they wouldn't all freeze and die I'd offer to take them off your hands...


----------



## Greenapp1es

Heh, I'd also be wiling to take a bunch if I weren't in a completely different country. Customs would have a feild day though - heh.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Wow, what a haul! So many plants! o_o


----------



## Schmoo

Holy plants, Batman! o___o What a haul! That's amazing, Tress. 

Also, guppies! <3 I love guppies. Looks like your females are preggers (shocker *sarcasm*). Guppy fry are adorable.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Otherwise - to comment on the snail population....Assassin snail? He should be quite happy with your setup. ;-)


----------



## Tress

hmm, I'll think about an assassin, but snails are stupidly pricey at my local store.


----------



## JHatchett

You should see if your local store will buy surplus plants. You might be able to sell/trade some excess plants in order to get an assassin.


----------



## Tress

Already tried that before, I was rather rudely told they no longer will be stocking plants. Yet I still see they have plants in the tanks (not for long, they always manage to kill them, even the moss balls). Not that I'd want to give ANYTHING living to them. 

Though, I think there has recently been a shift of employees. I know the one lady I didn't like is gone, I'm seeing more of one of the nice ones, and I saw a new one the other day when I picked up my newest betta. Me and her got talking and she told me when they get new animals in that they don't know much about, she makes sure to look up info about them online and checks 4 sites and if "at least 3 of them match up, that's the info we go with". I also saw them training a new girl, basically sitting at the computer passing some sort of quiz... 

Goes to show you that these people ARE just everyday people like us, they know just as much as the average shopper that visits their store and unless they research independently they are just following whatever info the company feeds them.


----------



## Tress

Sad news today. Quincy suddenly started going downhill and as of this morning he has passed away. I had noticed he was clampy the other day but he was still swimming around and eating so I figured he was just stressed with the daily water changes. Then last night when I removed him to change his water, and take some pictures to see if there was something more going on with him, I noticed he was swimming erratically and bobbing to the surface/sinking slowly to the bottom. He would "teeter" while swimming and run right into the sides repeatedly. It was as though he was losing control of his body. I floated him in his cup and left him alone for a little bit. I checked on him and he was flopped in a C and breathing heavily. Then he would try to swim and couldn't control where he was going and almost flipped head over fins. I lowered the water level in the cup to just cover him.

I don't get it :/ He had started looking better, and then he was clampy and lethargic, and now he's dead. There was so little sign before hand.. giving me little chance to find out what it is and do something about it.

I still question if it's related to Aris and Lux. Which also scares me about my other bettas. It also makes me feel like a bad owner :/ I'm obviously doing something wrong. For now... I'm upping water changes.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Oh, no. :-( I'm so sorry. SIP little guy.

You're not a bad owner - I know you did absolutely everything you could for your little guy. A few of the last pictures had me pretty concerned. Definately disinfect his tank. I'd nuke the thing if it were me - bleach, rubbing alcohol, vinegar - whatever I could get my hands on. I'd go so far as to not use the same supplies between your guys right now if possible until someone can give some more insight into what may have hit him.


----------



## Schmoo

Swim in peace, Quincy... :c 

You are not a bad fish owner, Tress. Unfortunately, sometimes these tihngs just happen... I know how you feel, though. When I was experiencing a bunch of losses in my tank I felt awful. *hugs*


----------



## Tress

Greenapp1es said:


> Oh, no. :-( I'm so sorry. SIP little guy.
> 
> You're not a bad owner - I know you did absolutely everything you could for your little guy. A few of the last pictures had me pretty concerned. Definately disinfect his tank. I'd nuke the thing if it were me - bleach, rubbing alcohol, vinegar - whatever I could get my hands on. I'd go so far as to not use the same supplies between your guys right now if possible until someone can give some more insight into what may have hit him.


Since I had him in a cheap plastic container, I'm just going to use it for (non fish related) storage after cleaning well. I will have to clean the heater and thermometer. The silk plants will be thrown out, along with the ones that had been used with Lux (they've been sitting dry else where). I'm hoping this marks the end of whatever this was, but I most certainly will be seeking help and answers.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I'm so sorry, Tress. SIP Quincy.  Like Schmoo said, sometimes these things happen even if we're doing everything right. *hugs*


----------



## Nyri

I'm sorry for your loss  You're getting hit hard, but you're a great owner, and don't let this make you think otherwise.


----------



## Tress

Due to the extreme cold weather the non adjustable heater was struggling, and with the temp falling below 70'F, I floated the new boy in the 20g while I got ready to rescape it. I had been planning to keep him away from the rest to avoid what ever got the others, but obviously that no longer was possible. But honestly, Zip and Ruben are doing well and I have emptied the cleaned the tank twice after the sick fish were QT'd.








I have a whole new level of hate for this gravel. Took forever to clean out most of the gunk .-. and I vacuum it every water change. Anyways I planted it all, still more javas and the crypts to plant _somewhere_ and I'm not totally satisfied with it yet. Ruben's section is how I'd like to have Zip's side look, and eventually I will figure out the lid/lighting situation and be able to properly plant the middle.

Zip's section has the water sprite floating, middle has javas, and Ruben has limno and small javas. I'll may be moving the big java in the back of the middle section into the 5g when I rescape it sometime soon. We'll see though.


----------



## Tress

*The Gup Gups*









The guppies are doing well, friendly little brats they are. Even had a female trying to nibble on my hand while I was doing stuff in the tank. As you can see I moved all of the live plants out for the time being, once I have spread it all out among my other tanks I'll probably put some back in. I haven't decided if I'm going to name the gups yet, butknowing me I probably will (and kinda already have started). I have pictures of all but one of them individually.
















The biggest female, she puts up with the most harassment from the males.








The other female, she don't take **** from the boys and will slam into them if they bother her too much. They mostly avoid her.








Boy #1 has black trim on his fins.








Boy #2 has a cute little black dot on both sides of his belly.

I don't have a lone picture of the 3rd male, but he is the darkest of the bunch and has more black/purple in him. 

There is a 4th male, who I have lovingly deemed _Gimpy the guppy_. Poor little guy is still young and has been very picked on so he is quite skinny and pale. Today I finally worked on making a breeder's box for him.








I took one of my betta cups that has a crack, poked some holes in it, and tied some little capped glass jars on as pontoons with fishing line. I then anchored it to the side by tying it to a suction cup on the outside of the tank. I couldn't make it more ******* if I tried. Lols








And here is Gimpy with one of the males trying to bug him. He looks deformed in this pic but honestly he isn't. He's just very thin and pale. I threw in some plants for him to hide in. And a bladder snail buddy to clean up his flakes. So happy to see him with a round belly finally.








"Everybody say... Guppy!"


----------



## Schmoo

Your guppies are so cute. <3


----------



## Tress

Hehe aren't they? Silly little guys. I'm still learning how much to feed, today they have big big bellies xD oops.

And I take back what I said about Gimpy, it does look like he is a little deformed, likely from malnutrition. But after a day in the box he is suddenly coloured up and not breathing rapidly. Omg though, his snail buddy poops so much x.x so much more than ramhorns. Heck, I had like 20-30 ramshorns in a cup for a day and there wasn't this much poop D: *shakes fist* Curse ye snails, curse ye!


----------



## LadyNightraven

Aw, the guppies are cute. I love that last picture in particular. So cute!


----------



## Tress

So I finally got around to rescaping the 5g. I wish I had more of a selection of plants to play with! I apologize for the cloudiness, things were still settling.
















Java Ferns, Hygro Angustfolia, Rotala, Moneywort, Ludwigia, an unknown crypt and a petite Anubias now fill the tank some more. Pascal seems quite happy.








The crypts are kinda wonky atm because I've had them floating in a cup for a while now, not sure where to put the taller ones...








Some Javas had attached themselves to gravel so I just plunked them in the bare corner.








And my fave rock. I filled in behind it with hygro and tied a bunch of javas to it. Any guesses how many?


----------



## artemis35

> So I finally got around to rescaping the 5g. I wish I had more of a selection of plants to play with!


I think that you have done a wonderful job here! The tank looks great. 

Imagine how much of a jungle it will be in a few weeks/months once it has time to grow (I  jungle-like tanks) Also, to my eye, the sheer number of plants definitely gives the illusion of a much larger tank.


----------



## LadyNightraven

The 5-gallon looks great! I can only hope I can get my 5-gallons looking something like that one day.


----------



## Tress

Thanks guys  It's a tricky tank to work in cause I have two sides to make it look good for. I'm glad that it creates that "bigger tank" illusion. I'm enjoying all the floating javas casting neat shadows below! I'd love to add real floaters but its hard to find them around here.


----------



## Tress

Poor Gimpy the guppy. Looks like his recovery was short lived. He's not well today and is not looking like he's going to make it to tomorrow. I don't think there is much that could be done anyways, too little too late. Though he had been swimming and moving ok with the curve in his spine, and colouring up while separated and being fed, I think his body is giving out. Poor guy was skin and bones when I got him and hid most the time (which is why it took a while to realize he wasn't just "baby" small). 

I had a feeling it was a bit of a long shot, so I'm not overly surprised. Still sad though, he's a cute little guy and I wanted to give him a chance. I also think ammonia/nitrite/nitrate poisoning had a hand in it, as the previous owner's tank was quite dirty and full of snail poop and dead/decaying mts and plant matter. 

The other guppies are doing well, and with two preggie females I'm sure I'll have more babies soon enough.

SIP Gimpy, you'll be swimming easy soon <3


----------



## Schmoo

Your 5 gallon looks wonderful! :3 And just imagine how it's going to look once it starts growing in...!

But poor Gimpy. :c Maybe he'll surprise you (I hope so)! Sounds like he's had a rough life, though... :/ 

You'll love guppy fry, though. <3 I adored my 3, and Phillip is probably my favorite fish out of them all. Something about raising him from birth... :3


----------



## Tress

Schmoo said:


> Your 5 gallon looks wonderful! :3 And just imagine how it's going to look once it starts growing in...!
> 
> But poor Gimpy. :c Maybe he'll surprise you (I hope so)! Sounds like he's had a rough life, though... :/
> 
> You'll love guppy fry, though. <3 I adored my 3, and Phillip is probably my favorite fish out of them all. Something about raising him from birth... :3


Nah, I knew Gimpy wasn't going to make it. I figured he would be lucky to make the night, and he didn't. SIP Gimpy.

Btw, how do you tell when the females are "ready to pop"? My girls are getting pretty big bellied.

I'm now down to 5, 3 males 2 females. Started with 3 fems, 5 males. One female and one male ended up on the floor at the lady's house, the female was pawed at by her dog and died in transport (she was heavily preggy and likely going to have babies soon). A few days after I got them home I noticed the smallest male that was swimming badly had disappeared. I later found him in the filter, dead of course. And now Gimpy. 

The other 5 look very healthy but I will obviously be keeping an eye on them. They're a bit fat today so fasting them.


----------



## Schmoo

I never really got a good idea of how to tell, as my girls threw me for a loop repeatedly, but when their tummy area starts squaring off and getting very prominent, they're close.


----------



## Tress

*General Update*

So I figured I'd give an update on everyone.

Ruben








A while ago, Ruben turn himself into a CTPK








Around this point he finally settled down and has let it grow. He did nibble his anal and dorsal a little after the rescape but has settled in now and is quite pleased with his little jungle.

















Zip is doing great, still zipping around. He is enjoying his floating Water sprite and teasing his new neighbor. He still hates the camera and makes himself impossible to get a good pic of. Rarer still to get one with his fins spread or beard out. Used the bulb of an eyedropper here, plus it shows how small he still is.
























Zip: "mooooom... enough with the camera already..."

Spoiled little Pascal is enjoying the rescape of the 5g. He isn't _completely _shy but can startle easily and rarely flares. His tail is growing slowly, but I think he may have been nibbling on his fins, not sure though and I hope not.








































And my new fave picture of him :3









And last but not least is ... well.. he still does not have a name yet. I've been referring to him as RT boy. He is VERY active and rowdy, making clear pictures hard to get.








This was his last bubblenest, while he was back in his QT tank.








Floated during a water change, before he became a full time resident of the 20g.








Among his java forest in the 20g.
































I'm still not 100% on whether he has the 180' spread to be a true HM. When his tail spreads it butts up against the anal fin and because its clear I can't tell what is what.

I'll be cleaning up the java moss I have and attaching it to the mesh dividers. I may also dismantle the 15g and just move that filter to the 20g either to add more flow (to circulate the heat) or to replace the noisy one on it. If I had more sand or it was warm enough for me to clean the soil out of the sand in it, I would just tear it all out and redo it completely. For now it's just an eye sore that I've pretty much stopped maintaining. Just another failure of mine. I'll likely leave it until I hopefully move.


----------



## KitDewStein

I have no clue why but the name/song "Macho Man" went through my head when I saw your RT boy again.


----------



## Tress

>3> I swear he followed me home...


----------



## LadyNightraven

Another lovely addition to the fishy family! Your local store has some of the most interesting bettas!


----------



## Nyri

He's so cute! I wonder if that's as dark as he gets or if he'll color up a bit. Loving the grey


----------



## Tress

the dots on his head already look darker. I just released him into his tank and he was zooming around. I seen a glimpse of his beard and it's mostly clear with specks of black - from what I could see.


----------



## Greenapp1es

What a cutie! Now you have two boys to name!


----------



## Tress

Nah, new boy got a name yesterday >.> hence my having to go back for him.
Meet Garth :3
































He was playing peekaboo xD


----------



## Schmoo

I love Garth's lips. <3 :3

Aside from Zip, you seem to have a type when it comes to bettas.  All lovely.


----------



## Nyri

Hey! Zip is lovely, too! lol


----------



## Schmoo

Nyri said:


> Hey! Zip is lovely, too! lol


Of course he is! My post was poorly put together, but the "all" includes Zip. :3


----------



## Tress

Haha Zip is actually _very_ lovely. He just hates his picture taken. In good light he is a deep dark red with brilliant purple. His beard is slowly getting bigger, but I am doomed to never get a good picture of it xD he has a total spazz when flaring and is all over the tank. At least he finally ditched the horizontal stripes!

But yes, I do seem to have a type. Flashy, eye catching, pretty bettas, no matter the tail type! Light colours seem to draw me, maybe because I enjoy taking a bazillion pictures and from Aris I learned BLACK REALLY STINKS :< So hard to get a nice picture on a dark fish. But I've also noticed that _shiny_ white bettas are also tricky because of how the light hits them. Lots of TOO white pictures of Quincy and RT boy. 

... I will eventually name him :<


----------



## Tress

It also does not help that Zip is a pipsqueak and camera has trouble keeping his little body in the focus >.<


----------



## Axeria

Aww! Grumpy Garth xD He is adorabe


----------



## Tress

*Flare!*

So I meant to post this much earlier, but I am easily distracted >.<
I decided to flare everyone today while there was plenty of natural light, here's the results!

RT Boy:








What a show off... I swear he knows he's gorgeous.








Look how ruffly his tail is, no wonder he swims a little funny! He sleeps in the floating Java ferns often. I think eventually I'll move him to a smaller tank so he doesn't have to work so hard to reach the surface.








Darn glare ruined an otherwise awesome photo! I think I can finally say for sure that he is a few degrees short of 180. Oh well 








CHARRRRRGGGGEEE!

Garth:








I had to coax him out of his hiding spot first.








A little closer...








He sees the mirror now...








... and decides he's had enough of me and flees... later caught him in the mesh tube. What a big scaredy fish! So here is some flare pics from the other day.

































Pascal:
Why hello there Pascal, don't you look lovely in the real light! (Pascal: Thank you, how shall I pose for you today?)








Actually today I wish to photograph you flaring, might you be so kind? (Pascal: Flaring? But it's so ungentlefishly!)








Just give it a try, pretty please? (Pascal: Fine... grr...)








Oh come now, give it your all! (Pascal: *grumbles* GRRR)








Lovely <3 Thank you kind sir (Pascal: That was so embarrassing...)









Ruben:








The light created an almost red eye effect! Also you can see how HUGE his pects are! I wish I could get a good pic of them because they are so impressive.








Looks more like he's blowing me a kiss xD








This is actually the best picture I've gotten of his bad side. In case you don't know, his beard on this side doesn't move forward like it should. It looks like it may be starting to get more movement. The problem with flaring him is that he blows fins EASILY. Obviously, seeing as he is still recovering from his "I wanna be a plakat" phase, the less injuries the better. He blew out his tail and anal fin after this >.< no more flaring for him this week!

Zip:








You see... this is why you don't get many pictures of Zip. He is a little rascal when it comes to photo time. He either clamps one or more of his fins, darts in and out of his plants, moves last second OR PICKS THE DIRTIEST PART OF THE GLASS TO POSE AT! Anyways you can see how purple he is (still more impressive in person!) and you can see his VERY prominent "eggspot". Also photobombing (and beat up) bladder snail. 








Not much in the way of beard drop, but at least he held still long enough before spazzing out off into his plants.


----------



## Tress

Gah, found the good Garth flare AFTER -_-








He has a clear beard, so you can barely see it. It's not as impressive as RT boy, but it's not horribly short either.


----------



## Axeria

You have gorgeous fishies! Adorable!


----------



## Nyri

Your boys are so beautiful! Poor Ruben lol Xander wants to be a PK too... Hopefully they both decide find aren't so bad soon. Pascal's eyes look so big and blue, and your nameless guy is just so photogenic! Loving your pictures


----------



## Tress

So... I forgot to mention I rescaped the 5g, again. I threw a bunch of the floating javas in the 20g for RT boy (who is quite happy to sleep in them) and removed some of the excess hygro (also thrown in the 20g lol). I then stole the brown wendtii from my 15g (which I plan to dismantle eventually) and clipped all the algae infested leaves (BBA, Green spot, and brown... e.e). I think I'll add the other mystery crypts in before they die on me. I also readded the sponges on the intake because I realized Pascal has been damaging his fins on it. You can see my petite anubias in the corner by the thermometer. May or may not move the micro anubias in as well. 
















I've already caught Pascal lounging on the crypts. Gosh he is so spoiled! If I had a proper lid for this tank I would consider getting ADF's >3> (Honestly, it's probably the only thing keeping me from doing so... that and actual money). He's so mild mannered I think he is my best bet for tankmates (that aren't the ten tons of snails in this tank). 








I spy with my little eye... Pascal's new sleeping spot. His little man cave x3
















This was before the rescape, but him hiding in his bushes is adorable :3 Plus the moneywort is _slowly_ growing, finally! I've been trying to get a picture of him snuggled in the floating javas or laying on plants but he always comes out to greet me when he notices me looking at him.


----------



## Tress

Axeria said:


> You have gorgeous fishies! Adorable!





Nyri said:


> Your boys are so beautiful! Poor Ruben lol Xander wants to be a PK too... Hopefully they both decide find aren't so bad soon. Pascal's eyes look so big and blue, and your nameless guy is just so photogenic! Loving your pictures


Thank you both ^^

Ruben hasn't touched his fins much since Aris died. It seems change related. He went plakat when I had to remove Aris to treat him, and then a little trim on his anal mostly when I rescaped the tank.


----------



## artemis35

Beautiful photos (and your running commentary is really great, too).

Are you sure that Zip is a male? 
His body shape and fin lengths (especially the ventrals), coupled with the small beard and "eggspot", look suspiciously like female VT to my eye (and I have 7 VT girls :shock:, so I see them from all angles all the time) He's so dark you'll never be able to see/not see ovaries, so it'll always be a mystery - but my gut says "lady fish".




> Plus the moneywort is slowly growing, finally!


Moneywort is _definitely_ my slowest growing plant, too!
It stays nice and green and healthy-looking, but it is sooooo slow. So many people say it is a really fast grower for them, but not for me. Maybe it likes hard(er) water? My water is super soft (kH and gH both 1)




> I've been trying to get a picture of him snuggled in the floating javas or laying on plants but he always comes out to greet me when he notices me looking at him.


I can really relate to this :lol:
If I could just make myself, and the *evil* camera :roll:, temporarily invisible I could get some amazing shots.


----------



## Tress

artemis35 said:


> Beautiful photos (and your running commentary is really great, too).
> 
> Are you sure that Zip is a male?
> His body shape and fin lengths (especially the ventrals), coupled with the small beard and "eggspot", look suspiciously like female VT to my eye (and I have 7 VT girls :shock:, so I see them from all angles all the time) He's so dark you'll never be able to see/not see ovaries, so it'll always be a mystery - but my gut says "lady fish".
> 
> 
> 
> Moneywort is _definitely_ my slowest growing plant, too!
> It stays nice and green and healthy-looking, but it is sooooo slow. So many people say it is a really fast grower for them, but not for me. Maybe it likes hard(er) water? My water is super soft (kH and gH both 1)
> 
> 
> 
> I can really relate to this :lol:
> If I could just make myself, and the *evil* camera :roll:, temporarily invisible I could get some amazing shots.


Trust me, Zip is about 5 months old and has never become eggy. He is a he  I spent long enough thinking lady too. He is a plakat, he just rarely gives me side shots with his fins out fully.

Glad to know I'm not the only one! My water is supposedly hard so if that's true that throws that theory out the window. I had it in higher light but it was very prone to algae so I saw no change in growth.


----------



## artemis35

> Trust me, Zip is about 5 months old and has never become eggy. He is a he  I spent long enough thinking lady too.


It definitely is a challenge sometimes, isn't it?

I am really thankful that all of my girls either still are or were at one time light enough to definitely see ovaries. Otherwise, I'd currently be driving myself crazy wondering girl or boy on one fish in particular. She is a monster. Looks just like an adult male VT (except, I can still clearly see ovaries).


----------



## Tress

So... I rescaped the 5g AGAIN. This time with good reason as it was getting a new resident. 








The ever handsome, and freshly named, Gaston has bumped Pascal to the 20g. 
















And with Gaston my bladder snail infestation disappeared overnight. The only traces left are his shell filled poops lol! He is mostly leaving my bigger ramshorns alone, which is a good thing because I like them. I also think he is starting to marble. He's gaining hints of black on the pale part of his head, in his fins, and near his stomach.

Currently I'm on guppy watch because I think one of my females is getting quite close to giving birth. I will be making a breeder's net soon, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Schmoo

Gaston. xD Love the name! And yay, guppy babies!


----------



## Tress

Schmoo said:


> Gaston. xD Love the name! And yay, guppy babies!


No babies yet, which is good cause I didn't get time to make the breeder net. Mom keeps being like "why don't you just do it this way?" "Because I want to do it properly and not half assed like you want me to -_-"


----------



## Tress

Gaston was being a photobomber today while I was trying to take pictures of the mystery crypts lol.


----------



## Missik

"Mom what are you doing? I'm over here? Why are you moving away?"


----------



## Aqua Aurora

And of corse next time you want to take an in focus shot of him flaring he won't have anything to do with it.


----------



## Tress

Missik said:


> "Mom what are you doing? I'm over here? Why are you moving away?"


LOL. Exactly. "Mom pay attention to me! Mom mom mommomomomomomom mooooooooom"



Aqua Aurora said:


> And of course next time you want to take an in focus shot of him flaring he won't have anything to do with it.


Lol luckily he loves to flare for me, he can get all excited and do laps around his tank though. Mainly he just gets all up in the camera's face.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I seriously can't get over how beautiful Gaston is! You're so lucky to have a fish that seems to like the camera.


----------



## Tress

Yea, for as much as I hate my store they get in some pretty fish. I just wish they would take better care of them :/


----------



## Tress

I rescaped the Guppy tank and readded the water sprite along with the hygro is removed from the 5g. I also threw in the limno I've had sitting in a cup for a while. I'm hoping if they have their fry (which should to be about any day now) that they'll have enough cover if I don't get her cupped in time. Also a question ... what do the babies eat? just like crushed up flakes?


----------



## Axeria

Aww! congrats on getting babies soon! The tank looks really cosy aswell, I am sure they will have a great time in there


----------



## Tress

Momma guppy is getting so big @[email protected] Any day now... I'll have had them 28 days on the 10th.


----------



## LarixLyallii

Hey! I just wanted to say that I think your fish, tanks, and other pets are super adorable/amazing looking.  I've lurked for awhile, but wanna make sure to subscribe.


----------



## Tress

LarixLyallii said:


> Hey! I just wanted to say that I think your fish, tanks, and other pets are super adorable/amazing looking.  I've lurked for awhile, but wanna make sure to subscribe.


Haha well thanks  I may post some more pics of my kitties sometime soon. It's just hard choosing what pics to show because I take a bazillion!


----------



## Tress

*How I'd describe the personalities of my bettas*

*Zip *- An excited puppy and little brat. Super friendly and will do anything for food. Getting much bolder when it comes to flaring and aggression.

*Ruben* - The grump of the bunch, he hates change and isn't overly fond of attention - unless there is food involved. He is an impatient, bottomless pit when it's feeding time.

*Pascal *- The meek, mild and ever calm Pascal. He kinda just does his thing but always comes to greet you. There is a sense of intelligence in his eyes. He doesn't get all crazy for food or at the mirror like the others, and he looks at things, turning his head this way and that way. Curious.

*Gaston* - The dumb, pretty boy. Friendly and always ready and willing to show off. A great hunter of snails and mirrors. Lives up to his character name.

*Garth* - Faint of heart and quick to flee, Garth hasn't gotten used to me yet. You can tell he just wants to blend in and hide away. Quickly becoming a good bubblenester though.

*Xander* - Feisty and friendly, similar to Zip in his attitude. To early to get a clear picture of his personality, merely a snapshot.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Xander??? Did I miss a new addition?


----------



## Tress

LadyNightraven said:


> Xander??? Did I miss a new addition?


Hehe nope, I wanted to see if someone would catch that first  

This is Xander
























He's still a bit pale but I think he'll colour up nice and dark! He also looks like he might be butterfly.

I bet you're wondering how this happened >.> it started as innocently going to the pet store, but I should have known it wouldn't stay that way. They just got a new shipment of fish in. This guy caught my eye because he was being all wiggly and excited while the rest just kinda sat there. Had NO intention of getting him since I have enough on my hands as is.

I then chatted up an older lady who actually is quite knowledgable in fish (she has a 4" angel, neons, and ADFs in her 30g with a fluval canister filter AND she also has a betta, separately of course, in a heated small tank. PLUS SHE KNOWS THE NITROGEN CYCLE  ). She too was upset about the treatment and general lack of knowledge of pet stores, especially our local one. She gets most her stuff in the city or online. We swapped knowledge and advice and generally enjoyed an actual conversation with someone who actually cares about fish.

Then my mom came in and I showed her some of the new fish they got in. The lady wandered off to the cash during that time. While I was showing her this guy she asked me if I wanted him. Well with that thought suddenly implanted in my head, the fact that she had basically given the go ahead, and my good deeds done today (fixed the van's door latch and saved someone's garbage pail from the middle of the road) I decided what the heck. 

I went up to the cash, gabbing with the other lady till she left. While I was paying for him the employees were like "so what is with all the bettas? They keep dying or you just have a ton of bowls?" Mom kept butting in with her replies but I pointed out that have them in proper tanks and I have quite a few. Then the other one, who I had previously liked better than the others, said "When are you gonna get into REAL fish and tanks?".

Well EXCUSE ME for enjoying bettas -_- Sorry that I'm not interested in the rest of your crappy fish stock! They talked to me like a child yet they KNOW that I'm in my 20's. Mom was not helping the situation and I just wanted to tell her to shut up and let me voice my opinion. Gosh I am so tired of constantly getting put down or shut up for the convenience of others.

Anyways, Xander is already in the other 2g, I had to steal a fake plant from the guppy tank for him since I've slowly been tossing them out. Garth has been paying a lot of attention to his new neighbor and he's out of hiding, which is nice to see. Last I checked Xander was zooming around excitedly exploring his tank.


----------



## Greenapp1es

^LOL - now I can stop scanning through "New Posts" to see if I missed one of you introducing Xander


----------



## LadyNightraven

He's pretty! I really like his dark smoky grey coloration.

WTF at your LPS employees. How are bettas not real fish? Just because most people don't know or care to take care of them properly doesn't make them lesser fish somehow. Sure, they often act as "gateway" fish for some people, but that doesn't make them any less enjoyable if a person decides to stick with just bettas. Ugh. I guess there are rotten people no matter where you are. I'm glad you at least had the chance to talk with someone who was also enthusiastic and knowledgeable about fish.


----------



## Schmoo

Lovely new boy!  And yay for finding a fellow fish fanatic! But boo to the comment that one employee made. I hate that so many people treat bettas as decorations.


----------



## Tress

Xander is darkening up already and turns out he's NOT butterfly, he's a marble  He's just zooming around the tank. Garth has been over at the side watching his neighbor and it's made him a little more curious of me too. Maybe Xander is just what I needed to win over Garth finally.

But yea, there are so many things I wanted to say to that employee, like I would have to redo that scenario a dozen times to say it all. I hate that bettas are labelled as beginner fish, it seems they suffer the most because of it. As I learned today, most people don't even see them as real fish. Nothing more than that mental image of a betta in a bowl.

I'm sorry but my bettas are way prettier in their tanks than they would ever be in a vase or bowl.


----------



## Tress

*Xander*

Just wow... Xander has blown my mind already. He's so pretty and totally friendly and ate eagerly <3 His form is also quite nice, though his dorsal doesn't go as far forward as most DTs it's bigger than it looks. The name fits perfectly (thanks Missik <3) with his charming personality!

















030
















































Has decent spread and his fins are in good shape. So glad I got him on the day they came in  Nice and healthy <3


----------



## Nyri

Yay, another Xander! Very attractive fish, too! Congratulations on your new guy


----------



## Greenapp1es

Such a pretty boy. You always have gorgeous fish!


----------



## Tress

Nyri said:


> Yay, another Xander! Very attractive fish, too! Congratulations on your new guy


You have one named Xander? Thanks :3



Greenapp1es said:


> Such a pretty boy. You always have gorgeous fish!


Thanks! I'm forcing myself to be very picky, that way I don't have 20 bettas. It's hard, trust me. I feel so bad for them at the store, wishing I could just grab'em and run!


----------



## SplashyBetta

But why DON't you want 20 bettas? :lol:

Xander is gorgeous ahh <3


----------



## Tress

Got a few more pics before bed, he's really starting to shine. Can't wait to watch him change colours! I do worry though that he might get red wash bleeding into his lovely dark fins :<


----------



## Tress

SplashyBetta said:


> But why DON't you want 20 bettas? :lol:
> 
> Xander is gorgeous ahh <3


 I didn't say that I never want 20 bettas, just right now since I have to share the living space and the money ain't mine. Someday though... ;3


----------



## Axeria

Wow he is gorgeous! I love the name to  Is it from Buffy?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

The new boy is quite interesting, I look forward to seeing him color up/change more.

I've been fortunate enough that the only interaction with employes an bettas for me have been "Can I help you?" "No, just looking today." No stupid or insulting conversations.. Though when I bought Magnus and Alastor I asked to have them put in bags as I was putting them in an insulted tote to keep them from getting cold on the way home. The employee obliged but her and the cashier had the "????" look.

As for getting into "real fish and tanks" I have larger non betta tanks.. more work to water change and try to balance light and ferts for plants... Small tanks are easy as long as you are knowledgeable (also cost less for fert volume dosed in and to get enough plants to fill it). As for the fish..yeh sure they all come over and greet me and follow my fingers on the glass but I can't pet them (can with the bettas) and the fish do not seem to appreciate my company the same way bettas do. Also schools/shoals are less personable than individual fish (imo), its just a swimming blob, with (usually) no real individuality.


----------



## Tress

Exactly Aqua! Sadly this is a small town store so it's the "everybody knows everybody's business" kinda deal. 

I don't really have much interest in other fish yet, but I have thought about betta based community tanks. Maybe after I move far far away from this little town with rude, nosy people.

PS: No his name is not from Buffy, I've never watched it, it's just a name.


----------



## Axeria

Lol ok  Xander in Buffy is really handsome and charming. Worth a look  Its from the 90s but is a huge cult serie  I am currently on season 3, thats why I asked


----------



## Tress

I know of Buffy, I just haven't watched it


----------



## Schmoo

He's such a handsome fella! And I can tell he's personable just from the pictures! He reminds me of my Carth -- such a show off.  Carth officially made me a fan of DTs, and Xander has confirmed lol.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Is it from Frisky Dingo? Xander Cruse the weathy play boy who is also... Awesome X! Predisesor series to the very awesome Archer.
Both great series!!


----------



## Tress

I know! I used to hate DTs and felt bad for them having shorter bodies and more problems, but I've certainly fallen for them. Neither of my boys have any problem with moving or eating and zip around happily. I still wonder what Pascal's tail would have looked like.

Xander's name comes from.. nothing. Lol Missik suggested it to me while I was trying to name Gaston and I liked it and decided to keep it for later use!


----------



## Nyri

Tress said:


> You have one named Xander? Thanks :3


Yeah, he was the first betta i ever got. Now he's also my resident tail bitter... But probably still my favorite. I named him after the Xander in Buffy.


----------



## Tress

Nyri said:


> Yeah, he was the first betta i ever got. Now he's also my resident tail bitter... But probably still my favorite. I named him after the Xander in Buffy.


Oh yea that guy. I thought for some reason it was Xavier or something xD I'm horrible at remember names.


----------



## Nyri

lol I'm sure he doesn't care! I'm bad, too... and I haven't even named any of my new fish yet...


----------



## Tress

don't blame you there, you got quite a few all at once xD


----------



## Tress

*Time to move on*

As some of you may already know, I'm planning on moving. No solid plans have been finalized yet and its going to be a lot of "winging it" when it happens. I've had my doubts about it over the many months of planning, but I think I'm finally settled on the idea. I just really need to talk now and get the thoughts out of my head so I can really digest them. Prepare for my life story, I'll try and keep it from being a novel.

I've had a bit of a rough life, most of my childhood was spent hiding from bullies and crying day and night. I have always been a different and quite sensitive, so the bonds I made with people meant the world to me. I mean real friendship, the kind that you always hold close to your heart. But being the daughter of people considered "outsiders" in a close knit small town left me very alone. I had a single treasured friend that could see the world the way I did. Think of it like Bridge to Terabithia (book version). When she suddenly moved away I was left to face the world alone. 

I think it was around grade 5 or 6 when I first started considering suicide - not that I knew what it was called then. I just wanted to run off and die in the woods where I'd never be found, to just disappear. In the following years I learned what depression and suicide were thanks to the internet. Now, my mom did try talking with the staff about the endless torment I was dealing with, but some of the teachers and two of the principals were just as bad. I was told to stop being a tattletale more than once.

Then my dad walked away from us for one of his many girlfriends, cleaning out the bank and taking with it the stability of my home life. I didn't really care for him anyways, he was too busy running around and having his fun to spend time with me and mom. When mom didn't chase after him, pleading for him to return, he tried to get back the life that he used to have with us. That meant stealing from the house constantly and trying to lure me to come live with him. 

I went from getting good to high marks in most subjects to hardly coming to school and missing tons of assignments. I barely escaped having to spend another year that school. Then I was transitioning into high school and I found a little hope in a group of nerdy misfits. They gave me something to take my mind off of my home issues and a chance to try and be normal. But I misplaced my trust and was taken under the wing of someone who enjoyed manipulating and controlling the world around her. 

Turns out it was a defense mechanism for her, she was hurt underneath from years of never living up to her mother's high expectations. I saw through the cracks in her wall and it scared her. So she turned my world upside down and turned our group of friends against me - well, most of them. For a while I was alone again, but I found someone that was constantly over looked and found that bond I had so badly missed. While we built up an amazing friendship I failed to see the incoming threat. The other girl couldn't stand that I had moved on and was happy, so she butted in - ironically a mirror to what happened with my first friend.

Soon she had my friend just as enthralled as I had been when she had taken me under her wing. I tried to warn her, but my friend was soft-hearted and too trusting. Over time I watched her get raised up and then pushed off that mountain in favour of her siblings. That girl managed to make a whole household forget about my friend. Eventually she moved down south with relatives and is trying to start over. 

Somewhere along the way I realized I had lost my sense of self, I had become a chameleon to survive. I never talked about my feelings or the absolute pain I was going through mentally. My dad was busy making my life hell while my mom struggled to keep us in our home. She pushed me so hard to do well so I wouldn't have to "live like this" but her expectations only made me struggle more and when I didn't live up to them she would get angry at me. I'd cry while trying to tell her I was trying my hardest and she'd just tell me it wasn't good enough. 

After a while I just started giving up. I just wished I'd die in my sleep because I couldn't handle it anymore. The stress, depression, and anxiety were all becoming too much to handle. I started getting physically ill from it and then I'd miss more school. When I'd get back I'd have people asking me why I was away and I'd have tons of work to catch up on. Then I'd get scared to go and face it all. Then Mom would scream at me for missing so much school because I was ruining our lives. Yes, our lives. Not just mine. Suddenly my life was no longer mine. 

Eventually I just gave up and stopped going all together. I tried again the next year but people wouldn't stop asking me why I had dropped out and what had happened to me. I was constantly sick and I was struggling so hard to battle through it and keep going. But eventually they expelled me for too many days missed. Everyone started treating me like a failure, a lazy kid who didn't want to work hard enough. 

I just continued to withdraw inside my shell, turning to online games and faces behind computer screens. I found people like me who struggled with depression and anxiety. I started to rebuild a bit of structure while I just watched the world around me go by as I lost touch with reality. At least till I was forced to face far too many of my fears and get a job. It ended in predictable disaster and only heightened my social anxiety and fear of failure. I was constantly being set up to fail and then yelled at because I failed.

My sisters then started getting nasty with me and then turning around and trying to get me to make mom do stuff. They'd tell me I could talk to them about things but everytime I did they turned it around or twisted my words and used it against me. Then they got angry when I wouldn't play their little games and when mom quit listening to them and started harassing us and trying to force our hands. Thus the kitten-napping happened. 

There is a lot more too all of this, many little things that just built up over the years. Like my sister's (Kelly) constantly bullying and trying to force her options on everyone, my brother's hatred for our mother, my oldest sister's (Kerry) teaming up with Kelly, my mother's endless ranting and raving about things and blaming her/our problems on everyone but herself. If you're wondering, I've basically disowned myself from my father's side of the family because they are even worse. And I mean backstabbing, disgusting and revolting. My nicest Uncle on that side committed suicide a few months ago and my dad couldn't even be bothered with his funeral. 

Anyways, a few years ago a met someone online and have maintained a very close relationship with her over the years. I feel there is a real chance to have that bond with someone again, and to get a fresh start or at least some time to clear my head. So together were making plans and keep each other sane in the mean time. I wasn't sure I had the guts to go with someone I've never met, but after all this time I've come to trust her. It's worth the risk, because I feel that if I stay in my situation any longer I might not be around much longer.

The thought of this move has kept me going while things just crumble around me. It's hard to be patient when I just want to get going already but I just have to hold out a few more months. I can't wait to breath easy and start to enjoy the little things in life. To live again. In the words of one of my favorite songs:

_ The end is uncertain
And I've never been so afraid
But I don't need a telescope
To see that there's hope
And that makes me feel brave
_
Thank you for listening.​


----------



## DaytonBetta

I hope things get better for you and you find a happier place.


----------



## Tress

Thank you  I hope so too.


----------



## Nyri

I'm glad you've been able to get yourself through so far. I really hope it gets better for you! You've made it this far, so you can make a couple more months... although I'm sure they'll seem extremely long to you. 

As for the person you've never met (in person), to me it seems like someone you meet by chance in person would have just as much chance of turning out to be something other than expected as someone you meet online. You meet nice people who are actually jerks, abusive, really scary/horrible people once you get to know them a little better. They can lie to you as much as someone on the internet can, just maybe not about their basic physical description since they're actually in front of you.


----------



## Greenapp1es

I really hope things improve for you.

I know what it's like to be bullied in a small town where the entire town turns against you, I know what it's like to have the people you thought were your friends stab you in the back. I know what it's like to try your best and have it not be enough. I know what it's like to want to disappear. 

All of that takes it's toll. You have had to face some additional factors that I didn't - I at least had a relatively stable, supportive family. Money got tight, but it didn't turn inwards onto me.

Just know - and understand - that you are a very, very strong and incredible person to have come through everything you have and still be the person you are. Know that you are *RIGHT* to move on and put this behind you - to give yourself a new start so that you can take care of *YOU*. It might be a hard road. It probably will be. But - you've been down hard roads before, and at least this one you're taking on your own terms.

Best of luck.


----------



## Fenghuang

So, I have been to a low point once in my life, heck, multiple points, where it just seemed like there was no end in sight. Now? My life is still for the most part a total mess. I still don't really feel like I have it completely together. And stuff like anxiety and depression and past traumas will always be there. But things can _improve._

I met my current girlfriend on the internet at one of the worst times in my life. She is currently here next to me scrolling the website on her computer. So, obviously, I won't tell you there is anything wrong with what you're doing. Just be smart and protect yourself.

I cannot offer much more than this sorta ramble, but I do wish the best for you in the future. Don't forget, while it may not be much, you have a lot of people here who care too.


----------



## Tress

First off thank you all for your kind words and support. You guys talk me up a bit, as I've spent most of this time just waiting for change. I'm sure I'll be alright through the coming months and the hardest parts will be keeping it under wraps, and in the end, saying goodbye to the pets I'll have to leave behind as I will likely be taking my fish and tanks with me but leaving my furbabies behind. It's just too complicated to bring the others with me.

@Nyri

She's not the first person online I've met. I dated a guy online for like 3 years before HE came up to visit a few years ago. He's a really great, sweet guy. I also went on my first trip to the US thanks to him and I met some of his family. We were together for a few more years but things didn't work out. Were still close friends and he still means a lot to me as we both pulled each other out of a very dark place and clung to each other for support. 

As for my friend, I've had my doubts in the past but when I voiced them she's always been able to show me proof that is undeniable. Not saying I'm putting my blind trust in her, much as I've grown to trust and care about her, and I will be making a few people aware of everything that is going on while it's going on. I have a few friends in the US I can likely fall back on if things go south (no pun intended).

Anyways, some of you've already met her (online) as she's a member here now. I wont call her out, but I know she'll be reading this anyway.

@Green

I always feel a little guilty when I hear of someone having gone through a similar situation. I'm happy I'm not alone but I'd rather not see someone else have to deal with it. But what you gonna do, eh? 

Personally I don't feel like I'm still the person I was. I don't actually know who I was before. It's hard when you don't get to just be a kid. I was always told I was so mature thinking for my age, that I was "an old soul". I preferred the company of adults compared to people my age. I used to feel like I was smart but I've let the negative drain it away on me. I still feel like that girl crying in the corner, but I know that's not me anymore. I just want the chance to find myself for real and not have to bend myself to keep people happy and unaware.

It's a big risk, I know. But anything is better than being stuck in this continuous cycle. If just to someday be able to look back on all this and say that I didn't let my fear control me and I didn't let people stop me anymore. 

@Feng (who snuck in while I was typing this LOL) 

I'm not expecting to be miraculously better but I am hoping that once the weight is off my shoulders I can at least breathe easier and maybe even sleep at night. I've found a lot of people fearmonger about people online, which I don't blame them because I've seen some of the bad outcomes, but I've found I've become a good judge of character even online. Many years helping with an online club helped me pick up some good skills and my general wariness of everyone. But I find I'll feel drawn to certain people and most turned out to be dealing with similar situations. 

I used to have a real good clutch of friends and a decent support system of online friends, but my computer is a dinosaur and has been slowing down so badly - throw in dial up and it often leaves me frazzled. I lost contact with basically all of them, which coming here has helped me to cope with that. There are lots of great people here, like all of you, who offer support and I just feel bad cause I don't feel like I can make it up to you guys ;3;

<3 <3 Much love to all you guys <3 <3


----------



## LadyNightraven

Oh Tress... I wish I could reach through the computer screen and hug you right now. I want so much for things to improve for you, and I hope so much that this planned move to the States will be the boost you need to help you find yourself again.


----------



## Tress

Awr, thanks Lady. *hugs* I hope so too. But mainly I just hope it happens. It's exciting and scary at the same time, it's the biggest risk I've ever taken in my life. Maybe it will be a wake up call my family needs to realize how much they've all been hurting each other. Or maybe I'll have to crawl back with my tail between my legs. Worse comes to worse I could go live with relatives or friends here in Canada. 

What's life without a few calculated risks anyways? 

Also, the melt is on here. My gosh I've been so overheated feeling from it being between 0 and +10 now x.x didn't get much time to acclimate to it. Bye bye snow.


----------



## Tress

*Little Update*

Still no gupplings, should see them before the end of the week - Saturday marks a month and they were preggy when I got them. Did a bit of reading up on preggy guppy behavior and they are acting like they are going to give birth soon. I had been making a mesh breeders net, but the pantyhose I had bought had this horrible chemical smell and it wouldn't wash out. Scares me to think what would have happened had someone wore them .-.

I REALLY need a proper lid and light for the 20g long. I can't even steal the wood thingy from the 30g cause it's too long. Not having a light on the tank is literally driving me nuts. I can't get proper photos, my plants aren't doing that well, and the lamps are causing a lot of algae build up and killing the plants near them. But without the lamps they all don't get as much light.. urgh.

Gaston is doing well in the 5g. He's a great desk buddy. He is starting to marble out, its a gradual change though. Mainly it's darker scales on his belly, more black on his head, ventral and pec, and sprinkles of black/dark blue in his tail. Tried to get some pics of it but he was ...well...








:C being fussy. Nevertheless I did succeed in getting some.








Not much change on this side other than the tail.








Black streaks in the pec and the spots barely visible on his belly. Plus a few more spots on his side.








You can see the black on the ventral, just the one so far.
















You can really see the blue in the webbing, but what you can't see it the "sprinkles" in the clearer parts.

Meanwhile in the 2gs... Bubblenest wars.








Xander had 3 small ones at one point, but as you can see he focused his efforts on one massive one. I think it was a good 3-4" across.








Garth's nest after I accidentally messed it up a bit. He had it on the other side of the leaf looking much nicer >.<








He's still being super shy, but now with rare moments of coming up to the front to see me. No signs of marbling yet - not that I would be able to tell the difference >.< so much hiding! He makes water change time a game of hide and seek and I have no patience to sit and try to lure him into the cup, not that it would work with him since he waits for me to leave before coming up for food.

Xander on the other hand is much easier to work with.








Lots of personality and cute to boot.








He is the first DT I've seen with such a short dorsal. It's still a good size but not as forward as I'm used to seeing. Stupid water drop ruining the photo... No marbling so far either, at least nothing noticeable.
































But he gets bonus points for liking to flare. I'm not 100% sure but I think like Ruben he cannot fully flare his beard. I'll have to check it out later to be sure. His beard is clear with a few black spots, but rather short. Wish I could have gotten clearer photos but he is a little spazz when flaring.

EDIT: And Gaston just had the biggest poop ever .-. Dude, lay off the snails will ya?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

With Garth, just be patient and make him see you when he gets his food so you'll start associated you with it. If he doesn't come out ad eat before the pellets get to water logged and start to sink remove the food and try again later, he'll get hungry enough to come out.
I swear I saw a betta boy from the same spawn as Xander at my local petco today, he was marked as butterfly but his tail was darker at the tips. That boy was the only non sickly/lethargic looking betta there, he even had a tiny bubble nest in his cup!


----------



## Tress

Aqua Aurora said:


> With Garth, just be patient and make him see you when he gets his food so you'll start associated you with it. If he doesn't come out ad eat before the pellets get to water logged and start to sink remove the food and try again later, he'll get hungry enough to come out.
> I swear I saw a betta boy from the same spawn as Xander at my local petco today, he was marked as butterfly but his tail was darker at the tips. That boy was the only non sickly/lethargic looking betta there, he even had a tiny bubble nest in his cup!


I've been doing that, and what he does now is he darts up, grabs a pellet and flees back into his plants. He does glance up at the surface when he sees me, but as soon as I move near him he tends to hide again no matter how slow I go. He is getting better but the progress is glacial...


----------



## LarixLyallii

I know I haven't really interacted much here yet, but I want to let you know that I've been there as well - small-ish town, tormented by bullies since the second grade (where the behavior was instigated by a teacher, who then laughed along and encouraged my classmates to do it...she was part of a generation of teachers and adults in general that thought humiliation and the threat of extreme punishment were appropriate ways of "disciplining" students. It's a load of crap and a lot of teachers don't follow that logic anymore), with a father who didn't want to admit that his child had a "learning disability" also known as ADHD. HOWEVER, this isn't about me - just wanted to let you know that I know where you're coming from.


I'm sorry you had to deal with that - it absolutely SUCKS to not be able to instinctively trust the majority of grownups in your life. And that's pretty much what it comes down to when that stuff happens.  

Try to focus on what's good about yourself. It can be extremely difficult at times, especially when those around you act like a huge bag of dicks and put you down, but it can definitely act as a light at the end of the tunnel. 

Heck, I've only been here *cofflurkinginthisjournal* for a little bit and it's pretty clear to me that you're a very caring person, and you devote a lot of time and energy towards taking amazing care of your pets! And from what I've seen, you're very empathetic towards the way other people feel; a quality not very many people have. Although in my opinion, when it seems like everyone else is a butthole, it's pretty easy to start to try to see _why{/I] they're being buttholes.

Anyway, I feel like this is going to sound creepy, but I wouldn't feel right without saying that I wish you the very best of luck with your move, and that if you need any help at all, please let me know. I know that can sound like an empty promise, but if you're ever in the Western Wisconsin area and need a place to chill for awhile, or just a place to escape, Mr. Larix and I have an extra bed available. 

Also if you wanna commiserate sometime, I'm usually here. While I'm at work.  Cause I can do that at my job. 



Also, Garth and Xander are flippin' gorgeous as always! I adore the freckles on Xander's caudal fin - his coloring reminds me a little bit of a prom dress. But like one of the classy ones - not the overstructured ombre weirdness things. _


----------



## LadyNightraven

I always love seeing pictures of your beautiful boys. And, wow, those bubble nests! I miss my boys making bubble nests.


----------



## Tress

@Larix

That's really sweet of you ^^ I'm sorry you had to go through this kinda stuff as well, it's definitely not something I'd wish on anyone ('cept maybe the people that do it to others in the first place). I'm a bit of an emotional sponge, I soak up other peoples worries and issues which just adds to my problems >.< I think that's why I'm getting rather antisocial. Everyone has problems, I listen to their problems, I worry about them, I make them into my problems (if that makes sense). I always feel the need to help everybody >.< it does get annoying cause it's like an instinct....

@Lady

I know!  I'm so happy to see bubblenests again! Garth has a huge one, Xander is nestless atm.

I'm having a bit of problems in my 20g, I think it's due to my plants somewhat dying on me because I don't have a light for the tank, just room light. Either way I think it's caused some ammonia spike or something because suddenly Pascal and Ruben have a little bit of fin rot starting :I So I was fighting with mom about getting another clamp light. She was arguing that I already had one (No it's being used for the 5g), the bulbs are expensive (not really, that's just because she buys super cheap 24 packs of crap bulbs), and that they don't last that long (yet I have the same 3 I've been using since like.. November? one was a dud and burnt out in a few weeks though). She caved slightly and agreed to get the light and bulbs, but who knows when that will be....

Anyways, my 5g is doing well other than some diatomes in the sand that I need to figure out how to clean out without ripping everything out.








I still don't know what the bigger crypt is, I only got one possible answer but couldn't confirm because there weren't many photos.








They were actually half a foot tall but I had them floating for a long while so they ended up curly 








Really long leaves on them. Any idea?


----------



## andakin

I just thought I'd pop in and say hi my Ontarian buddy. It's been a long time since I last visited this forum.

I hope things work out if you end up leaving.

Your betta stock has changed quite a bit. I'm most happy to see that your planted tanks are doing well. You've certainly come a long way from when you first started.

As for the Crypt identification, I would guess Wendtii. Not sure if the Wendtii comes in different varieties such as, green, bronze. My Crypts started bright green and changed to brown/red after settling in.


----------



## Axeria

Wow! I love that tank! Its really fresh and real looking with so many plants


----------



## Tress

@Andakin
Hey! So glad you're bad I was starting to think you left us haha.

Thank you! I wouldn't have had most these plants if not for you  

It doesn't really look wendtii to me, I have the wendtii bronze next to it and the leaf shape isn't quite the same. The wendtii is more an arrow head while these stay skinny and long. And don't the green wendtii have the markings on them as well?

@Axeria

Thanks! Personally I want it even thicker, it's just super hard to do in a 5g.


----------



## Tress

So Gaston's marbling is progressing, I missed how much is was spreading up his side in the last photos of him, but it was much more noticeable today.
























You can see how much black is on his head now, and his brains(?)








You can see a bit of new black between the dots under his dorsal.

Honestly I'm not upset that he's changing, I knew he was a marble when getting him. Yes he is beautiful right now, but marbles are so fascinating! I'm so curious about what he'll end up looking like  

Now to our weather story...
On this Friday the 13th we are due for up to 20cm of snow, ice pellets, and possibly freezing rain. Suppose to last all weekend. Time to hibernate again.


----------



## Axeria

Aww! I love his lipstick ^_^


----------



## LarixLyallii

I feel like a slowpoke some times on here, but I know what you mean when you say you feel like an emotional sponge - there are certain people who I've learned I just can't be around because I absorb their constant negativity/anxiety. Now, that's not to say that if someone is anxious I don't want to help, but when it's venomous, that's not healthy for anyone. 


Gaston looks _amazing._ The black scales on his face and his black eyes makes him look like he's got sunglasses on, in my opinion.  He actually kind of reminds me of the twins from The Matrix sequels.


----------



## Schmoo

*hugs* I'm always here if you want to listen. I don't post as much around here anymore, but I still lurk. :3 I could also give you my e-mail. <3 Just an option. I know we are far from close or anything, but still.


----------



## Tress

Schmoo said:


> *hugs* I'm always here if you want to listen. I don't post as much around here anymore, but I still lurk. :3 I could also give you my e-mail. <3 Just an option. I know we are far from close or anything, but still.


Thanks  *pulls out of shadows* stop lurrrking *hugs*


----------



## Tress

Grr! Someone needs to invent the a betta muzzle already!!!!
Gaston has taken some small bites out of his tail and dorsal. :<
*preps salt bath*


----------



## artemis35

Sorry to hear about Gaston's newest hobby 
With any luck, maybe it is an isolated incident. 


I know that it is very frustrating, but 


> Grr! Someone needs to invent the a betta muzzle already!!!!


really made me laugh!
:rofl:

Makes me extremely grateful to have only kings and females...


----------



## BettaStarter24

Tress said:


> Grr! Someone needs to invent the a betta muzzle already!!!


I have a friend who would need one or two of those. and I could use one for Dean. When you get them invented I'd take a few ;-)


----------



## Tress

I think he got bored because I wasn't keeping up with his flaring exercise and he's run out of bladder snails to eat xD he may have ate them all... Still leaving my ramshorns alone ironically. I think their shells are too hard to crack. Bladder snails have very soft shells.

His marbling is progressing daily now. That spattering of "black" is spreading and more obviously royal blue now. He's gaining more speckles down his sides and tail. Little bit at a time but it's definitely moving faster!


----------



## Greenapp1es

Tress said:


> Grr! Someone needs to invent the a betta muzzle already!!!!
> Gaston has taken some small bites out of his tail and dorsal. :<
> *preps salt bath*


Yeah - I feel your pain there. Enceladus has started nibbling his tail too - and what makes it even worse with *him* is he's also pretty much started refusing any food. Every once in a while I can get him to take maybe 1 pellet. But usually I offer two, and usually two come out.

He'll eat bloodworms quite happily. But even after 2 weeks with offering nothing with but pellets he's been refusing anything else. He's starting to get emaciated - so I guess bloodworms is going to be what its going to be until he gets a healthy weight again. But it seems he's decided he wants fresh meat....and if he can't get it he'll take matters to his own fins.


----------



## Tress

Oh dear D: bad boy! Eat you silly thing!

I've recently Upped Garth's intake as he's quite a bit bigger than my other guys and seems to need more food. He's a little more willing to wait at/near the surface for food, but still is a lot of gulp and running. Really need to get the 15g cleaned out and ready to divide...


----------



## Greenapp1es

Yeah, Callisto used to bite HORRIBLY, but that came to a full-stop once I upped his food intake. Piggy boy gets 4-5 pellets 2x per day. Down from 5-6 after he gave me a huge freak out right before a giant poo (I seriously thought the boy had dropsy for a little bit) - but either way up from the 2-3 1x a day and bloodworm treats I was giving him when I first got him home.


----------



## Tress

Urgh... I'm getting sick... I hate this slow decent into being sick, knowing you can't really stop it and just dreading the thought of being sick for a while.

*Lays on floor*


----------



## Greenapp1es

:-(

Feel better soon.


----------



## Tress

I'll have to bug for chicken soup and dumplings tomorrow, I swear the stuff is the best medicine lol. Gentle on the tummy, good for a congested chest, and NUMMY NUMMY~


----------



## Fenghuang

I read "I'll have bugs in the chicken soup and dumplings tomorrow." :shock: Could not be more confused.

I hope you feel better.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Fenghuang said:


> I read "I'll have bugs in the chicken soup and dumplings tomorrow." :shock: Could not be more confused.
> 
> I hope you feel better.


Hey - maybe the extra crunchy bits of protein help to give the body that *extra* boost to recover quickly. 

But yeah - I probably would have been confused too - LOL.


----------



## Tress

Fenghuang said:


> I read "I'll have bugs in the chicken soup and dumplings tomorrow." :shock: Could not be more confused.
> 
> I hope you feel better.


... funny story about that. Once we did end up with bugs in it. Apparently, despite keeping the flour in a sealed bag, bugs got into it ;-; Took a long time to be able to eat dumplings again after that.


----------



## Tress

So I've been dealing with water quality issues in my 20g. Pascal and Ruben were having touches of fin rot and none of the 3 bettas in it were acting their usual selves. Even upping water changes and aggressive siphoning were helping. Last night I was fed up with it, and my plants suffering from not enough light, and ripped apart the tank. Plants have been trimmed and cleaned up, glass scraped of its water spots and the DEAD BLADDER SNAILS SIPHONED OUT OF THE GRAVEL. URGH. Stupid snails died and were polluting the water -_- No wonder my bettas were unhappy.

But spurred on by this, with some encouragement from Missik, I also attacked my 15g. I removed all the plants and the filter. FREAKING RAMHORNS INFECTED THE SPONGE MEDIA. -_- Not even gonna try to salvage it. The biomax seems alright, I'll check it again. For now I've set up both filters for the 20g to help move the heat around better (though the AquaClear from the 15g wont be running till I get more sponges).

I may also be moving the 15g's lid and light over to the 20g for a while till I can finally convince mom to let me get another clamp light for it. But as soon as I either get more sand or it gets warm enough to rinse the old sand, I'll set up the 15g as a divided tank - currently considering Zip for one side (with the _possibly_ fin catching driftwood).

Lots of ifs, ands, and buts at the moment, but that's the rough plans...


----------



## Tress

So here are the photos I've been meaning to add to my posts but have been too lazy to lol. First up is Gaston and his recent nibbling.

























And then the recently 20g change. All bettas are now released. Will be finishing scaping later cause right now I am ready to pass out. I will be filling the back of it with the hygro and once I get a sponge to stick on the intake I'll start the filter up again.


----------



## LarixLyallii

Your 20 gallon looks awesome! I do have to say I've loved the look of all of your planted tanks so far. 

I'm sorry you're getting sick - tis the season, I guess?  Although chicken and dumpling soup sounds delicious.


----------



## Axeria

I really love the 20G , I wish I had room for a big tank like that


----------



## LadyNightraven

Feel better soon! Chicken and dumplings are delicious. Peppermint tea is my go-to remedy when I'm sick. Easy on the stomach and soothing on a sore throat.

Sorry to hear Gaston has picked up tail biting. I hope it was a one-time thing.

I bet the boys in the 20g are happy with their newly cleaned up tank. I'm glad you figured out what was causing the issues. Snails can be nasty little things when they're the kind you're not intentionally adding to your setup.


----------



## Tress

Well the congestion has mostly cleared up but my uterus has decided to hate me and I've been doubled over in pain on and off for hours. Really wishing I was a man right now .-. Sorry if that's TMI.

Gaston fins are still looking a little off so I guess his tank is next for a deep clean. I'm really starting to hate snails now. I might do a bit of seek and destroy, or maybe just set up a veggie for them and remove them later.

They are definitely happier, fins spread and colourful despite missing a good about of their plant mass. But I'm planning on cleaning up and adding some of the plants from the 15g so I think they'll be quite happy. Keeping an eye on grouchy Ruben as in the past change has triggered his tail biting.

I'm thinking about switching Pascal and Garth so I can do daily water changes and salt to get Pascal's fins looking better. Also hoping to get things up and running in the tank soon. I had hoped to go to town today but I've felt horrible, and since I was up all last night, slept till after 3pm. Hopefully tomorrow, and hopefully we'll have money in.


----------



## Tress

Speaking of Ruben, I was looking at old pics of him before he ripped his tail off. He was a 2-ray crowntail  I never really looked that close as I thought he was just a weird CTxHM cross, but now I wonder if he was a CTxVT cross?

























Gosh I miss those fins ;-;

Also looking back at pictures of Pascal he has been nibbling his fins still. Lol really obvious to me now, ah well.


----------



## Tress

The cold snap here brought back that congestion ten fold. When I lay down it gets worse but I want to sleep ;-; but I can't sleep cause all I do is cough. *whines*

I also managed to make it in and out of the pet store without a betta. Felt real bad for the gorgeous royal blue DT I saw the same day as Xander as it now is in horrible shape. Told them again that the water needed changes, different ladies though, and they were just like "we didn't get around to it". I know its a losing battle, but I'm forever optimistically hopeful.

6 is my limit. 6 is my limit. 6 is my limit...


----------



## Greenapp1es

Do you have enough pillows to prop you up so you're not laying flat? Lying at an incline should help ease the coughing a little bit. 

Otherwise - maybe take a hot shower before lying down? Or treat yourself to a big mug of (herbal, or at least decaffinated) tea? The steam might help break up the congestion a little bit too.

Either way - feel better soon. *Offers hugs*


----------



## Schmoo

"We didn't get around to it." Wow. Just...wow. I'm speechless.

Whenever I get super congested I take a lot of hot showers/baths. :3 Also! Peppermint/mint/eucalyptus really helps break up congestion (smelling them, that is). That's probably not an option for you, but... >_> Also, sniff horseradish if you have it. xD Laying a hot rag across your face can help, too (breaks up the yuck inside).

I've got a million remedies for congestion lol.


----------



## Tress

Had a shower and chamomile tea last night, not sure if it helped much. I'll try the pillow next time, cats were grumpy with me for moving around and coughing, I didn't dare steal their pillows 

She was sincere about it, I know they are busy when it's just two of them there and the company (its a chain store) has stocking shelves priority over animal care.


----------



## Tress

*Update: The Marbles*

So half (3) of my bettas are marbles. So far they are all changing at different rates.

Gaston is changing DAILY. Little bit of black/blue here and there. He is still nibbling his tail a little I think, but it's looking alright now. The white in his tail and dorsal is changing and the black/blue is appearing in his anal now.









































Garth is also starting to change, though I'm not sure how much as I don't know what is from relaxing and what is marbling. He is finally calming down and allowed me to cup him for his water change yesterday without the usual frantic hiding under everything. I think it helped that I used the .5g. So I decided to get some pictures. He was less than enthused about that. I also realized something when flaring him to Gaston... Garth is HUGE. Like seriously big and thick. With a really short beard... Lols.
























His beard is down here... honestly it is. Its short and clear.
























You can see the black coming in on his ventrals and back edge of the anal fin. His tail is looking darker and has the spots in it like Xander. Looks like it may be spreading into his dorsal and anal as well.








He looks oddly blue in this pic, there is a bit of a grey-green-blue sheen to him but it really showed up here. He has a really small eye compared to the rest of his body.
Next two pics came out really dark, tried by best to fix them up.
















Gaston: (].n.[)
Garth: :c *beard envy*

Xander is also changing a bit, most noteably his dorsal now has a "feathery" look in the clear/white part and it looks so pretty . He is a total opposite to Garth when it comes to pictures. I can't get him to hold still when shown a mirror and he always moves just as I take a picture! Lol! He's so much fun though! (Excuse the dirty cup lol, none of those white marks or smudges are on him lol).


----------



## Greenapp1es

I love marbles! It's so much fun to watch how they change. Your boys are gorgeous as always.


----------



## Tress

They are! I'm excited to watch them change. Especially Gaston as I am so curious as to whether he'll be completely royal blue or if he'll keep some white or be piebald. I'm just hoping that Xander doesn't go red wash. Red wash just completely kills my love of black orchid/similar colours. I love my Black/blues. As for Garth, I'm hoping his copper will really start to shine, he's rather dull for one. There is a bit of a purple sheen to him when the light hits him right, but nothing like most coppers I see.


----------



## Axeria

Oh my god! Xander is gorgeous! He is my favorite of your fishies ^_^ lol


----------



## LadyNightraven

I love that picture of Garth where his reflection is above him. I'm going to be watching Gaston's marbling transformation with great interest. Marbles are so fascinating!


----------



## Tress

I'm trying to take pictures whenever I notice something new that is significant enough to share with Gaston's Marbling. Should I make a post for his progression?


----------



## Axeria

I would love to se a progression post ^_^


----------



## LadyNightraven

That would be great! I'd love to see a progression post, too.


----------



## Tress

I think I'll put it on it's own thread and I'll link to it when it's done


----------



## Tress

Here's Gaston's thread! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=5902250

I may need to make one for Garth soon haha. He's getting to be a snot and only comes out for food. Gave me a big blurry flare while taking pics of him, I'll post them up in a bit!


----------



## Tress

*Update: Garth*

As I mentioned, Garth has been less shy and more willing to come out of hiding. It's hard to tell how much he has marbled as good pictures of him are few and far between. He really is a big, lovely boy.
































Yes, that is a beard drop there  it's not as small as I thought!
















RAWR! This is what happens when he's had enough of me.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Aww - it's too bad your camera didn't focus better on the flaring pictures. Why must our cameras always fail us at the least opportune times?!


----------



## Tress

Greenapp1es said:


> Aww - it's too bad your camera didn't focus better on the flaring pictures. Why must our cameras always fail us at the least opportune times?!


ikr?


----------



## Tress

*General Update!*

So I figured it was time for an update. Lets make it a little fancier.

*20g Long*: *Garth, Zip, Ruben*
I _finally_ got a clamp light today for this tank, hopefully my plants will start thriving. May have to find a better way to secure it as it's on the top of my mirror which is a good 2ft above the tank. It's a work in progress...

On Sunday I removed Pascal to treat his fin damage from what must be biting. In his place I finally moved Garth in. Wow, totally different fish! He was so aggressive and active now that he's got room to swim and Zip to flare at. He looks so different under various lights, so shiny and pretty @[email protected] Prepare for picture spam!
























































































I apologize for the glares but I wanted to show what he looks like in morning light.
































He really likes his pot, sometimes he'll go from flaring to diving into his pot for a break. He also likes to wiggle and sleep under this plants.








Wish this wasn't so blurry!
















Wiggle, wiggle wiggle! What a show off! Such a hilarious size difference between these two, but Zip will stand his ground against this giant!

Zip is still the hardest fish to photograph. I'm also _slightly_ questioning his gender still because I thought I saw ovaries. But Zip is approximately 6 months old now, even _if_ he had been stunted I would suspect he would have been eggy by now if he was truly a she.
























Morning light makes for some colour rich pictures - but also bad glares.








Grr, scary camera strap x3








This is the kind of picture I often get with Zip -_-








And this is about as clear as most flare/fins out pictures I can get. Look how tiny he is xD

Ruben has, as far as I can tell, finally stopped biting and is letting things grow. He still looks like a funky plakat, and his body is so long looking now that he doesn't have huge fins. 
























He also has HUGE pecs. I think they are adorable and paddley xD








Ruben looking exceptionally _long_ and narrow bodied in the morning light.

*5g: Gaston*
Gaston has been biting his fins like crazy and my big guess at why is either the weight of them was getting too much or he is bored and taking out his aggression on his tail since he ate most the snails. Or both. So once I see some healing starting on his newest damage I may switch him with Zip. I figure having Flare buddies will be good for him.

















































*2g Tanks: Xander and Pascal*

No pictures of Xander, he's still rather pale for some unknown reason. I've started doing daily 50% on his tank. No pictures of Pascal either, mainly cause I'm lazy. Actually I don't have any new pictures of him since he was still in the 5g. He his getting an in tank salt treatment with 50% daily water changes as well.

*10g Guppy Tank*

It has been a frustrating wait for my guppy gals to have their gupplings... and still no babies! All I can figure is that the girls aborted their babies and waited a few weeks till they were comfy enough to get preggy again. So more waiting. I had tried making a DIY breeding net but gave up as I didn't have the right things. Instead, thanks to Missik's suggestion, I sewed a fine mesh to crafting mesh. What a pain in the butt that was. And then it was too tall cause I forgot to measure/didn't want to cut it. I ended up clipping the edges where the lid was pushing it down. 
















Don't worry, the girls are just there till they have their babies. Here are some pics of the girls, mainly "Momma gup", from last week. She's gotten even bigger x.x


----------



## Fenghuang

Looking good. I love how you set up all your tanks, Tress.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Garth's darker face markings remind me of a mustache and muttonchop.


----------



## andakin

Nice update. Your Zip looks like a female to me.

It's neat how you separated your guppy tank (presumably to separate babies). It looks well planted right now. But if you add a few more plants, the babies will have plenty of hiding room without the need for separation. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tress

andakin said:


> Nice update. Your Zip looks like a female to me.
> 
> It's neat how you separated your guppy tank (presumably to separate babies). It looks well planted right now. But if you add a few more plants, the babies will have plenty of hiding room without the need for separation. Just my opinion.


Still no clear signs of ovaries or egginess despite being around males after 6 months though. Plus the long ventrals and big eye are more masculine traits. I kept trying to get a clear picture with the light behind but it's impossible with Zip. Lol if only he was see through.

If I had a few more plants I would add them, but that's basically all of the plants left over from the dismantled 15g. I lost a lot thanks to my mom's stubbornness about getting a clamp light for the 20g. I'm just waiting for things to grow enough to trim.


----------



## Tress

*Update: The 20g is getting mossy*

I finally tied my java moss onto the crafting mesh dividers. Instantly the tank looks a LOT better.

























I'll probably change how the moss is tied to the blue divider, I wasn't sure how best to do it and make it on both sides. I also stuffed the tube with moss.








I really like how it looks on this side. Wish I had more plants in general though.

More updates to come, keep an eye out.


----------



## Tress

*Update: The undecided is decided*

Zip was a little lady after all. I figure she is quite stunted, she hasn't really grown as much as I was hoping. I tried for months to see ovaries, and even though she was in a divided tank with males, she never became eggy. Excuse the stripes, she was moved into the 5g to try and get Gaston to stop biting. Actually she seems to have preferred the company of the others, so we'll see how she does on her own. 

















Zip has this odd light colouration at the base of her ventrals. Its been growing more noticeable, but its still rather minute.








Still no idea what tail type she would be. Extra rays in her tail, so not VT.
















This is full spread. The nip she had in her anal fin healed perfectly.
















She's also getting red in her pecs. You can see the extra branching in her tail.


----------



## Tress

I been a bad girl...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tress said:


> I been a bad girl...


 is there... _another_?


----------



## Nyri

Aqua Aurora said:


> is there... _another_?


Ooh, I hope so! Very curious


----------



## Fenghuang

Me too. The suspense is terrible.


----------



## Tress

Aqua Aurora said:


> is there... _another_?


There is indeed. Bit of a story to it before then. 

While I was in the city today I was checking out the pet stores (only ended up checking out two, a petvalu and petsmart). I had planned to play the betta newbie just to see what they say, but in Petvalu they completely ignored me and after like 20-30mins I just walked out. First though I got pictures of their betta section. It's just as bad for betta care as my local Petvalu but they have even LESS food and supplies.








Two of the bettas were on the side parts where they weren't at all visible. One of the bettas as you can see only had an inch of water left. There was algae building up in the cups... just like my local Petvalu. 

They also had one of these stupid Zooquarium, along with .5 kits, betta "barracks", double planters and the betta falls.
















Oddly though, I noticed they had a tetra waterfall globe set up and upon looking in I noticed this lovely boy, who surprisingly looks well cared for with a clean tank. No heater though. 
















The store wasn't horribly cold though. He was active and alert, flaring and being a goof. Too bad they didn't apply that same level of care to the ones for sale...

Anyways, after that disappointing store, I convinced mom to drive across town to the Petsmart. I haven't been there since I got my first betta and my gosh has it changed. The fish section was lovely  really need display set up (though that might be how it is for everyone now lol). The had a large waterfall 4 tank set up for plants and snails (in together lol). 

While I was checking that out I overheard a couple talking to an employee that was fishing out some fish for them - two goldfish to be exact (fancies I think). Disturbingly I heard the girlfriend (well into her 20s ... and taller than me ;3 asking if "that fish" (an albino tiger Oscar?) would eat them. The employee said yes and handed the goldfish to the boyfriend. "Great we can get one to get rid of the stupid goldfish" She obvious didn't want them, the boyfriend seemed kinda meek and didn't say anything. Then she asked if they'd get big since it looked too small to eat them. 

I turned around and jumped into the conversation, showing with my hands how big they can easily get and that Oscars need at least 75gs. She was like "well we have a 50g". I then told her that "a friend" (actually someone on this forum) had rescued one and was showing pictures of it in a 75g and it made the tank look like a 40g cause it was so big. At that point she finally backed down from the idea and honestly the employee looked relieved when they left and asked me if I needed help.

At this point though I discovered their betta display...








A lot of the fish were unhealthy and I even found a very dead one. I pulled it off the shelf and set it aside to give to an employee. They had way too many bettas :/ as you can see. Most were very plain but I did find a few cuties.








I adored this little guy, he was the first I laid eyes on and was looking for attention. 








Behind him I noticed this pretty dragonscale rosetail with diamond eye. Poor baby.








This marble boy probably would be very interesting looking all coloured up.

By this time an employee who had apparently come in early before her shift wandered over to me. I got to talking after giving her the dead one. According to her a LOT of the bettas had been there for at least a month, especially the common reds and blues (which made up 80% of them). We chatted more and she was quite friendly and knew a little more than most petstore people I've met. She then picked up and admired this boy - I was not as impressed.
















You're not seeing things, his scales were EXTREMELY messed up. He was also really short bodied. Obviously badly bred. I voiced it to her and she just kinda shrugged and said it made him look cool - but that most of them they got here weren't very good quality. She then laughed and said she could breed better fish than most the stock they get in. 

After that I showed her pictures of my boys and my tanks and she was really impressed and couldn't believe I got them from the store in my town (that's how bad my town is xD). Then I was talking to her about tailbiting and she didn't get it at first, asking me what was biting him. She was so surprised that "they have personalities"! 

She tried to get me to buy some ick med that she said had worked really well on her fish, especially when she took in a bunch of sick goldfish they got in a shipment. Honestly it just looked like normal ick stuff.. maybe with meth blue. I mentioned meth blue and she was just like "This is better!" 

Before I could start banging my head on the nearest wall she realized she had to start her shift and took off for a few minutes. Meanwhile me and mom wandered back to the bettas and I was kinda depressed at the state of most of them. Overall I did notice the cups were cleaner than other stores.

I happened to glance over and I noticed something that got me really excited. Our petsmart apparently does carry those Grreat Choice 2.5g with the glass lids . Mom was even impressed at the price of them (only $15) so she said I could get one as an early Easter present. Before I realized what I was saying I asked for "a betta to go with it". Oops. 

But without further babbling, I'd like you to meet...

*Sven!








*The dragonscale with diamond eye. I felt that the 2.5g was the perfect size for him to say in during his progression into blindness.








He flips between blue and minty green.









I got quite ambitious and made him a little planted tank. I even had to do a 75% water change on the 20g just to make it move over enough to up the tank in length wise. But in doing so I aggrivated my already sick state and briefly felt so feverish I nearly (and kinda did) throw up. I'm feeling a little better now but I had to move him into the tank before I could add the heater. 

He doesn't seem to care, he is extremely active and friendly, eating and showing that he will come up for food and can still see enough to eat. He's a really adorable, charming boy. I hope to make him a DIY sponge filter, I already have a feeding ring made and floating (need to attach it to the side. I'll take some pics once its all set up.

The plan for now is to split the 20g in 4 tonight and move Zip back in (she hates the 5g, she prefers the company of others apparently). Then I will move Xander into the 5g, give pascal a water change and switch heaters, and use that heater for the 2.5g. It's only a 10w but it's held the 2g QT fairly well (unless it was unspeakably cold, but that's not it's fault).

Hopefully sometime this week I will clean, set up, and divide the 15g. I may have to do mostly silk plants in there. It all depends how badly I feel tomorrow, I might end up taking a trip to the hospital as I've been like this for almost 2 weeks and I'm just feeling worse not better.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Beautiful boy!

And hope you feel better soon. :-( Be sure to go in if you need to - lingering illness is nothing to mess with.


----------



## Tress

Greenapp1es said:


> Beautiful boy!
> 
> And hope you feel better soon. :-( Be sure to go in if you need to - lingering illness is nothing to mess with.


I probably will, my throat is feeling really weird on top of it now.

-tries to make self go work on tanks-


----------



## Nyri

Petty boy! I wasn't able to read all of that because I've been trying to fight off a migraine all day, bit I'll be back.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I try to stay far, far away from the betta and goldfish sections in any of the fish stores I visit. They seem to attract a special kind of stupid. 

When these fish undoubtedly get pumped out by the equivalent of aquatic puppy mills, it's easy to see why fish like the male with the bad scaling are produced. 

Good luck with Sven. At least he doesn't have to sit there mouldering away on the shelf any longer.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Congrats on your lovely Sven! I'm glad he'll have a good home with you. I hope you feel better soon. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Tress

LittleBettaFish said:


> I try to stay far, far away from the betta and goldfish sections in any of the fish stores I visit. They seem to attract a special kind of stupid.
> 
> When these fish undoubtedly get pumped out by the equivalent of aquatic puppy mills, it's easy to see why fish like the male with the bad scaling are produced.
> 
> Good luck with Sven. At least he doesn't have to sit there mouldering away on the shelf any longer.


Yea, I can't help it though when I'm looking for fish stuff though. 

After seeing GBD on a lot of copper/red DTs I realized just how "puppy mill" quality most of the bettas coming into these lower end stores are. Oddly, my town's tiny chain store gets in a much wider variety of bettas (marbles, coppers, dragons, butterflys) compared to the one in the city. I don't even know how that is possible. It's sad at the same time because 98% of the people who even buy the bettas there are the type to shove it in a bowl...

I'm glad I chose him, even though he was rather quiet at the store he's settling in amazing and is comfortable enough to flare. Very active and looks quite healthy. 

And thank you everyone <3 you horrible enablers xD

I really need to take a picture of my 20 long and 2.5g next to each other, it is hilarious. Mini tank and giant tank.


----------



## Elleth

Oh he does look like Finrod! Or Finrod looks like him? XD You can't tell in my pictures, but Finrod even has the blue streaks in his fins. They could be twins, just about! Lol I think it's funny how close together in time we got them, for them to look so similar.


----------



## Tress

*Update: Sven*

Sven is in his tank and all settled in!








I will probably add some more plants, but he is quite happy with what he has so maybe I'll just leave it.
















He knows I'm the foodbringer and comes to his feeding ring. Took him a few seconds to learn that it's easier to be completely under it. So far he only has a little trouble aiming once he notices the pellets.








































One of my favourite pictures so far
















He and Garth enjoy their flare sessions.


----------



## Missik

His beard goes so far forward. lol


----------



## Greenapp1es

Missik said:


> His beard goes so far forward. lol


LOL - it almost looks like it's hinged!

What a cutie.


----------



## andakin

Great addition! Dragons are my favorite type.


----------



## Tress

I really need to get this addiction under control, came home with another betta today. He's quite different from what I normally like, and I may rehome him with someone, for now though he has a home with me.

































*sighs and sets up the 2g that was just taken down*


----------



## Fenghuang

*Fangirls* What a gorgeous spadetail/veiltail!


----------



## andakin

Wow. I have never seen one of these in person. I'm glad you're able to find better quality fish.


----------



## Tress

It's really strange that I find such nice ones at this store. When I went to a major city up here they had next to no variety. Only thing different I saw was a DT female (who was on her way out...). At the store today I saw some dragons and a yellow HM, plus this guy and his similar brothers. They had similar tails, most were more rounded and weren't as nice looking.

Also, I made a new friend. She does have a betta in one of those .5g Marina kits but I kinda suggested that it was rather small. She also keeps ADFs, but just lost two because they jumped out, so she moved the last to a bigger tank. I also quickly explained breeding bettas because she had come in there thinking of getting a female for her male. *phew* .-. She seems really nice, I'm hoping I don't drive her nuts xD


----------



## Aqua Aurora

"I don't need any more fish, I don't need any more fish... OOO he's perdy!"*suddenly at home with a new fish*"... [censor] I didn't need another fish.." >.<
Its best to just stay out of the store (or fish section at least).
Pretty vt though, the ones I see are always clamped and I hate the look of clamped fins so I never liked vts (never see them with open fins in person.. just on here and AB)


----------



## MikeG14

Great lookin' fish Tress, good luck with him!


----------



## Tress

Yea, I'll just stay out of the store entirely. Thanks everyone ^^


----------



## DaytonBetta

Nice job on the tank for Sven, it looks really good. 

That new fish is really interesting. I love his tail!


----------



## Tress

*Update: Ruben, Gaston, Garth, and Ace*

*Ruben:*








His tail is growing back nicely, no sign of web reduction so he might grow out mostly solid. I've also noticed his lumpy topline has filled in nicely.








This is the first time I've got to see behind his gill cover on his bad side. Looks so weird with his beard stuck there.








Such a narrow bodied guy, you wouldn't think that he is the biggest piggy. 6+ pellets (12+ because my pellets are tiny .5mm) don't even make a difference in his tummy lol. He'd even eat me if he had the chance...








He bites hard enough that it pinches lol.

*Gaston:*
Someone has been busy finbiting and marbling. He's made a mess of his fins - even managed to chew is ventrals! I think he just got tired of the massive drag from his fins, he doesn't swim well to begin with.








































Le Gasp D:








































I made some new tubes and got him to try it out. 

*Garth:*
Garth has also been marbling a lot. I've taken lots of pictures over the time he's been enjoying the 20g. The black/grey in his tail is pushing the white in his tail and dorsal out, his anal has a smattering of black but more noticably... red. So he's getting red wash in there too - which I'm not so excited about.
































I love his white chin, it's so cute.
























































I think the red might be spreading into his tail as well.








He adores his moss tube <3








He still can be shy at times but he's gotten much bolder and friendlier.

*Ace:*








Figured I throw in this picture from yesterday's photoshoot. Since then he's been quite busy...
















Lol busy little beaver he was last night. He's been guarding it all day and doesn't want to come out of the plants.


----------



## Nyri

You always manage to get the nicest pictures! Garth is looking good in spite of the red wash.


----------



## Axeria

Awww! Lovely fishies ^_^ I really like Ace's tail


----------



## Greenapp1es

I love the name Ace for that boy BTW. Particularly with his spade tail. Every time I see that I smile and giggle inside...for....reasons.


----------



## Schmoo

I LOVE Sven's fins, oh my gosh! <3


----------



## Tress

Sorry I haven't been too active. I'm feeling rather emotionally drained atm. I wont go into detail but a lot of it is because I have three sick bettas, a possible fourth. It's just a lot on top of the stress pile I'm already dealing with.

Xander has been pale for about two weeks, no obvious signs of illness and I tried a bunch of things to destress him with no luck. Now tonight he is acting like he has swim bladder problems on top of it. Made a post in the illness thread to hopefully get some insight.

Gaston was being floaty on and off for the last while, actually he has had some problems with it since I got him but I think it is due to his short body as his swim bladder is visible under certain light and it looks a little squished up. Today though he has really been struggling with it so I moved him into a floating .5g with epsom salt to hopefully help ease him. He is rather stressed out and panics when he can't keep himself upright. He also suddenly has a hole in his dorsal, so no obvious reason. I don't think he has rot, it would be red on white/clear fins would it not? He has nothing like that.

Pascal has massively been tailbiting, causing on and off rot despite daily-near daily water changes and salt. I had him on 1tsp/g of salt for 2 weeks, took him off for a few days but then the rot came back on his anal and now I'm keeping a 2/3tsp/g (equivalent of the 1tbsp/5g dose) with rooibos tea. No change so far. It's so frustrating.

Ace suddenly has black on the edge of his tail, and possible on his anal. I'm not sure if it actually is rot, it might just be black edging coming in on his fins, as he has it on his scales. He has been working on his bubblenest after I destroyed his bigger one during a water change yesterday. He is acting normal so for now I am just watching it like a hawk.

Sven has somehow torn the edge of his tail, it looks more like environmental damage than biting... but there isn't really anything for him to catch it on  So for now watching it and doing small daily changes.

Garth's marbling has really sped up lately, the red wash isn't so noticeable now and he lost the cute black dots on his head as the black mask and copper colour is spreading into his piebald head. He LOVES being able to flare at Sven and gets so super excited when I remove the paper. He is getting better at posing for the camera but is usually moving way too fast while flaring to get a nice picture. He is jawdropping and so super _shiny_ when he is showing off. Such a lovely boy.

Zip is happier back in the 20g. Nothing too exciting to note about her lol.

Ruben is doing fine, nothing noteworthy for him either.

The guppies are much happier now that I removed the divider. The blue girl is starting to square out so I am waiting anxiously for gupplings.


----------



## hrutan

With those signs of illness, I'd probably do a round of antibiotics on all of them. Normally I am not a big fan of chemical treatment, but it does sound like you might have something going through your system. How frustrating!

Something you might want to look at is if your local water company has changed water treatment protocols due to the change in the season. I've heard several people have had huge problems all of the sudden, and it turns out their water quality went down the dumps at the source. If you can, you might want to get a sample of your tap water tested.


----------



## Schmoo

You're still waiting on guppy babies?! Dx


----------



## Elleth

I hope everyone gets better! Ace is looking lovely, what a pretty boy he is.


----------



## Tress

hrutan said:


> With those signs of illness, I'd probably do a round of antibiotics on all of them. Normally I am not a big fan of chemical treatment, but it does sound like you might have something going through your system. How frustrating!
> 
> Something you might want to look at is if your local water company has changed water treatment protocols due to the change in the season. I've heard several people have had huge problems all of the sudden, and it turns out their water quality went down the dumps at the source. If you can, you might want to get a sample of your tap water tested.


I have well water, so sadly I'm unable to check. I'll think about the antibiotics, but when someone else is controlling the money I don't really get much say.


----------



## hrutan

Indeed. If you don't have the cash, you don't have the cash. Perhaps adding a bit of garlic juice to their food will help, if you can get that. It's a good anti-parasitic, the fish love it so if their appetite is off, it might help them that way, and evidence is mounting that it has antibiotic properties as well.


----------



## Tealight03

I had a fiah with internal parasites. He also turned into a picky eater. Garlic juice helped. I also ordered prazi off amazon per a suggestion on here. Parasites seem clear but he still won't eat his pellets unless they've been soaked.


----------



## Tress

hrutan said:


> Indeed. If you don't have the cash, you don't have the cash. Perhaps adding a bit of garlic juice to their food will help, if you can get that. It's a good anti-parasitic, the fish love it so if their appetite is off, it might help them that way, and evidence is mounting that it has antibiotic properties as well.


Just checked and my money came in. Big als has both Kanaplex and Furan 2 for $12 (not checked shipping yet). Not sure if I'll be able to get both, so if you had to choose which would you get? Maybe I should try to get both...

Also Gaston has gone from being floaty to laying on the bottom and having trouble staying up. Something is definitely going on :/

Ironically my fish all eat like pigs, I've never had one not accept pellets, and the only thing I've had be refused was frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## Nyri

I'm sorry some of your fish have gotten sick. I really hope they all pull through. Poor Gaston

As I only have experience with Kanaplex, I can't really say which would be better to get (my LFS had some bad stuff to say about Furan 2, but I don't remember what it was because I was in panic mode when I was trying to find it, so I have no clue if they had a good reason for not liking it)


----------



## Tress

Lol the site I was ordering from threw a discount at me while I was checking my email (creepy right?). So I ordered both. Then while I was ordering Meth blue on Amazon it dropped the price back down to $4.89. I'm not ok with all this stalking but if it means that I get things cheaper I'm ok with it for today xD

SO. Kanaplex, Furan 2, and Meth Blue are on their way. 

Xander is looking ok today so I let him back into the 5g. Going to add some salt in in a sec. Gaston is still quite lethargic :< poor baby. And Pascal's fins are getting even worse so I decided to go ahead and start treating with Triple Sulfa (I had it on hand).

.-. it was quite interesting to divide that crud up. Lucky mom didn't walk in on me doing that, I'm sure there would have been some questions. It's going to be ... weird enough when I get the packages. Not that I needed to ASK to use MY money, even though she sometimes makes me feel that way.

Also, I discovered Ace is a jumper. I'm VERY lucky that when he decided he'd had enough acclimating that he jumped INTO his tank cause I had the lid off. Good to know for the future >.>


----------



## hrutan

Furan 2 treats a broader spectrum than Kanaplex, but Kanaplex is easier on the body. I'd use Kanaplex initially, and switch to Furan-2 if it looks like you're going to need "big guns." But, if I had to buy only one, it'd be Furan-2.

Nice on the sale prices...I don't like being stalked either, but, you know, targeted advertisements aren't that bad. Combat boot and fish supply ads beat ads for ultrasound tech schooling, or baby clothes, if I have to see ads.

Dividing lines of medication makes me feel like .. well, you know. It's powder. The best way to separate it is to divide it in lines with a razor blade...well...:roll:

Hahaha, Mystique jumped straight from her cup to the tank, too!


----------



## Tress

Yea I grabbed them both, I figured if I'm going to be spending money I might as well spend it now and not need it later. I'm not sure when it comes in though, have to check my email. I may have to try triple sulfa on Gaston as he's getting worse and barely gets himself up to get air. But if its only a few days away I might just wait it out.

My only problem with the targeted betta ads is seeing so many .5g kits and other junk items that I know aren't good for bettas. Luckily I have adblocker xD

Lol exactly, I used my angler card to divide it... I figured it would be better than my debt card in case I didn't brush off all the powder before going to use it in public... THAT would be awkward.


----------



## Greenapp1es

If Gaston is at the point where he's having trouble surfacing - I think that using the antibiotics you have on-hand would be a good idea. Given you don't know exactly when everything is arriving...you wouldn't want his condition to worsen by the time it got there. Even a few days can be a very long time when you have a struggling fish.

Good luck with your boy. I hope he gets better soon. :-(


----------



## MattsBettas

I also don't see anything firmly pointing to this being bacterial in nature, keep in mind. Their symptoms are all super generalized and that makes it tough. IMO/E- best to focus on general health first, so stable heat and perfect water and stuff like that. Using a product like methylene blue, IAL, Paraguard, low dose AQ salt, etc would be good too. Broad spectrum antibiotics could help but all they'll do is worsen things (they can be tough on kidneys and livers especially, especially with weakened fish) if the issue is parasitic or a water quality issue (which unfortunately isn't super uncommon with wells, no fault of the owner of course). 

Make sure you're doing a full course of the antibiotics, do not miss a dose, dose at full strength, and take all other necessary precautions. Can't say preemptive antibiotic use is something I suggest or like seeing but if that's what you're doing for the sake of your fish and others make sure you're doing it properly. 

Also... I think clearing your cookies might help with the ads? I'm FAR from a tech genius but I believe that's how they track it.


----------



## Tress

I, in general, don't like to jump to meds, but so far Salt has had little to no effect even when paired with daily water changes. But after having had to watch others slip away while trying to figure out what is causing their issues I'd rather be proactive than inactive.

I will double-triple check dosing on here before trying, for the simple fact that I am quite literally terrified of failure and want to make sure I'm doing it exactly right.

As for my computer - this is an ancient, barely running, dinosaur using dial up. I've learned that the less cookies I have for sites I visit often the more loading time I'm looking at. That can mean anywhere from 15 mins - 1 hour. If it ain't broke, don't fix it - right?


----------



## Tress

*Sven Photodump <3*









Best photo of him yet  I think he's more of a feathertail than rosetail.








































I've noticed his beard hinges so far forward .-. it looks quite strange.


----------



## Tress

*Garth in all his shiny glory*

I must say, Garth has marbled up to be a gorgeous fish. His copper is really coming in strong and shows no signs of stopping. He's getting quite the 'tude to go along with his looks. Silly boy.
































This is what he looks like in the sunlight <3








Ignore the blur on his face, he picked a bad spot to pose at. Look at all the black speckles coming into his fins  I love it!








He is getting better at posing for the camera too! His red wash keeps coming and going, it's really funky.








You can see the black spreading into his face now.








He loves his tube and is always either in it or near it.








So feisty now! No longer the gutless guppy he was xD








-M-








GRRR! I'm scary and blurry!


----------



## andakin

I always appreciate nice photography.


----------



## artemis35

I agree, you definitely take wonderful pictures!

Garth is gorgeous. He almost looks like he was dipped in platinum.

I hope your other fish are doing well (fingers crossed for you).


----------



## Tress

Thank you  I just wish I had more plants and better lighting for my tanks to make them look better. I'm also thinking about painting the front of my camera black to help reduce all the damn reflections that ruin my photos.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I'm so sorry some of your boys aren't well. I hope they all get healthy again very soon.

Garth has truly become a gorgeous fish. And Ace is a beautiful addition to your fishy family. I just scanned your signature again, noting the all the different tail types you have now. I just love the variety.


----------



## Tress

Thanks hun, everyone is still with us. 

Pascal ...sorta responded to treatment (the rot hasn't progressed more), he just got his last dose last night. I'll be doing a full change and scrub down of his tank tonight. Then probably 50% daily while his fins recover.

Gaston's SBD seems to have been caused by a mild case of constipation. So no food for piggy till he poops. He's not floating anymore at least and is swimming normal. Keeping him in epsom till he poops.

Something weird is going on with Ace's tail so I'm bumping him up to 50% daily as well. I think he is also going to grow out of the spade and into a normal VT, but we'll see.
















It's not holes nor bubbles, I'm guessing it's early pinhole rot? Which, I still don't know how as he was getting regular water changes and now is in AQ salt. These pictures are from last night.








He's also decided to be a rainbow.

















Xander is still paled out but he is eating and acting mostly normal.

Ruben started tailbiting so I switched him and Gaston (since Gaston is cupped anyways) and now him and Garth are major flare buddies. Doesn't seem to be biting more.

But someone who is biting more is Sven. He has the ends tattered and I can't find anything in his tank that would cause it. I'll be double checking just to be sure.


----------



## Tress

*Gupdate:*









Did a bit of rescaping in the tank when I cleaned it. The water sprite keeps growing up out of the water and all the plants are doing well. I'm starting to wonder if my other tanks just don't have enough of a bioload to grow as well (though my javas are bouncing back nicely). Other than the ugly ass gravel the guppy tank looks pretty good.








I love the little photobomber x3
















This is "Blue"








Above is "Yellow" and below is "Blue". Blue is the big momma, yellow is younger and catching up fast in size. Blue has that weird back, but it doesn't impede her any so I don't worry.








Yellow is getting pretty big too








Blue is so big x.x She has to have her babies soon! Doesn't she look Squared out to you?


----------



## Greenapp1es

For Ace - I'm not sure but I think that might just be tail growth. I think that may have been where everything was coming to a point before - and now that point isn't so defined. Keep an eye on it, but it might not be anything to worry about.

For the guppies - those guys are cute! I really like that little photobomber too.


----------



## Elleth

I'm glad Pascal and Gaston are doing better!


----------



## Tress

Greenapp1es said:


> For Ace - I'm not sure but I think that might just be tail growth. I think that may have been where everything was coming to a point before - and now that point isn't so defined. Keep an eye on it, but it might not be anything to worry about.
> 
> For the guppies - those guys are cute! I really like that little photobomber too.


I really hope so, starting to feel a bit discouraged by all these problems. Really starting to think that something is wrong with my water.



Elleth said:


> I'm glad Pascal and Gaston are doing better!


Pascal is still in limbo, not sure what more I can do. Once my meth blue gets here I'll start giving him bathes. I'll put him back on AQ salt tonight.

Start cheering for Gaston to poop xD then he can go back into the tank.


----------



## Elleth

*Fingers crossed for the methylene blue to work* Also, lol, when I read "Start cheering for Gaston to poop" I got a mental image of high school cheerleaders chanting "P-O-O-P! Come on Gaston! You can do it! P-O-O-P!"
XD


----------



## Tress

x3 hehe


----------



## Tress

*Frustration and Relief*

This morning has been _quite_ the emotional rollercoaster.

I finally managed to make myself sleep most the night, even while I laid awake I made myself stay until 5am. I feel a lot better now. So I started working on water changes that I'd been needing to do for a few days . Did Sven's and while letting him and Garth get some flare time with each other (as they had noticed each other while Sven was cupped) I saw something that made me want to cry.

My lovely Garthy that looked so lovely last night

















Now looks like this ;-;

















NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Please for the love of everything don't do this Garth ;-; I have so many tailbiters as is and I love you to death. T___T

*sigh*
In some relieving news, Gaston finally pooped. Told you it was relieving. x3

In all seriousness though, this is good. I'm hoping the fluid build up may start to diminish now. May still put him on Kanaplex.


----------



## hrutan

I agree with Greenapp1es, I don't think Ace's tail has anything wrong with it...yet. Although, keeping him on an accelerated water change schedule isn't going to *hurt* him, so if it is, that's a reasonable precaution.


----------



## Tress

His tail is fine now, it seems like it was just growing. He's been moved into the 20g now and has been flirting with the little lady next door - she's been flirty back. It's rather cute and she's looking quite happy to have some eye candy lol Zip had been rather dull and bored looking, now she's colourful and zipping around.
















As you can see it seems it was indeed just black edging starting on his tail.








He was being stubborn for pictures and wanted to enjoy all the room.








































I gave him a cup to nest under hoping I might get to enjoy his nesting a little longer. I wasn't disappointed! It's double this size now and he constantly hangs out under it, when he's not trying to lure Zip to it.

Obviously I have no intention of breeding, just giving him somewhere to do his thing.


----------



## Axeria

Gotta love that tail  is he a vt or spade?


----------



## Tress

Lol you'll have to ask Hrutan about that, but I think he's growing out of the spade shape and into a fuller VT shape.


----------



## Axeria

Hehe he is awsome anyways xD


----------



## Tress

He's a big boy, it's hard to tell from the pics but he's almost the same size as Garth. I think he's still fairly young so he may get even bigger.


----------



## Axeria

Aww! Thats so cool! I dont think Trevor wil get that big tbh, he is so tiny and he is born in october 2014 so is 6 months soon, the 19th to be exact xD I want a giant in the future, but might have to wait quite some time yet, first hubby wants a AB fish xD


----------



## hrutan

_In my opinion,_ spades are, in longfin form, almost automatically VT ... their fins are just in the "spade" shape. He's most likely going to grow out of it, because as it grows, the caudal will become too heavy to stay erect. I've found it takes a LONG time for a veiltail to grow into his tail ... or for his tail to grow into him, rather!

But, that one's a funny question. Ask 3 different breeders, you'll likely get at least a couple answers.


----------



## Tress

Well... you can get giants on AB  so you _maybe_ could convince him to get one :3


----------



## Tress

hrutan said:


> _In my opinion,_ spades are, in longfin form, almost automatically VT ... their fins are just in the "spade" shape. He's most likely going to grow out of it, because as it grows, the caudal will become too heavy to stay erect. I've found it takes a LONG time for a veiltail to grow into his tail ... or for his tail to grow into him, rather!
> 
> But, that one's a funny question. Ask 3 different breeders, you'll likely get at least a couple answers.


Good to know, thanks


----------



## Axeria

Tress said:


> Well... you can get giants on AB  so you _maybe_ could convince him to get one :3


That is a excellent point  




Thank you Hrutan for explaining that, fascinating!


----------



## Tress

*Catavan*









Well technically its a Caravan. Baby, the feral I've been working on taming since last year, decided to join us while we were cleaning it. We got this van for free last year, it used to be own for 9 years by a busy mom with a bunch of kids and a big dog. You can't even imagine the grossness that we've had to remove. There used to be GLUE on the inside of the rear window and it made looking out the back at night impossible. We took care of it and some general cleaning last year, but it was so cold and rainy we never got the chance to give it a deep clean. We HATE dirty vehicles, it's our biggest peeve, so this has been driving us insane.








We got as much as we could done, but we didn't get all of the carpet cleaned. The back seats are still out and haven't gotten cleaned yet either. The tracks have caked in gunk with all sorts of junk stuck in it (and some coins xD). There is sticky pop dribbles and melted candy all over.








But that is all we'll probably get done for the rest of the week...








...Cause we're forecast for *15mm-30mm of rain* tomorrow. More raining, possibly mixing, for the rest of the week.
































And yes that is a treat on my leg lol.


----------



## Schmoo

Baby's eyes. <3


----------



## Greenapp1es

Pretty kitty! <3

.....Remind me never to show you the inside of my car though. It isn't exactly clean, and I don't have kids to blame.


----------



## artemis35

Baby is beautiful 

Thank you so much for caring about a feral cat!

We have been caretakers for a feral cat colony for ~6 years. Currently, we have an even dozen cats that are our spayed/neutered, named regulars. It is very rewarding, but a lot of commitment, work and money. I'm just elated that the horrible winter we had here is finally over, and that all of our ferals made it through unscathed.

I've been thinking about starting my own journal about my bettas, and maybe including a bit each week about the feral colony (since so many people here seem to have/like cats)


----------



## Missik

You might try out one of the cheapo diy feral shelters listed on here:
http://www.alleycat.org/sheltergallery

I know you deal with, and one of these might be feasible.


----------



## artemis35

That is a very cool link, Missy.

I can vouch for the Rubbermaid tote shelters. We have used those for years. Although, it always takes me way more than the 15 minutes they claim to make one 

Another good thing to add inside the shelters are SnuggleSafe discs. They are a plastic disc filled with something that retains heat really well. Microwave for ~5 minutes, place under the straw in the shelter and they stay warm for several hours (even in really cold weather). Only drawback is they are expensive (~$25 each). But, they last a long time (been using ours daily ~ late October - early April for three years so far).


----------



## Tress

We have a plastic dog house under our porch filled with straw, along with a box in the garage with an old dog bed stuffed in it.

I'm honestly on the fence with the handling of feral colonies. I don't see much of a life for the cats. There is also the damage they do to wildlife populations in certain areas, look at New Zealand for example. Also the spread of diseases among them and to outdoor cats (something I strongly dislike). I've watched too many animals suffer, had to listen to Baby cry for food and shiver during the winter. Its not really living, its just surviving :/ The mother of my kittens was a feral that disappeared, and Monster's mother was a feral that was killed on the road.

While it's great that they are getting fixed and given some help, I feel that there are still fates worse than death for a vast majority. 

If people hadn't of dropped off the cats on our road, thinking they'd go be barn cats, there wouldn't have been a problem. I'd rather see the money go to MORE cheap/free spay/neuter clinics - especially where I live. I have to send my cats with a lady who drives them 5 hours away (for $85, to cover gas and overnight hotel) to a high volume clinic in Barrie (which charges $65). The vets around here forced a ban on low cost clinics while jacking up their prices to $300+, leading to increasingly high numbers of strays and ferals.

I feel like it will be a never ending cycle with the lives of countless animals stuck in the middle.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Both my darling kitties were born to ferals. Sterling's mother was a feral cat my mom took in that gave birth shortly after. She was vicious at first and needed a lot of taming. She kept all the kittens, Sterling is the last one, she's 21 years old <3 Pickles was born into an out-of-control colony of abandoned barn cats.

Some feral cats are able to be tamed and adopted out, and I feel that's a lot better than just TNR. Ferals harm the eco system and spread disease, so while I love cats, I don't agree with simply letting them run loose.


----------



## artemis35

Tress, it sounds like you are doing a good job for Baby.

I agree that not all feral colonies have a decent quality of life. It sucks to be an outside cat, period. So many dangers :-( 

But, until people learn that spay/neuter is a necessity and/or stop seeing cats as a disposable commodity, TNR at least helps in curbing the number of cats doomed to the outside life. We are so lucky here to have the group MassPAWS. They are the ones who helped us trap and TNR all of our ferals, at no cost to us (we do make donations to them when we can).

I _strongly_ agree that more money and effort should be given to organizations providing free/low-cost spay/neuter clinics. Also, just general education for the public about the importance of spay/neuter and keeping pet animals indoors would be a big help.

Sigh...
It is a never-ending, sad cycle, though. 


Sorry for the mini-hijack of your journal, Tress 
I hope that all of your gorgeous fish are doing well!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I loved taking care of the feral cats at a horse barn I was at every day in highschool. In winter when I was freezing I'd go in the hay barn where they all lived and laydown with my jacket open. Within a minute I would literally be cover in cats (there was 30 +there at thier peak)! 
A few got tamed enough that some of the riders took them home as house cats.


----------



## KitDewStein

My cat was feral. She was slightly tamed by our neighbors but they moved and I took over caring for her. I will say I hate when there are free neuter clinics and people don't take the tame feral cats to get fixed. My friend has a feral female cat that already has another litter and won't take her to get fixed because 'she isn't her cat'. Though she is getting a bunch of unwanted kittens.


----------



## Missik

*Nameless update*

_"Food?"_


_ *Bit of flaring*_


(then he noticed the camera)


----------



## Tress

So, I'm still alive. Things haven't been going well and I currently have my internet disconnected at home. Still planning to leave but delayed my departure to finish my GED (high school equivalency) which I just finished today. So quick update without pictures folks.

Sven died not too long after I stopped posting. It was very sudden and I don't really know what happened. 

Pascal bounced back but is having new problems now and I'm not sure what is wrong with him. 

Garth has been biting like crazy and made quite the mess of himself, so I've moved him into isolation to see if he settles down. 

Ace and Zip are fine, a few biting incidents with Ace but for the most part he's ok. 

I lost both female guppies and am left with a male guppy. I have a sneaking suspicion that they were very inbred as they never had babies and the one female came to me with a weird spine. Both females died in a similar manner. The remaining male gup has left me stumped as to what I can do with him. If he is viable I don't want him passing bad genes on. But when I move I wont be taking him so may be best to leave him be. lol tiny guppy in a 10g all to himself

I also got a new betta, Torren, a yellow VT with some black scaling. Naughty boy has done some biting but is fine otherwise. I moved him into Garth's spot in the 20g, so we'll see how that goes.

Also I finally did get a water test kit. my PH is 8.0 x.x and it may explain why most of my plants are having a hard time. Ah well.

Anyways, miss you guys. I miss talking to people, I'm terribly lonely. Hopefully things will change soon.


----------



## Tress

Oh and my feral kitties are doing ok. Baby and her son, Peanut are very tame. Cali, a feral mother with three lovely daughters, went missing  but Baby took in her kittens. All 5 are very tame now, they basically climb me and run inside the house when I go out to feed them. Another female, a black and white cat that I seen as a kitten a few times, returned and is starting to trust. Baby's brother visits now and then, along with a few other males.

Hoping for a mild winter for my kitties.


----------



## LadyNightraven

It's so good to see a post from you, Tress! We've missed you and your fish. I'm so sorry things haven't been going well, but congratulations on completing your GED! I'm so sorry about Sven, and I hope Pascal and Garth improve. Many many hugs for you, and I hope things start looking up for you soon.


----------



## Tress

Aww <3 thank you :3 I missed you too. I see you lost Rakki D: so sorry hun. I'll have to peek at your journal as I see you have a new baby. :3 <3


----------



## Tress

*Torren*









This is Torren :3
















Before he got to biting he looked like this.








He's a pretty boy :3

(And yes I lied about no pics, but I thought I'd leave before I got around to posting some. No one has chased me off the computer yet, so... lol)


----------



## Schmoo

Welcome back, Tress! I'm sorry to hear that things have been rough for you, but I'm glad to see that your ducks are starting to fall into line.  Congratulations on completing your GED! 

Your new boy is lovely. I love his color. <3


----------



## Tress

Schmoo I missed you <333333 Thanks :3 Trying to keep my hopes up.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Tress said:


> Aww <3 thank you :3 I missed you too. I see you lost Rakki D: so sorry hun. I'll have to peek at your journal as I see you have a new baby. :3 <3


Thank you. I'm kinda grateful it wasn't a prolonged illness and very grateful to have had a little over two years with him. I wish he could have stayed longer, but it's never long enough, is it?

Ahh, Torren is so pretty! He has fascinating eyes, and wow, that beard is really something!


----------

